# Racing Games - Der offizielle Thread



## Batze (13. Juli 2018)

Als eingefleischter Racing Fan fehlt mit hier solch eine Gesamt Anlaufstelle für eben Racing. Nach ein wenig Rückfrage auch mit @Neawoulf starte ich jetzt also diesen sagen wir mal Sammel Thread.
Worum geht es? Das kann ich ganz schnell beantworten, alles was mit Racing zu tun hat. Sei es PC, Konsole, Arcade, Simulation, Formel, Rally, GT Serien, einfach alles was auf 4 Rädern rumkrabbelt.
Top News, Gerüchteküche, Fragen, einfach seinen Frust loslassen weil man mal wieder im Kies gelandet ist, alles kann hier rein.

Zu einzelnen Themen folgt gleich eine kleine Aufteile des Überblicks her. Auch werde ich versuchen einzelne sagen wir mal User Reviews Berichte Tipps&Tricks hier per internen Link zu verkabeln. Das heißt z.B. wenn jemand hier in diesem Thread einen längeren Bericht erstellt (sehr wünschenswert) dann werde ich hier auf der Start den Bericht verlinken. Jeder Post hat ja eine Post Nummer, sollte also ganz gut gehen um dann das zu finden was man sucht.
Auch einzelne Themen/Tests usw. die es hier im Forum schon gibt werden natürlich verlinkt.
Da ich das alles nicht innerhalb von 10 Minuten machen kann da ich nicht alles sofort sehe bitte ich zum Start dieses Thread vor allem um die Hilfe von euch Racern selbst. Wie ihr helfen könnt seht ihr am besten an der kommenden Aufteilung. 
Eigene Ideen sind natürlich sehr erwünscht um das ganze hier The Best werden zu lassen.

An die (Foren)Macher von PCGames, ich habe das mal als offiziell betitelt, falls das so nicht erlaubt sein sollte, bitte das offizielle rausnehmen. Wenn es so ok ist dann bitte ein Kurzes Ist Ok dann nehme ich den Satz hier raus, Danke.

So nun erstmal der Überblick so wie ich mir das Vorstelle. Externe Links, z.B. bei der Hardware folgen noch. Interne falls es da etwas gibt natürlich auch.
Das ganze ist erstmal wie gesagt als Minimal Überblick, helft bitte mit die Listen zu vervollständigen und natürlich eigene Ideen einzubringen. Danke Euch.


*Die Games um die es geht
*Eine Unterteilung in PC/Konsole halte ich erstmal für Überflüssig.

-Dirt Rally 2
-Forza Horizon 4
-Assetto Corsa Competizione
-F1 2018
-Assetto Corsa
-Project Cars 1/2
-Raceroom Racing Experience
-Formel 1 2010-20xx (by Codemasters)
-Dirt Rally
-Dirt 4
-rFactor 1/2
-iRacing
-Automobilista
-Forza (Die Serie)
-Gran Turismo (Playstation Exclusiv)
-Need for Speed (Die Serie)
-The Crew 1/2
-Burnout
-Wreckfest
-Onrush
-

*Die Hardware, also meist die Lenkräder*

-Logitech (von z.B. Momo bis zum G29/G920)
-Thrustmaster (von z.B. T150 -T500)
-Fanatec (von Teuer bis sehr Teuer)
-noch besser als Fanatec (ja gibt es und zwar gar nicht so wenige)
-andere Hardware wie z.B. Wheel Stands und komplette Racing Rennsitze)
-VR (Diese komische Brille)


*Mods

*Hier kommen dann nach Zeit alle wichtigen Links rein (z.B. racedepartment, Bierbude usw.) wo es zu diversen Games die Mods gibt.
Aktuelle Top Mods können/sollten dann eventuell auch im Thread ein Thema sein.

-
-
-



*Alles andere was hier im Thread und auch im Forum so ankommt und schon da ist

*-Hot Laps (http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...ungen-allen-rennspielen-und-simulationen.html) Ein Thread von @Neawoulf in dem es um eure besten Zeiten auf diversen Strecken in diversen Autos und Racing Games geht.
-
-


So das sind erstmal so meine Gedanken zu diesem Thread. Sagt eure Meinung, Verbesserungen usw. Helft einfach mit das es hier The Best wird.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2018)

Platzhalter


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juli 2018)

Gefällt mir erstmal  Hab gestern Abend schon kurz reingeschaut, war dann aber zu müde noch etwas zu schreiben. Aber ich hatte noch einige Ideen zu Links usw., die nützlich sein könnten. Jetzt kam ich gerade nach Hause und mein Kopf ist leer ... ich hoffe, der ganze Kram fällt mir wieder ein. Werde diesen Thread gleich auch nochmal als Diskussionsthread in meinem Herausforderungs-Thread verlinken.

Evtl. werde ich auch noch einen größeren Beitrag zum Thema Einstieg ins Simracing Genre (welche Spiele, welche günstige Hardware usw.) schreiben, aber da kann ich noch nicht sagen, wann das sein wird. Da muss ich mir vorher auch noch ein paar Gedanken zu machen, wie ich das übersichtlich und nicht zu lang gestalten kann, ohne dass wichtige Informationen auf der Strecke bleiben.

Aber generell hoffe ich halt, dass dieser Thread eine Anlaufstelle für jeden PC- und Konsolenracer wird, unabhängig davon, ob er nun Need for Speed, Forza/Gran Turismo oder ne Hardcore Simulation spielt. Dieser ganzen Diskussionen von wegen "mein Lieblingsspiel ist besser als dein Lieblingsspiel" führen ja zu nichts. Wichtig ist, dass es Spaß macht.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

Hört sich doch erstmal Gut an vom besten Kurven Lenker hier im Forum.  
Und lass dir zeit mit, jetzt steht der Thread ja, also es läuft nix weg. Muss ja selbst noch jede Menge nachreichen, aber der THREAD STEHT EBEN ERSTMAL.

Danke für das erste Feedback

Und das mit Unabhängig war mir auch ganz wichtig.  Schitt auf Sim Profis oder Go Kart Düser. Hauptsache 4 Räder und Fan von Racing Games war mir wichtig, alles soll hier willkommen sein.


----------



## Wubaron (17. Juli 2018)

Auf Amazon gibt es heute anlässlich des Prime Days das Logitech G29 Racing Lenkrad Driving Force für PS4, PS3 und PC  für 194,99€


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Juli 2018)

Finde ich gut  Vor allem weil ich eher aus dem Rallygenre ( insbesondere Dirt) komme.  Im Moment gebe ich aber auch der "Strecke" (AC) eine Chance. 

Es ist ein guter Schritt den virtuellen Rennsport etwas aus der (größeren)Nische zu zerren.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2018)

Ist der Thread eigentlich nur für Sim-Racer (wie in der Auflistung) oder auch für Arcade-Games wie The Crew, Need for Speed, Burnout, Wreckfest, Onrush und Co.?


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist der Thread eigentlich nur für Sim-Racer (wie in der Auflistung) oder auch für Arcade-Games wie The Crew, Need for Speed, Burnout, Wreckfest, Onrush und Co.?



Natürlich auch für Arcade Games, ich denke das kann man rauslesen. Habe sie eben aber noch nicht alle reingepackt in der Übersicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Auf Amazon gibt es heute anlässlich des Prime Days das Logitech G29 Racing Lenkrad Driving Force für PS4, PS3 und PC  für 194,99€



Für die X-Boxer und PCler (soweit ich weiß aber nur für die One) gibt's auch eine Version unter dem Namen G920. Ist im Grunde das gleiche Lenkrad, etwas andere Anordnung der Knöpfe und halt statt mit der Playstation mit der X-Box One kompatibel. Finde es ein wenig albern, dass jede Konsole da immer ihr Extrawürstchen haben will. Wäre halt schön für Leute, die auf X-Box, Playstation und PC fahren ein Lenkrad gäb, das auf allen Systemen läuft.

Aber generell G29/G920 ist ein schöner Einstieg in die Simracing Hardware. Vor allem hab ich selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Logitech Lenkräder zwar durch das Zahnradsystem sehr laut sind, aber auch sehr lange halten. Als Gran Turismo 4 für die Playstation 2 raus kam, hab ich mir ein Driving Force Pro Lenkrad von Logitech gekauft und das funktioniert noch heute wie am ersten Tag, auch wenn ich es seit knapp einem Jahr nicht mehr nutze, weil es inzwischen einfach vom Gefühl und Force Feedback her deutlich bessere Alternativen gibt.


*edit*

Fanatec hat übrigens vor einigen Tagen endlich die neuen Direct Drive Wheelbases der Podium Serie vorgestellt. Diese Lenkräder übertragen sehr direkt (Lenkrad direkt am Elektromotor, ohne Gurt- oder Zahnradsysteme) sehr viel Kraft, was sich halt sehr realistisch anfühlt. Nachteil: Verflucht teuer. Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass ich die kleine Fanatec Wheelbase (DD1) für ca. 800 Euro bekommen würde. Aber die große (DD2) kostet 1500 Euro und die kleine wird gar nicht direkt verkauft, sondern nur versteigert. Bin da ein wenig enttäuscht, gleichzeitig bin ich aber umso froher, dass ich mir vor einer Weile die Clubsport 2.5 Wheelbase von Fanatec gekauft habe. Nicht ganz so teuer und kein Direct Drive, aber dennoch insgesamt sehr hochwertig.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOSRtvc4Lks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Worauf ich jetzt noch hoffe: Vernünftige neue Pedale der Podiumserie für unter 600 Euro. Ansonsten werde ich wohl irgendwann zu echter High End Hardware greifen (Heusinkveld Engineering, die basteln auch Hardware für Profi Rennteams). Ohnehin bin ich der Meinung, dass gute Pedale (vor allem Bremspedale) deutlich mehr bringen, als eine bessere Basis für's Lenkrad. Gerade auf der Bremse kann man durch präzises Fahren unglaublich viel Zeit im Kurveneingang gutmachen.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist der Thread eigentlich nur für Sim-Racer (wie in der Auflistung) oder auch für Arcade-Games wie The Crew, Need for Speed, Burnout, Wreckfest, Onrush und Co.?



So, habe die Liste mal um deine Beispiele erweitert, danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2018)

Noch eine Sache, auf die ich bei Youtube gestoßen bin: Für Leute, die gern eigene Autos designen, bauen UND fahren möchten, gibt es mit den beiden Spielen *Automation *und *BeamNG.drive *seit kurzem die Möglichkeit genau das zu tun. Erst wird in Kerbal Space Program Manier die Optik eines Autos designt (vom Sportwagen bis zum Van ist alles möglich), danach wird sehr detailiert der Motor entworfen (vom kleinen Vierzylinder bis zum massiven 12 Zylinder). Dabei werden Werte ausgespuckt, wie viel Leistung der Motor generiert, wie sich das Auto fahren lässt usw.

Wenn man mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden ist, kann man das Auto dann exportieren und in BeamNG laden, wo man es auf verschiedenen Karten auf Herz und Niere testen und auch ordentlich zu Schrott fahren kann.

Selbst ausprobiert hab ich's noch nicht, hab's nur in einigen Videos gesehen. Persönlich vielen mir da noch ein paar Optionen die Fahrzeugkarosserie detaillierter anzupassen, aber evtl. wird das ja irgendwann noch offiziell oder per Mod hinzugefügt. Evtl. werde ich beim nächsten Sale mal zugreifen.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2018)

Diese Serie von Fanatec kannte ich noch gar nicht. Damit wollen sie dann wohl in den wirklichen Profibereich vorstoßen. Allein der Preis ist schon jenseits von Gut und Böse. Nebenbei brauch man dazu bestimmt auch noch ein Abo fürs Fitnessstudio .


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Diese Serie von Fanatec kannte ich noch gar nicht. Damit wollen sie dann wohl in den wirklichen Profibereich vorstoßen. Allein der Preis ist schon jenseits von Gut und Böse. Nebenbei brauch man dazu bestimmt auch noch ein Abo fürs Fitnessstudio .



Wozu Fitnessstudio, wenn man ein Direct Drive Lenkrad hat?  

Aber ganz so extrem ist es wohl nicht. Die stärksten Lenkräder haben halt um die 30 Nm Drehmoment Maximum (die stärkste von Fanatec bis 18 Nm, soweit ich weiß), aber so zu fahren macht ohnehin wenig Sinn. Moderne Rennwagen haben meist auch nicht so extreme Kräfte im Lenkrad, wie manche sich das vorstellen. Vorsichtig muss man aber halt bei Unfällen sein. Bei nem Direct Drive Wheel macht es da tatsächlich Sinn, die Hände vom Lenkrad zu nehmen, bevor man irgendwo einschlägt. Aber auch das lässt sich sicher so einstellen, dass sich dabei niemand die Finger bricht. Es geht bei Direct Drive primär auch nicht um die Stärke, sondern um die Präzision und die Reaktionsschnelligkeit. Ich hab's selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber man soll da wohl jedes Gramm an Gewichtsverlagerung um Lenkrad spüren. Ich hätte daher schon gerne eins, aber ich denke, ich warte damit erstmal noch ein Weilchen. Ist mir derzeit einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2018)

Zumindest könntest du ja deine Pedale und Rims weiter verwenden, ist ja kompatibel. Jemand der sich aber alles neu kauft ist dann mit 2000€+ dabei. Anderseits, neues Golfbag ist auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Juli 2018)

So, heute musste ich mir tatsächlich ein Handtuch unterlegen  Ich habe in *Assetto Corsa* dem *Ferrari LaFerrari* auf den Zahn gefühlt. Hat mal locker vier bis fünf Runden gebraucht, bis ich das richtige Feeling für die Geschwindigkeit in langsameren Kurven raus hatte. Immer wieder dieser Kaugummi der einen förmlich ins Kiesbett zieht.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> So, heute musste ich mir tatsächlich ein Handtuch unterlegen  Ich habe in *Assetto Corsa* dem *Ferrari LaFerrari* auf den Zahn gefühlt. Hat mal locker vier bis fünf Runden gebraucht, bis ich das richtige Feeling für die Geschwindigkeit in langsameren Kurven raus hatte. Immer wieder dieser Kaugummi der einen förmlich ins Kiesbett zieht.



Die Sache mit den Hypercars ist halt, dass die beschleunigen wie der heftigste Rennwagen, aber in den Kurven durch die  Reifen und wenig Abtrieb vergleichsweise wenig Grip haben. Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Dennoch beeindruckend dafür, dass die Dinger ne Straßenzulassung haben. Persönlich finde ich die Dinger aus technischer Sicht zwar toll und man staunt über die Leistung, aber rein aus Fahrspaßsicht fahre ich weniger stark motorisierte Straßenautos (z. B. 911 GT3 RS oder 458 Italia oder auch den Ford Escort) dann doch lieber.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ..., aber rein aus Fahrspaßsicht fahre ich weniger stark motorisierte Straßenautos (z. B. 911 GT3 RS oder 458 Italia oder auch den Ford Escort) dann doch lieber.



 Ab und zu brauche ich  eben die Abwechslung  

Stimmt aber schon grundsätzlich. Bei den weniger überzüchteten Wagen braucht es oft beim Fahren mehr Gefühl und "Handwerk".


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juli 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ab und zu brauche ich  eben die Abwechslung
> 
> Stimmt aber schon grundsätzlich. Bei den weniger überzüchteten Wagen braucht es oft beim Fahren mehr Gefühl und "Handwerk".



Darum finde ich Assetto Corsa generell zum Fahren auch einfach super. So viele verschiedene Autos, die alle großartig umgesetzt sind. Einziger Nachteil dabei ist, dass viele Rennserien nur mit einem  einzigen Fahrzeug vertreten sind. Aber zumindest für Straßenautos gibt es kein besseres Spiel in meinen Augen.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juli 2018)

Für alle rFactor 2 Fans: Heute wird die neue Strecke Sebring International Raceway  in drei verschiedenen Versionen als DLC erscheinen. Die Strecke ist auch die erste offiziell lasergescannte Strecke für rFactor 2. Bin die selbst noch nicht allzu ausgiebig in anderen Spielen gefahren (vor Jahren  mal in Forza oder Gran Turismo, glaube ich), daher bin ich gespannt. Zum Preis kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, ich gehe aber mal von ca. 10 Euro  aus. rFactor 2 DLCs sind leider im Vergleich zu Assetto Corsa etwas teurer, aber die Qualität hat mich bisher nicht enttäuscht (bei Assetto Corsa allerdings auch nicht).

_*edit* *Update*: Strecke ist raus, kostet 8,99 EUR. Hab ehrlich gesagt schlimmeres befürchtet. Gleich wird mal getestet._





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=joE1UiV2y8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die GT3 Autos haben gestern schon ein Update bekommen, das unter anderem die Traktionskontrolle und das ABS direkt ins Fahrzeug integriert (vorher konnte beides nur über das Menü quasi als Fahrhilfe aktiviert werden) und die Reifen haben auch ein Update bekommen.

Wenn es nicht so tierisch heiß wäre, würde ich mich sogar auf ne längere Rennsession heute Abend freuen. So werde ich die Strecke aber wohl nur kurz mit ein oder zwei Fahrzeugen antesten.


*edit*

Außerdem kam heute ein neuer Trailer für Assetto Corsa Competizione, das das offizielle Spiel zur Blancpain GT Rennserie werden wird. Early Access kommt am 12. September. Zumindest grafisch sieht das Ding schonmal richtig fett aus für ein Spiel von so einem vergleichsweise kleinen Team.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lI-Q-C0koSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2018)

Nur ein ganz klein wenig offtopic:

Heute Nachmittag startet das 24h Stundenrennen auf Spa Francorchamps. Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich dem Garage 59 McLaren mit Alexander West, Chris Harris und Chris Goodwin (darf der überhaupt noch McLaren fahren? Der arbeitet inzwischen doch als Testfahrer für Aston Martin) die Daumen drücken, weil's einfach ne sympathische Truppe ist.

*edit* Link zum Livestream vergessen. Hier isser:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jgqSMt-lA7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Außerdem kam heute ein neuer Trailer für Assetto Corsa Competizione, das das offizielle Spiel zur Blancpain GT Rennserie werden wird. Early Access kommt am 12. September. Zumindest grafisch sieht das Ding schonmal richtig fett aus für ein Spiel von so einem vergleichsweise kleinen Team.


Ah super, endlich das Datum. Hatte vor 2 Tagen schon bei Steam geschaut da stand dann aber noch nichts, jetzt ja. Fehlt nur noch der EA Preis. Obwohl egal, wird eh gekauft.

Hier übrigens die Roadmap.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2018)

Das geht ja schneller voran, als ich zuerst dachte, wenn die tatsächlich schon in Q1 2019 fertig werden wollen. Ich freue mich ja auch schon ein wenig auf den Emil Frey Jaguar. Mal ein wenig Abwechslung zu den üblichen Mercedes, BMW, Porsche, Audi, Lambo & Co. Hoffe, der klingt dann auch schön böse.


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2018)

Jo, so ein Jaguar muss Böse klingen. Sie könnten ja mal bei R3E nachfragen ob sie deren Sound bekommen 

Und gleich im 2. Build schon (für dich wichtig) VR Support und Basic Pitstop.


----------



## Wubaron (1. August 2018)

News zu F1 2018
https://www.golem.de/news/codemaste...-technologiebaum-von-f1-2018-1808-135784.html

-
Ich spiel zurzeit auf dem Handy Motorsport Manager 3 Mobile und Asphalt 9.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. August 2018)

Wer mal Bock hat in den Rennsimulationsbereich reinzuschnuppern ohne dafür nen Cent zu bezahlen: Dieses Wochenende ist Automobilista kostenlos über Stream spielbar.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/431600/Automobilista/

Zwar ist Automobilista grafisch nicht mehr ganz aktuell und hat auch nicht die üblichen GT3-Fahrzeuge und nicht so viele bekannte europäische Strecken, dafür aber viele Geheimtipps, die größte Auswahl an (nicht lizensierten) Formel 1 Autos aus den 60er Jahren bis heute und südamerikanische Rennserien, die in Europa leider ein wenig untergehen. Außerdem hat Automobilista aus meiner Sicht (zusammen mit rFactor 2) das beste Fahrgefühl und noch vor RaceRoom den besten Sound (subjektive Meinung mit kleinem Beweis als Anhang):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2lMWv8yINI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zu fahren gibt es eigentlich alles Mögliche (und nahezu unmögliche) angefangen bei frontgetriebenen Tourenwagen über DTM-ähnliche Silhouette-Fahrzeuge, Prototypen, Trucks, Rallycross bis hin zu allen vorstellbaren langsamen und schnellen Formel-Fahrzeugen.




Wubaron schrieb:


> News zu F1 2018
> https://www.golem.de/news/codemaste...-technologiebaum-von-f1-2018-1808-135784.html
> 
> -
> Ich spiel zurzeit auf dem Handy Motorsport Manager 3 Mobile und Asphalt 9.



Was mich ja mal interessieren würde wäre ein Formel 1 Spiel in dem man eine komplette 75er oder 76er Saison mit allen Strecken und Fahrzeugen fahren kann. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob es für so ein Spiel eine ausreichend große Zielgruppe aus Codemasters Sicht gibt. Historische Autos in den Spielen sind zwar nett, aber es fehlen einfach die Strecken und die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2018)

Es gibt News zu GTR 3!

Ich muss ja zugeben: Ich hab schon ein wenig angefangen zu zweifeln, aber zur Gamescom 2018 wird es tatsächlich erstes Material zu GTR 3 geben. Thematisch wird es wohl, da nicht ausschließlich GT-Fahrzeuge simuliert werden, doch kein direkter Konkurrent zu Assetto Corsa Competizione werden, denn während sich ACC auf die GT3 Klasse in der Blancpain Rennserie konzentriert, wird in GTR 3 die FIA WEC simuliert. Das heißt: Le Mans Prototypen (LMP1 und LMP2) und GTE Fahrzeuge. Als Rennen werden da unter anderem wohl auch die 24 Stunden von Le Mans und die 1000 Meilen von Sebring simuliert. 

Alle in der 2018er Saison gefahrenen Strecken, die wohl (bisher unbestätigt) an der Lizenz hängen dürften: Spa-Franchorchamps, Le Mans, Silverstone, Fuji International Speedway, Shanghai International Circuit und Sebring. Klingt ehrlich gesagt etwas dünn, aber mal abwarten, das die Entwickler noch so zeigen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man es tatsächlich bei so wenigen Strecken belässt. 2017 gab es zusätzlich immerhin noch den Nürburgring (GP), Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez (höre ich zum ersten Mal, wenn ich ehrlich bin), Circuit of the Americas und Bahrain International Circuit.

Ein Hauch von Hype wächst in mir an, bin gespannt, ob das gezeigte Material auf der Gamescom diesen weiter anfachen wird.

Quelle: https://www.racedepartment.com/thre...fia-world-endurance-championship-game.157938/


----------



## Batze (14. August 2018)

Hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an.



Jepp, einzige Sorge ist halt erstmal die Anzahl der Strecken, denn das war 2018 wirklich nicht so viel. Aber wenn noch weitere Jahrgänge dazukommen, wäre das völlig ok. Auf die Weise gäb es auch mehr Autos, ich hätte ja schon gern auch den Porsche und Audi der vergangenen Jahre als LMP1 Hybrid. Wie auch immer: Nach der Gamescom wissen wir sicher mehr.


----------



## Batze (31. August 2018)

Habe ich auch schon im Angebots Thread gepostet, auf MMOGA gibt es 2 ganz gute Angebote für uns Racer.

Assetto Corsa - Ultimate Edition (alle DLCs enthalten) - 19,99€ (Steam 39,88€)
F1 2018 - Headline Edition - 32,99€ (Steam 54,99€)

F1 2018 ist ja Funkelnagelneu. Wer allerdings F1 2017 schon hat sollte sich den Kauf überlegen oder warten bis der Preis sinkt. Für mich ist es als sagen wir mal als AddOn/Update zu F1 2017 zu teuer. Obwohl, der Preis hier geht noch, bei Steam die 55€ finde ich dafür Unverschämt. So viel Neues gibt es wirklich nicht. 
Zu AC muss man glaube ich nichts mehr sagen, wer es noch nicht hat, Günstiger mit allen DLCs wird man es kaum bekommen, zugreifen wer es noch nicht hat und den momentan wohl besten Allround Komplett Sim Racer mit einer Gigantischen Community und Modbasis einfach genießen. Wer allerdings auf Karriere Modus steht, Finger von, der ist Mies.


----------



## Batze (5. September 2018)

Der Termin rückt näher.
Am 12.09 ist es soweit, AC Competizione ist dann in der EA verfügbar. Was ist eure Schmerzgrenze bei dieser EA beim Preis  her. Würde ich gerne mal so wissen!
Also meiner wäre bei knapp 30€. Alles darüber lehne ich ab für EA. Also bei Dirt Rally, was für ein EA total Top war hatte ich am ersten Tag als bekannt wurde glaube um die 25€ bezahlt,  hat sich Mega gelohnt hat.
Was denkt ihr was kommt...noch 1 Woche.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2018)

Wie klingen 24,99 EUR? So viel wird es nämlich für während der ersten beiden EA-Phasen kosten 

Quelle: https://www.assettocorsa.net/competizione/roadmap/

Im offiziellen Forum gibt's auch nen größeren Post von Aristotelis (Physikentwickler) mit einigen Infos zur überarbeiteten Fahrphysik:



> Hello everybody!
> 
> The Assetto Corsa Competizione Early Access is about to begin and once again we’re ready to start a fantastic journey.
> First things first, Early Access means that you get the opportunity to get early versions of the final game and have a look on the development and evolution of ACC. Obviously, once you bought the EA version, you get all the following updates of the main game for free. On the other hand we, developers, get the opportunity to collect feedback and impressions while we work, from a much bigger testing team the we could ever organize in private.
> ...



Quelle: https://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/...nother-great-journey-is-about-to-begin.50723/


Man wird also nicht nur die Assetto Corsa 1 Physik nehmen und 1:1 ins neue Spiel übernehmen (hat man zu Anfang für Tests mit der neuen Engine), sondern hat einiges überarbeitet (z. B. Reifen)  und manches sogar komplett neu geschrieben (Aero). Bin gespannt, wie sich das Ergebnis dann letztendlich fahren lässt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. September 2018)

Heute kam der neue und letzte DLC für Project CARS 2 raus, das Ferrari Essentials Pack mit ein paar Autos (250 GT, 250 Testa Rossa, 512 BB LM, F40, F12 TDF, FXXK und 355 Challenge) und zwei Strecken (Fiorano, die offizielle Ferrari Teststrecke, die wohl aus Lizenzgründen nur mit Fahrzeugen von Ferrari nutzbar ist und die Rennstrecke Mugello, die man unter anderem sicher aus Assetto Corsa und Forza 7 kennt).

Die Autos fahren sich ganz nett für PCars 2 Verhältnisse, die 3d Modelle sehen auch toll aus. Aber diese Sounds ... hier hat sich Slightly Mad Studios wirklich selbst unterboten. Die meisten Fahrzeuge klingen einfach nur abartig schlecht. Total verzerrt und gleichzeitig noch gefiltert, quasi die Audiovariante davon, wenn man einen Unschärfefilter auf ein völlig verpixeltes Bild legt. Auch wenn die Autos gut aussehen und sich ganz gut fahren ... der Sound nimmt mir hier wirklich die Lust am neuen DLC. Generell ist PCars 2 ja nicht gerade für die besten Sounds bekannt, aber das hier ... warum schaffen es extrem kleinere Entwickler, wie z. B. die Reiza Studios, tolle klare und wuchtige Sounds für ihren Content zu basten, während ein vergleichsweise großer Entwickler beinahe auf Triple-A Niveau nur so einen Schrott abliefert? Ich versteht's nicht, bin da echt enttäuscht. Meine Ohren weinen.

Zum Glück kommen demnächst Assetto Corsa Competizione (Early Access ab morgen) und Forza Horizon 4. Ich bin mir sicher, die werden meine Ohren streicheln.


----------



## Batze (12. September 2018)

So, mal sehen wann es heute kommt das gute  Assetto Corsa Competizione. Ich habe aber schon mal die Early Access Preise für euch da.

ab 12.09 (also irgendwann heute) 24,99€.
Für die die später Einsteigen wollen, ab 14.11.2018 - 34,99€ und dann ab 16.01.2019 - 44,99€.
Die offizielle Roadmap dazu findet ihr hier. KLICK
Wenn man das also so sieht, 24,99€ zum Start ist ein ziemlich heißer Preis. Ich habe da mit mehr gerechnet, aber so ist natürlich besser.


----------



## Batze (12. September 2018)

Auf Steam stehen jetzt auch die Systemanforderungen. Hier mal der Überblick.

MINIMUM:
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-bit Service Pack 1
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4460 or AMD FX-8120
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM
Grafik: GeForce GTX 460 2GB, Radeon HD 7770
DirectX: Version 11
Speicherplatz: 50 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz


EMPFOHLEN:
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 64-bit
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-8600K or AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB RAM
Grafik: GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB, Radeon RX 580 8GB
DirectX: Version 11
Speicherplatz: 50 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz

DX 12 soll dann nachgeliefert werden.


Ich habe hier noch ein schönes Video für die die sich schon mal ein Bild von der Fahrphysik (Thema Reifen und Aerodynamik)machen wollen und was es da für News gibt. Hat Dookie von _Abgefahren _sehr schön erklärt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cqcdh38kilw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (13. September 2018)

Mein Ersteindruck nach jetzt ca. 4 Stunden.

Sehr Humane 4,5 GB download. Ich dachte gestern nach der Arbeit schon ich müsste die Volle Granate von 50 GB ziehen.
Nach dem Erststart brauchte ich ca. 1 Stunde bis mein Lenkrad(Driving Force GT) einigermaßen eingestellt und kalibriert war, erkannt wurde es aber. Teilweise war ich echt genervt das trotz Einstellung im Menü auf der Strecke dann nichts ging oder sich die Pedale/Lenkrad vollkommen falsch verhielten. FF ist auch noch eher rudimentär, aber vorhanden. Schlimmer soll es da Rennkollegen mit einem G25 getroffen haben, die scheinen wirklich arge Probleme zu haben.
Das Menü finde ich gut. Ist aufgeräumt und das meiste findet man sofort. Wobei man sagen muss das noch nicht alle Knöpfe/Einstellungen funktionieren. Auch vom Rennen aus kann man die meisten Optionen noch nicht ändern, man muss dann aus dem Spiel raus und es im Hauptmenü ändern.

Auf der Strecke dann die erste Ernüchterung, die ersten Runden fühlten sich an als ob das Auto auf Seife schmiert, irgendwie schwammig.
In die Kurven kam ich auch nicht richtig rein, eher viel zu oft raus. Man braucht wirklich einiges an Runden bis man den Bogen raus hat wie man es angehen sollte. Gefahren bin ich erstmal alles in den Standard Einstellungen.

Von der Technik her ist erstmal alles ok. AMD 8350/RX 580/8GB RAM und es lief bei Einstellung Hoch immer zwischen 45-70 fps. Solo Hotlap um die 70 fps im Pulk ging es dann schon mal auf 40 fps runter. Das ist voll ok. Allerdings gib es hier und da manchmal einen Schluckauf und das, so habe ich gesehen und von vielen auch gehört liegt nicht an den Systemen sondern am Game. Da muss also noch Feinschliff her.
Grafik und Sound sind Gut. Die Grafik macht jetzt keinen Quantensprung nach vorne sieht aber gut aus. Teilweise aber noch Texturarm und unscharf, als ob da ein Filter über allem liegt. Der Sound ist Gut, kommt aber nicht an R3E ran. Da fehlt es noch ein wenig an Wumms.
Die Ladezeiten sind m.M.n. Ok und teilweise schon als schnell zu nennen. Abstürze hatte ich bisher keine. Wechsel auf den Desktop und wieder zurück zum Spiel geht auch ohne Probleme.
Die KI, ja jetzt kommen wir zum wirklichen Spaßverderber. Vergesst es, die Ki ist in meinen Augen sowas wie die Sammler in Command&Conquer. Fährt teilweise sehr Aggressiv, Bremst gefühlt Hunderte Meter vor der Kurve und fährt dir immer schön hinten rein. Da gibt es leider gar nichts schön zu reden und man muss abwarten wie sich das entwickelt.

Lohnt es sich jetzt für 25€ zuzuschlagen?
Wer Racing Fan ist und auf Sims steht ein ganz klares ja, außerdem wird es ja nicht Günstiger. Aber man muss es nüchtern betrachten, es gibt jetzt erstmal nur 1 Auto und 1 Strecke. Zumindest bei der Strecke hätten es ruhig 2 sein können und die Autoauswahl trift auch nicht jeden Geschmack. An Rennmodi ist auch noch nicht viel da, man kann gegen KI Gegner fahren oder Solo seine Runden hin brettern. Nacht, Regen usw. ist schon alles mit drin aber noch nicht wechselhaft, Tag/Nachwechsel kann man einstellen. Multiplayer kommt erst am 14. November.
Für ein EA Spiel ist das noch Gut auch weil keine wirklich Großen technischen Probleme auftreten, es läuft eben, kommt aber nicht an die z.B. grandiose EA Phase eines Dirt Rally ran.
Aber, die Rundensauserei macht schon Spaß und man kann ganz klar erkennen wohin die Reise geht.
Wem das alles zu wenig ist der sollte noch warten, aber nicht länger als bis 14.November, denn ab da kostet es schon 34,99€, der Endpreis liegt dann ab 16. Januar 2019 bei 44,99€.
So das erstmal mein Kurzer Schnell Überblick.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. September 2018)

Zum Thema *Assetto Corsa Competizione*:

Wirklich viel testen konnte ich leider noch nicht, da ich keinen Monitor am Simrig habe. Nächsten Monat werde ich dann auch loslegen. Ein wenig ausprobiert hab ich aber schon. Mein Ersteindruck: Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Es gibt noch einige Probleme/Schwachstellen (KI, Performance/Input-Lag, Vignette-Effekt, Force Feedback, einige Einstellungsdinge in den Menüs), aber dafür, dass es der erste öffentliche Early Access Release ist und dass an allen Ecken und Enden noch gewerkelt wird, sieht es sehr gut aus, wenn man bedenkt, dass Ende 2017 noch an Assetto Corsa 1 gearbeitet wurde (Bonuspack 3).

Etwas detaillierteres Feedback gebe ich dann ab Oktober, wenn der VR-Support kommt und ich ein wenig lag-freier fahren kann. Derzeit geht es bei mir leider nur mit Virtual Desktop und das kostet massiv Performance und erzeugt noch mehr Input-Lag. Bei Spielen mit geringen Anforderungen, wie Automobilista, ist das kein Problem, aber Assetto Corsa Competizione ist da doch schon deutlich hardwarehungriger.


Zum Thema *Forza Horizon 4*: 

Gestern abend hab ich die Demo getestet und die gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. Irgendwas in mir sträubt sich zwar immer noch gegen den Konsolenpreis von 70 Euro (ich hab halt keine Konsole, brauche daher auch keine Version, die mit Xbox kompatibel ist), aber Microsoft verkauft die PC Version ja leider nicht separat. Evtl. werde ich doch zugreifen, mal schauen.

Grafisch gefällt es mir sehr gut und im Grunde bietet mir das Spiel genau das, was ich von einem guten Open World Arcade Racer erwarte: Tolle Optik bei gleichzeitig butterweicher Framerate, tolle Präsentation, viele schöne Autos, schöne Landschaften, ein nachvollziehbares Fahrgefühl, abwechslungsreiche Aufgaben, nicht so peinliche Sprecher, wie bei Need for Speed oder The Crew 2 ... warum schaut EA sich das Ding nicht mal genauer an? Mit jedem neuen Need for Speed klatschen die da wieder ihren lieblosen Scheiß hin und versuchen das mit unsympathischem Marketing wieder auszugleichen.

Vom Setting her finde ich zwar immer noch Forza Horizon  2 am interessantesten (gibt's nur leider nicht für PC), aber England bietet auf jeden Fall auch viele schöne Gegenden. Ich hoffe nur, dass man im eigentlichen Spiel nicht tatsächlich für jeweils ne Woche oder so fest an eine bestimmte Jahreszeit gebunden ist. Ich würde schon gern nach Lust und Laune wechseln. Wenn es hier im Winter schneit (FALLS es schneit), dann hätte ich schon sehr gerne Sommer im Spiel. Warten wir's ab.


----------



## Chemenu (16. September 2018)

Hab gestern auch ein paar Stunden mit Assetto Corsa Competizione verbracht. Das Fahrgefühl macht in dieser ersten Version schon einen sehr guten Eindruck, ich hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Nur das Untersteuern des Huracan hab ich nicht in den Griff bekommen, da müsste ich mich wohl intensiv mit dem Setup beschäftigen. Sound ist überragend und Grafik sieht auch super aus bis auf ein paar Fehler. Die Performance bricht auf meinem System leider stark ein bei Rennen mit KI, aber das wird bestimmt noch besser. Und mein Rechner ist halt auch schon eine alte Möhre, der Lifecycle ist längst überfällig. Am meisten hat mich überrascht dass die KI schon erstaunlich gut ist und man anständig Rennen fahren kann (zumindest auf trockener Strecke). Das Aquaplaning auf nasser Strecke fühlt sich grandios an, genauso wie im echten Auto. A#Unterm Strich bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dieser frühen EA Version. Bin gespannt wie sich das weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. September 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch ein paar Stunden mit Assetto Corsa Competizione verbracht. Das Fahrgefühl macht in dieser ersten Version schon einen sehr guten Eindruck, ich hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Nur das Untersteuern des Huracan hab ich nicht in den Griff bekommen, da müsste ich mich wohl intensiv mit dem Setup beschäftigen. Sound ist überragend und Grafik sieht auch super aus bis auf ein paar Fehler. Die Performance bricht auf meinem System leider stark ein bei Rennen mit KI, aber das wird bestimmt noch besser. Und mein Rechner ist halt auch schon eine alte Möhre, der Lifecycle ist längst überfällig. Am meisten hat mich überrascht dass die KI schon erstaunlich gut ist und man anständig Rennen fahren kann (zumindest auf trockener Strecke). Das Aquaplaning auf nasser Strecke fühlt sich grandios an, genauso wie im echten Auto. A#Unterm Strich bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dieser frühen EA Version. Bin gespannt wie sich das weiter entwickelt.



Ist halt die allererste Version, ich hoffe mal, dass die Performance noch deutlich besser wird. Hauptproblem aktuell ist meiner Meinung nach aber der Inputlag, der selbst auf den von den Entwicklern betreuten Simulatoren auf der Simracing Expo im Stream deutlich sichtbar war. Simracing + Inputlag = böse.


----------



## Chemenu (16. September 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist halt die allererste Version, ich hoffe mal, dass die Performance noch deutlich besser wird. Hauptproblem aktuell ist meiner Meinung nach aber der Inputlag, der selbst auf den von den Entwicklern betreuten Simulatoren auf der Simracing Expo im Stream deutlich sichtbar war. Simracing + Inputlag = böse.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keinen Inputlag bemerkt. Hat sich für mich genauso responsiv angefühlt wie AC.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. September 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keinen Inputlag bemerkt. Hat sich für mich genauso responsiv angefühlt wie AC.



Könnte von Rechner zu Rechner unterschiedlich sein. Ich hab's nicht zu lange getestet, aber ich hab von Leuten gelesen, die mit über 120 fps und ohne Vsync mehr als 10 fps Lag haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. September 2018)

Gerade ist ja die Simracing Expo am Nürburgring und auch, wenn vor allem Assetto Corsa Competizione und Forza Horizon 4 in Sachen Rennspiele gerade in aller Munde sind, gab es ne Menge Ankündigungen zu

*rFactor 2*

Da ich nebenher noch am kochen bin, liste ich einfach mal stichpunktartig auf:

- Morgen (Montag, 17. Sept. 201 erscheint ein kostenloses McLaren Carpack mit drei klassichen Formel 1 Autos: McLaren M23, McLaren MP4/8 und McLaren MP4/13
- Zandvoort in der Version 1.0 wird auch im Laufe der Woche erscheinen, vermutlich auch kostenlos
- Das neue UI ist in Arbeit, braucht aber noch etwas Zeit
- Die Physik und Wettereffekte werden weiter überarbeitet
- Man arbeitet an einem neuen Beleuchtungssystem mit PBR-Texturen (Physically Based Rendering, also unterschiedliche Texturschichten mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften, die die Lichtreflexionen verschiedener Materialien simulieren)

Und der (für mich zumindest) wichtigste Punkt:

Es kommt der *Nürburgring *auf Basis eines 2018er *Laserscans*! Das heißt: *GP-Strecke UND Nordschleife* in verschiedenen Konfigurationen allein oder kombiniert und auf dem selben Qualitätsniveau, wie die Sebring Strecke, die vor einigen Wochen veröffentlicht wurde (die übrigens unglaublich gut umgesetzt ist).

Hier ein paar Links dazu mit Bildern:
McLaren Pack Ankündigung mit Trailer: https://twitter.com/rFactor2/status/1040942127495225344
Pointcloud des Nürburgring "Nordschliffe" Laserscans: https://twitter.com/rFactor2/status/1040997343871606789
McLaren 650S GT3 mit PBR Texturen (WiP): https://twitter.com/rFactor2/status/1041292007531073536


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2018)

Die Spielliste haben ich mal ergänzt mit Forza Horizon 4, Dirt Rally 2, AC Competizione und F1 2018.

Einige Sachen aus dem erstem Thread habe ich rausgenommen, die kann man dann ja hier als News posten.
Nächstens wenn ich Zeit habe, leider habe ich momentan viel zu tun, werde ich dann mal Links rein machen in Sachen Mod Pages. Wäre schön wenn ich da ein wenig Hilfe bekommen könnte, also sowas wie Racedepartment oder die Bierbude usw. kennt man ja, aber eventuell hat der ein oder andere noch einen Geheimtipp  oder möchte seine Top Mod Info Page hier als Link sehen.

Was mich wirklich momentan aufregt, PCGames war immer noch nicht in der Lage etwas zu ACC zu schreiben. Unglaublich bei dem Vorgänger AC der in aller Munde ist. Verstehe ich nicht wirklich? Bei jetzt DR 2 waren sie schnell am Ball was sehr Nice ist, wie kann sowas passieren?

Nebenbei, sollte ich was wirklich wichtiges vergessen in Sachen Racing und auch @Neawoulf vergisst es, bitte mich per PN anschreiben damit ich das nachhole.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Oktober 2018)

Der erste große Patch von Assetto Corsa Competizione ist gerade freigeschaltet worden. 2 GB, in ein paar Stunden kann ich dann hoffentlich auch endlich richtig testen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d89CaZjdGh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Patchnotes Liste ist lang:

Assetto Corsa Competizione - Early Access v0.2
- Fixed "No VR no buy"
- New first-gen Bentley Continental GT3
- New Misano World Circuit
- Aero: Non circulatory lift implemented
- Setup UI and logic changes to accommodate a big number of damper clicks
- Hotlap has fixed fuel load (10L). Also fuel load slider is not available in UI in hotlap sessions
- Bumpstop telemetry graphs in setup mechanical balance screen
- Fixes and fine tuning in setup aero screen
- Decimal numbers in front aero variation values
- Code for realistic (displayed) brake bias values
- Brake bias variation now possible in decimal numbers
- Fine tuning of preset setups
- Setup name now shown on top screen title
- Setup name adds an asterisk when user changes setup values, indicating saving is needed
- UI warning when users tries to load a different setup, or a preset, indicating that you might lose your setup changes if any
- Setup protection against out-of-limits values
- Setup Input/Output filtering for car and circuit
- Setup navigation fixes
- Fine tuning of Huracan suspension geometry and dampers
- Fine tuning of tyre model camber gain, IMO heat range, and more
- FFB option screen sliders: dynamic damper, road effects
- controls.json extra FFB values: minDamper, damperGain
- Stability control is now using different logic
- Reworked driver steering animation
- Adjusted safety net position in the Lamborghini Huracán GT3
- Added driver assets for the teams featured
- Adjusted water spray effects in the night
- Nurburgring fixes and improvements
- Added HUD option for speed unit toggle
- Added timetables to pause menu & post-session
- Added sharpness option to video settings (make sure you remove external workarounds)
- Added pitch angle adjustment to camera settings
- Added Save, Cancel, Defaults and Quit buttons to camera settings
- Proximity indicator toggle in HUD options
- Added Sprint Race Weekend and Hotlap Superpole in Game Mode options
- Track selection page navigation fixes
- Fixed bug when loading the last game mode settings
- Added auto engine start
- Added auto pitlimiter
- Fixed pitlimiter issue with pitlimiter lights on toggle
- Added multiple starting lights logic
- Added pitstop logic (basic) for human and AI
- Added Sprint race weekend system
- Practice and Qualifying Overtime has a max time of 3 minutes
- Controller page: Starter, Look functions and Shift can't be set as advanced
- Fixed engine forced shut off when return on track after setup changes
- Fixed wrong weather key in the .json
- Fixed weather selection in UI not resetting after a special event
- Added camera sequence for Full formation lap
- Tweaked marshal system to avoid false spline recognition
- Added logic for flags when in entry and exit lane (slower speed are allowed without raising any flags)
- Reworked steer scale/steer inverted control options
- Removed confusing ghost car time references in the gui
- Added base version of end session highlights
- Fixed music still on after clicking drive or restarting
- Audio engine optimizations
- Added superpole/pitwindow/hotstint event spotter
- Fixed double engine start inside the reverb zone
- Minor tweaks for tyres scrub sound in dry and wet conditions
- Fixed clicks in particular camera switches
- Fixed pit alarm sound for Nurburgring
- Minor tweaks for crowd and track speakers distance attenuation
- Fixed announcer voice stopping after some minutes
- Fixed bodywork noise entering the setup page
- Removed the possibility to change lights/wiper stage in the replay
- Fixed mirror visibility in the replay
- Added current session time, car lap time, valid lap and fuel for replay
- Slow Motion now affects the entire world
- Fixed slow motion pause state for replay HUD
- Stability control is now less performant with steering wheel to avoid being used as illegal aid

Quelle: https://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/...ease-2-is-out-now-on-steam.51974/#post-998606


----------



## Batze (10. Oktober 2018)

Fängt gerade an zu laden.


----------



## Wubaron (12. Oktober 2018)

Trotz aller Kritik an Need For Speed Payback hab ich mir es geholt. Mir war die Lernkurve in Project Cars 2 doch zu steil. Mit meiner wenigen Spielzeit hat es mehr gefrustet als Spaß gemacht. Deshalb ein leicht zugängliches Arcade Spiel. Und da es den Golf VII Gti Clubsport gibt war ich eh sofort hin und weg


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Warum auch nicht? Jedem das seine. Der eine fährt gerne gechillter durch die Kurve, der andere braucht eben eine andere Herausforderung. Und es ist ja nicht so das ein Arcade Racer gänzlich schlecht ist, da gibt es ganz coole Perlen.
Ich Erinnere nur an NfS Shift oder auch Grid die ich selbst richtig Gut finde.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. November 2018)

Mal eine ganz kurze Frage. Weiß jemand ob der Reifenverschleiß in Assetto Corsa nur durch das jeweilige Reifenmodell vorausberechnet wird, oder ist meine Fahrweise* tatsächlich *(mit)entscheidend ?


----------



## Batze (9. November 2018)

Wird mit berechnet, aber lange nicht so stark wie z.B. in iRacing.
In wie weit es in die ganze Physik eingreift kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, also in iRacing wird alles berechnet, in AC nur bedingt, aber ist nicht zu verharmlosen. Also 20 Runden auf einem kaputem Reifen weil du ihn zu sehr Missbraucht hast merkst du auf jeden Fall in AC. Das sind dann die berühmten 20 km/h die du langsamer in eine Kurve reinkommen solltest.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wird mit berechnet, aber lange nicht so stark wie z.B. in iRacing.
> In wie weit es in die ganze Physik eingreift kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, also in iRacing wird alles berechnet, in AC nur bedingt, aber ist nicht zu verharmlosen. Also 20 Runden auf einem kaputem Reifen weil du ihn zu sehr Missbraucht hast merkst du auf jeden Fall in AC. Das sind dann die berühmten 20 km/h die du langsamer in eine Kurve reinkommen solltest.



Den Verdacht hatte ich bereits. Bei mir sind es ca, 17/ 18 Runden die ein Reifensatz hält, dann wird in Kurven auf Seife gerutscht. Ist leider etwas wie "Knüppel auf Kopp" geregelt. Ohne weitere Vorzeichen gibt es dann je nach Strecke massig (+) Sekunden


----------



## Batze (14. November 2018)

Heute kommt das neue Update zu ACC raus, und nicht vergessen, ab dann kostet das Spiel auch 10€ mehr, also dann 34,99€. Noch ist das Update nicht raus, also kostet es noch 24,99€.
Neu ist dann ab Heute die Strecke Circuit Paul Ricard (Le Castellet, Frankreich), der BMW M6 GT3 und erste Versuche im Onlinemodus.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Heute kommt das neue Update zu ACC raus, und nicht vergessen, ab dann kostet das Spiel auch 10€ mehr, also dann 34,99€. Noch ist das Update nicht raus, also kostet es noch 24,99€.
> Neu ist dann ab Heute die Strecke Circuit Paul Ricard (Le Castellet, Frankreich), der BMW M6 GT3 und erste Versuche im Onlinemodus.



Kostet das Update als DLC 10€ oder ist das kostenlos? Wenn kostenlos ist die Preiserhöhung meiner Meinung nach schon irgendwie frech. Oder war das ein Sale und 34,99 war abseits davon auch schon der Normalpreis? Dann ist es auch nochmal was anderes, dann endet halt einfach das Angebot.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2018)

Stimmt, ist ja schon wieder soweit mit nem Update. Hätte ich fast verpennt, bin in letzter Zeit nicht viel in Sims gefahren. Bin vor allem mal gespannt, ob sich mit dem neuen Update was an der Performance verbessert. Allein bei gutem Wetter fahren klappt ja ganz gut, aber nachts im Regen mit KI ist einfach nur unfahrbar. Und die matschige Temporale Kantenglättung braucht auch dringend ne Überarbeitung.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Kostet das Update als DLC 10€ oder ist das kostenlos? Wenn kostenlos ist die Preiserhöhung meiner Meinung nach schon irgendwie frech. Oder war das ein Sale und 34,99 war abseits davon auch schon der Normalpreis? Dann ist es auch nochmal was anderes, dann endet halt einfach das Angebot.



Ist Early Access, also in Entwicklung. Jedes Update ist dann natürlich für alle die es schon haben kostenlos. Jetzt noch 24,99€ bezahlen und alles andere was dann noch kommt ist natürlich Kostenlos. Nur wird es wie bei EA üblich immer teurer für Neukäufer. Endpreis ist dann 44,99€ am 10. Januar.

Hier nochmal die Roadmap. KLICK


----------



## Batze (14. November 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist ja schon wieder soweit mit nem Update. Hätte ich fast verpennt, bin in letzter Zeit nicht viel in Sims gefahren. Bin vor allem mal gespannt, ob sich mit dem neuen Update was an der Performance verbessert. Allein bei gutem Wetter fahren klappt ja ganz gut, aber nachts im Regen mit KI ist einfach nur unfahrbar. Und die matschige Temporale Kantenglättung braucht auch dringend ne Überarbeitung.



Ja, die Performance hat nach dem erstem Großem Update im Oktober doch so ziemlich gelitten. Mal sehen was sie alles verbessert haben. Ich denke wie im Oktober so um 18 Uhr sollte das Update da sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwie ist die Sache so ein bisschen untergegangen, aber vor einigen Tagen (zusammen mit dem neuen Porsche 911 Generation 992, der mir übrigens sehr gut gefällt) wurde auch Project CARS Pro angekündigt. Viele Details weiß ich noch nicht, hab die News dazu selbst auch nur überflogen. Aber scheinbar wird das als eine an Fahrzeughersteller gerichtete Showcase-Version von Project CARS, die hoffentlich auch bessere Physik, besseren Support usw. für zukünftige Konsumentensims von SMS bringt. Keine Ahnung, ob Project CARS Pro auch für zuhause erscheint, aber das Konzept klingt nicht ganz uninteressant. Allerdings bin ich, was die Entwickler angeht, immer ein bisschen skeptisch. Einige Features und der Support von Project CARS 1 & 2 waren nicht optimal. Das Gesamtpaket ist qualitativ einfach nie ganz rund geworden.

Ein paar Infos gibt's auf RaceDepartment: https://www.racedepartment.com/threads/project-cars-pro-announced-during-la-auto-show.162054/


----------



## Ghostmamba (11. Dezember 2018)

Oh, ein Thread der mich interessiert. Racing.
Kommen hier noch News zu AC Competitione?
Wie ich sehe der Thread Cheffe der das ganze aufgemacht hat ist wohl nicht mehr da. Führt das jemand weiter oder geht das unter? Wäre irgendwie schade.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghostmamba schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe der Thread Cheffe der das ganze aufgemacht hat ist wohl nicht mehr da. Führt das jemand weiter oder geht das unter? Wäre irgendwie schade.



Der Thread-Cheffe muss noch bis Jahresende auf der stillen Treppe verweilen und ist deshalb momentan verhindert


----------



## Ghostmamba (11. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Thread-Cheffe muss noch bis Jahresende auf der stillen Treppe verweilen und ist deshalb momentan verhindert



Wie soll man das verstehen? Ist er Krank?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghostmamba schrieb:


> Wie soll man das verstehen? Ist er Krank?



Ansichtssache


----------



## Ghostmamba (11. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ansichtssache



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghostmamba schrieb:


> Oh, ein Thread der mich interessiert. Racing.
> Kommen hier noch News zu AC Competitione?
> Wie ich sehe der Thread Cheffe der das ganze aufgemacht hat ist wohl nicht mehr da. Führt das jemand weiter oder geht das unter? Wäre irgendwie schade.



Ich versuche ab und zu ein paar Sachen, die ich zu Assetto Corsa Competizione oder anderen Rennspielserien, die ich im Auge habe (in meinem Fall hauptsächlich Simulationen) zu posten. Da ich im Moment aber nicht so massiv viel fahre hab ich nicht immer alles im Auge. Morgen kommt aber wieder ein neuer Build für ACC, unter anderem mit dem Ferrari 488 GT3, Hungaroring, Zuschauermodus und weiteren Features für die Fahrerbewertung. Dann gibt's sicher wieder nen Changelog mit allen neuen und überarbeiteten Features.

Hier ist nochmal die Roadmap: https://www.assettocorsa.net/competizione/roadmap/

Find's nur etwas schade, dass die PC Games selbst kaum über Rennspiele berichtet. Selbst die Berichterstattung über Forza Horizon 4 hat sich ja, obwohl das nun wirklich kein Nischentitel ist, im Vergleich zu z. B. Red Dead Redemption, Fallout 76 & Co. in Grenzen gehalten. Die brauchen dringend mal nen überzeugten Lenkradkrieger in der Redaktion.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghostmamba schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich?



vielleicht ist der Thread-Cheffe aber auch ein ausgemachtes Schlitzohr und macht Spielchen, gerade im Moment  *grübel, grübel*


----------



## Ghostmamba (11. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> vielleicht ist der Thread-Cheffe aber auch ein ausgemachtes Schlitzohr und macht Spielchen, gerade im Moment  *grübel, grübel*



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghostmamba schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



ach ich glaub du weißt wie ich das meine  aber wir können gerne noch bißchen "Wer bin ich" weiterspielen


----------



## Ghostmamba (11. Dezember 2018)

Ja warum nicht. Wenn du mir sagst was du damit meinst.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghostmamba schrieb:


> Ja warum nicht. Wenn du mir sagst was du damit meinst.



na klaro, du kannst es ja so nicht wissen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

Sorry fürs Off-Topic, aber den Spaß musste ich mir gönnen 

um passend zum Topic zurückzukommen hol ich mal ein bekanntes Zitat raus:

"*weiterfahren, weiterfahren*"


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2019)

Der erste Test zu Dirt Rally 2 ist On, also wenn man das mal Test nennen darf . Sehr dürftig und nicht wirklich gut, eher Extrem bescheiden und Traurig sowas als Test zu bringen. Aber dennoch 90%, bei den Redakteuren von Gamestar. Klick.
Meine Meinung, solche Tests braucht wirklich niemand, auch wenn es da 90% gibt. Ich hoffe PCGames macht es da besser.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2019)

Assetto Corso Competizione geht in die nächste EA Phase, noch diese Woche soll das nächste Update kommen.
Diese Woche soll Monza dazu kommen und der Nissan Nismo GT-R GT3. 
Allerdings haben sie die Roadmap etwas geändert. es könnte auch später kommen da in der Roadmap jetzt nur noch von Februar die Rede ist. Könnte also doch noch länger dauern als wie geplant.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Assetto Corso Competizione geht in die nächste EA Phase, noch diese Woche soll das nächste Update kommen.
> Diese Woche soll Monza dazu kommen und der Nissan Nismo GT-R GT3.
> Allerdings haben sie die Roadmap etwas geändert. es könnte auch später kommen da in der Roadmap jetzt nur noch von Februar die Rede ist. Könnte also doch noch länger dauern als wie geplant.



Wenn es dann eine oder zwei Wochen mehr dauert, dann soll es mir auch recht sein. Kunos wollte den kompletten Multiplayer-Code nochmal neu schreiben, weil es da wohl einige Probleme gab und das dauert halt. Den NSX gibt es meines Wissens nach noch nicht, weil Kunos von Honda noch nicht die nötigen Daten bekommen hat, daher gibt's erstmal den GTR. Ich hoffe, die Verzögerungen tun dem Spiel allgemein gut. Generell sieht das Spiel ja gut aus, aber die Early Access Phase kommt halt auch langsam zum Ende und Performance, Inputlag und KI sehen derzeit nicht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Generell sieht das Spiel ja gut aus, aber die Early Access Phase kommt halt auch langsam zum Ende und Performance, Inputlag und KI sehen derzeit nicht wirklich gut aus.


Da stimme ich dir voll zu, und wohl nicht nur ich. damit bin ich gar nicht zufrieden. Rein technisch empfinde ich das Spiel eher momentan als eher Unterdurchschnittlich. Muss ich leider mal so sagen. Leider. 
Was mich am meisten stört sind die Optionen in den Einstellungen. Das Spiel behält einfach nichts und einfach mal vom Race in die Einstellungen geht auch noch nicht, gerade bei den Lenkrad Einstellungen. Für mich ein Mega Fail. Immer wieder muss man alles teils komplett neu laden. Da bin ich erstmal raus. das gefällt mir gar nicht, da habe ich keinen Bock drauf. 
Da muss noch einiges an Arbeit her um das hinzubekommen. Ich dachte wirklich der Titel jetzt wo es sich zum Ende der EA Phase begibt wären sie schon weiter, aber da ist echt noch viel Arbeit in meinen Augen. So gefällt es mir gar nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll zu, und wohl nicht nur ich. damit bin ich gar nicht zufrieden. Rein technisch empfinde ich das Spiel eher momentan als eher Unterdurchschnittlich. Muss ich leider mal so sagen. Leider.
> Was mich am meisten stört sind die Optionen in den Einstellungen. Das Spiel behält einfach nichts und einfach mal vom Race in die Einstellungen geht auch noch nicht, gerade bei den Lenkrad Einstellungen. Für mich ein Mega Fail. Immer wieder muss man alles teils komplett neu laden. Da bin ich erstmal raus. das gefällt mir gar nicht, da habe ich keinen Bock drauf.
> Da muss noch einiges an Arbeit her um das hinzubekommen. Ich dachte wirklich der Titel jetzt wo es sich zum Ende der EA Phase begibt wären sie schon weiter, aber da ist echt noch viel Arbeit in meinen Augen. So gefällt es mir gar nicht.



Sollen sich halt noch ein halbes Jahr oder so Zeit nehmen. Bei Kunos hab ich zwar keine Zweifel, dass die das Ding auch noch nach Release lange verbessern werden, aber ein halbgarer 1.0 Release würde ACC sicher nicht gut tun. Wirkt einfach an allen Ecken und Enden noch unfertig, auch wenn der Content an sich wirklich gut aussieht.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Februar 2019)

zu besagtem Dirt Rally 2.0 gibts auch den Launch-Trailer jetzt





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5cQ9pF5Y1j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sollen sich halt noch ein halbes Jahr oder so Zeit nehmen. Bei Kunos hab ich zwar keine Zweifel, dass die das Ding auch noch nach Release lange verbessern werden, aber ein halbgarer 1.0 Release würde ACC sicher nicht gut tun. Wirkt einfach an allen Ecken und Enden noch unfertig, auch wenn der Content an sich wirklich gut aussieht.



Jo, also ich sehe da auch keine Probleme, aber alles zu Früh. Das ist alles halbes Essen, alles viel zu schnell gemacht in meinen Augen. 
Die Steuerung, was ja das wichtigste ist, viel zu schwammig.
Die Einstellungen wie gesagt, fast nicht gegeben, einfach nur Mist.
Da fehlt es in den Basics an Ecken und Kanten. So leider nicht.
Die machen sich damit keinen gefallen, leider. Momentan liegt der Titel hinter allem zurück was wohl geplant war, auch wenn es ein EA Titel ist, aber so bitteschön nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Februar 2019)

Dirt Rally 2.0 steht wohl für Sommer auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Sieht an sich gut aus, seltsam finde ich nur, dass das Spiel (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) in tatsächlichen Gameplayvideos in Sachen Farben, Kontraste usw. besser aussieht, als in den offiziellen Trailern.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> zu besagtem Dirt Rally 2.0 gibts auch den Launch-Trailer jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dafür. 
Aber ich wollte hier eigentlich keine WERBE Trailer rein haben. Das Teil sagt gar nichts aus. ist nun mal so.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dirt Rally 2.0 steht wohl für Sommer auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Sieht an sich gut aus, seltsam finde ich nur, dass das Spiel (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) in tatsächlichen Gameplayvideos in Sachen Farben, Kontraste usw. besser aussieht, als in den offiziellen Trailern.



Das es auf der Liste steht ist 100%. Aber da muss noch was kommen.  Zumal bei mir selbst erstmal The Division 2 und Anno 1800 dieses Jahr ganz oben stehen. Und mehr als 3-4- höchstens 5 Vollpreis Titel schaffe ich nicht. Und Racing, habe mir gerade Forca 4 gegönnt. Ja die ersten Stunden waren toll, allgemein frage ich mich allerdings wie man sowas 90% und mehr geben kann. Unverständlich. Eine gute 80% Wertung wäre voll Okey, aber 90% und darüber? Für was? Immer den gleichen Mist machen. Ne da Danke. Also nach ein paar Stunden ist mir die Lust echt vergangen. Ich würde dem Titel noch gerade mal 80% geben. Hype eben.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2019)

Gestern (war gestern, oder?) ist nach einiger Verspätung aufgrund von ungeplanten Codeneuschreibungen seitens Kunos endlich der Patch 0.6 für Assetto Corsa Competizione rausgekommen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvc9Tmfk9B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und im Allgemeinen bin ich ziemlich begeistert von den Performanceverbesserungen. Vorher konnte ich in VR, unabhängig von den Grafikeinstellungen, auf manchen Strecken kaum mit der KI fahren. Inzwischen kann ich auf allen Strecken problemlos mit 20 KI-Fahrzeugen in VR fahren und der Inputlag ist auch so gut wie weg. Nur bei Nacht und Regen wird es dann doch wieder ein bisschen knapp. Aber daran wird hoffentlich noch ein wenig optimiert irgendwann wird bei mir auch eine neue Grafikkarte fällig (wobei ich mich immer noch gegen die RTX-Reihe sträube, da die meiner Meinung nach zu viel kosten und in ihrer Leistungsklasse zu wenig Speicher haben).



Hier ein "kurzer" Changelog zum 0.6 Update:



Spoiler



Changelog v0.6.0
- Added Nissan GT-R Nismo GT3 2018 model year.
- Added Nissan GT-R Nismo GT3 2015 model year.
- Added Monza Circuit.
- Driving (F1) cameras reworked: added two more driving cameras (dash pro - with car hidden intended for built cockpits - and far chase), game now remembers last used camera and added option to lock/hide driver and steering wheel per car. Lateral camera adjustment now also exposed in the View Settings.
- Camera movement settings now stored in Config/CameraSettings.jon, the old CameraOptionsEA.json is deprecated. General Movement adjusts movements in cockpit camera, Dashcam Factor adjust how much of that movement is transferred to the dash and bonnet cameras.
IMPORTANT: old camera settings will be lost.
- Look L/R now works correctly in helmet camera. Look L/R looks to the side mirrors.
- TV onboard (F6) cameras added for available cars.
- Free (F7) camera now available with Cinema HUD (open with mouse scroll button).
NOTE: this is NOT a full-feature camera mode, but allows players to enjoy visuals to a greater degree and take screenshots.
- Rewrite of multiplayer/gameplay code to improve stability and session progression.
- Ingame menus restructured and divided into Garage and Pause menu.
- Ingame HUD reorganised and added session status widget.
- New Radar widget added to HUD based on the popular app for the original Assetto Corsa.
- Updated configuration for dedicated servers, see https://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/...server-configuration-for-server-admins.54830/
- Introducing dynamic weather: (potentially) available on official Kunos Practice servers only until relevant game and UI features are added.
- Multiplayer sessions now emulate race weekends: rubber, dry line (general: weather and track status) represent the situation based on race day and time of day.
- UI and video settings are now stored in text files (...Documents\Assetto Corsa Competizione\Config\menuSettings.json).
IMPORTANT: your previous menu, graphical and game settings will be lost.
- Added advanced video settings, including mirror resolution, sharpening filter, material quality level, temporal upsampling, volumetric fog, bloom, camera dirt effect and foliage.
- Default graphics settings adjusted to allow for higher performance without noticeable loss to visual quality.
- Added session type tags in the UI car selection page to help identify entries eligible in different race types.
NOTE: In quick race mode, the opponent field is generated based on the player's choice of entry.
- Added model year tag in the UI car selection to help identify car models in different evo versions.
- Assist options will now reliably update when changed during a session.
- Further adjustments to headlight effects in TV cameras.
- More realistic full formation lap with AI.
- AI aggressiveness tuning.
- AI grid generation now takes into account real life driver skill. Quick Race grids are generated with more consistency.
- Number of opponents increased to track capacity: bigger fields are now possible as a result, the current limit depends on each individual track.
NOTE: Sprint races (both in race weekend and quick race modes) retain grid size limitation due to the number of available real-life entries.
- Improved raindrop effects on car windshields.
- Water spray from opponent cars now affects the player car's windshield in a dynamic way, taking into account distance, speed and track wetness.
- Automatic wiper assist now reacts to water spray and not just rain.
- Improvements to the appearance of wet and damp track surfaces, especially in low-wetness ranges, which should improve the perception of track conditions.
- Improvements to car vs. track surface collisions.
- Audio channel usage optimization.
- Reworked and more reliable marshalling system with checkered, yellow, white and blue flags.
- Added new spotter messages.
- Added race communication alerts.
- Losing the server connection (e.g. by a server restart) will now trigger a permanent message.
- Important race communication alerts are displayed for a longer time.
- Better highlights overtake detection.
- Optimized CPU use on all threads.
- Optimized replay memory usage.
- Optimized netcode and bandwith usage for Multiplayer servers.
- Volume and audio settings now affect the intro music.
- Added video sequences volume.
- Fixes to various car LODs to reduce pop-in in racing scenarios.
- Adjusted driver position in the BMW M6 GT3.
- Adjusted driver steering animations.
- Adjusted wet tyre shader and added ambient occlusion on tyres.
- Fixed potentially wrong resolution and crashes when starting the game.
- Fixed multiple crashes occurring when quitting sessions.
- Fixed replay time multiplier not resetting on session change.
- Fixed potentially wrong car location detection.
- Fixed static car shadow fading out at high speeds.
- Improved tyre model combined grip.
- Improved tyre heat model, especially in overheat conditions.
- Tyre wear is now affected differently by different kerbs, concrete and other surfaces.
- Tweaks in preset setups for all cars (we highly advise to not use older setups).
- Improved vertical surfaces aero model.
- MoTeC Telemetry implementation.
- Setup Electronics page now includes a slider to select the number of telemetry laps to be saved at the end of a driving session.
- MoTeC ACC dedicated workspace, created from Blancpain telemetry engineer used for evaluating basic setup and driver performance.
- Added native DBox SDK support.
- Added option to enable/disable native Fanatec LEDs.
- Setup minimum fuel load set at 2 litres for all cars.
- Fixed Ferrari 488 GT3 wrong fuel visualization in setup screen.
- Steering ratio tweaks for all cars.
- Monza BoP A adjustments for all cars.
- Tweaks in tyres dirt accumulation and grip levels when going on grass and sand.
- Sand traps now slow the cars down.
- Fix to unreliable car spawn in certain situations.
- Flipped cars will automatically spawn in the pits.
- Severe cutting will result in immediate disqualification in any type of Multiplayer sessions.
- Ratings: Track Competence (TR) has improved feedback in the UI; you will see all the sectors necessary, so the progress is easy to understand.
- Ratings: Track Competence (TR) algorithm improved to reduce false positive aborts.
- Ratings: Consistency (CN) was rewritten during the refactoring; it should work similarly but has improved precision on various aspects.
- Ratings: Car Control (CC) largely improved algorithm and UI feedback. It is a lot harder to gain higher ratings, unless you are driving very well.
- Ratings: Car Control (CC) now understands the concept of turning the wheel too much, and give appropriate feedback.
- NOTE: Pace (PC) and Total (TO) ratings will be improved and adjusted during the days after this version.
- NOTE: The maximum number of all ratings will be set to 99 (instead of 100).
- NOTE: ALL RATINGS AND DRIVER PROFILES WILL BE RESET WITH THIS 0.6 RELEASE.
- Backend servers: improved reconnection stability.
- Backend servers: fixed multiplayer sessions not registering stats and laptimes in certain situations.
- Passworded servers can now be created.
NOTE: passworded servers must be searched for manually in the lobby search field.
- Single player Sprint Race Weekend mode reworked and now has forced tyre change and driver swap.
NOTE: Endurance Race Weekend game mode is temporarily disabled until supporting features and UI elements are completed (pit stops and penalties).
NOTE: Pit stop crew animations are temporarily disabled until full functionality is retained.
NOTE: The Broadcasting API is temporarily disabled



Quelle: https://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/...y-access-release-6-is-out-now-on-steam.55039/

Der neue Content ist, Kunos-typisch, kaum zu bemängeln. Sowohl die Strecke (Autodromo Monza), als auch die beiden Autos (Nissan GTR Nismo GT3 2015 und 201 sind wie üblich tadellos umgesetzt. Bin gerade auf Monza (2018er Nismo GTR) und dem Nürburgring (Ferrari 488 GT3) jeweils ein zehnminütiges KI-Rennen gehabt und ACC fängt endlich an Spaß zu machen. Die KI braucht allerdings noch ein paar Optimierungen. Parallel will man mit denen nicht in eine Schikane fahren, die lässt einfach keinen Platz, selbst wenn man noch so weit außen fährt.

Alles in allem: Patch 0.6 ist aus meiner Sicht eine deutliche Verbesserung, aber es gibt noch viel zutun. Daher hoffe ich mal, dass Kunos sind noch ein paar Monate Zeit nimmt, mit dem 1.0 Release in Q1 wird es ja eh nichts mehr. Lieber richtig machen, als schnell raushauen.




Batze schrieb:


> Das es auf der Liste steht ist 100%. Aber da muss noch was kommen.  Zumal bei mir selbst erstmal The Division 2 und Anno 1800 dieses Jahr ganz oben stehen. Und mehr als 3-4- höchstens 5 Vollpreis Titel schaffe ich nicht. Und Racing, habe mir gerade Forca 4 gegönnt. Ja die ersten Stunden waren toll, allgemein frage ich mich allerdings wie man sowas 90% und mehr geben kann. Unverständlich. Eine gute 80% Wertung wäre voll Okey, aber 90% und darüber? Für was? Immer den gleichen Mist machen. Ne da Danke. Also nach ein paar Stunden ist mir die Lust echt vergangen. Ich würde dem Titel noch gerade mal 80% geben. Hype eben.



Forza Horizon 4 ist irgendwie auch ein Spiel zum Thema Autokultur, weniger ein reines Rennspiel. Wer Lust am Schrauben, Optimieren und Designen hat, der hat garantiert hunderte Stunden Spaß damit. Ab und zu spiele ich's selbst auch noch gerne, auch wenn es mir manchmal merkwürdig vorkommt, dass diverse Supersportwagen in Forza Horizon 4 schwieriger zu fahren sind, als in Assetto Corsa & Co. Liegt evtl. aber auch einfach daran, dass ich weniger präzise mit dem Gamepad fahren kann.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2019)

Hört sich doch erstmal gut an mit der Performance in ACC. Muss ich gleich mal rangehen. Da hatte ich nämlich erstmal Pause gemacht weil wie du schon sagtest die Performance teils grauenhaft war.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Hört sich doch erstmal gut an mit der Performance in ACC. Muss ich gleich mal rangehen. Da hatte ich nämlich erstmal Pause gemacht weil wie du schon sagtest die Performance teils grauenhaft war.



Denk nur dran vorher in den Optionen Volumetric Fog und die Spiegelqualität runterzuschrauben. Wenn die beiden an bzw. hoch eingestellt bleiben, dann läuft's so mies wie vorher.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2019)

Habe gerade mal versucht ein paar Runden zu drehen. Das mit der Grafik und Performance geht, aber alles andere ist immer noch Grausam. Ich frage mich wer dieses Optionsmenü erfunden hat. Zum antesten hatte ich erstmal ein Pad angeschlossen. Stellt man da rum braucht man Stunden bis man überhaupt irgendwas einstellen kann und wehe man macht einen Fehler, dann kann man wieder klicken bis man irgendwo rein kommt zum Einstellen. Einfach nur Grausam, und man kann immer noch nicht ins Menü wenn man auf der Strecke mal schnell was ändern will. Rückwärtsgang ging auch nicht. Dann vor mir Karambolage und die Autos vor mir bewegen sich keinen Millimeter. Nö so macht das alles keinen Spass.
Das einzige was spürbar besser geworden ist ist die Performance. Mit 20 Autos keine Drops und es fuhr sich auch recht flüssig. Da muss ich aber nochmal in den Einstellungen schrauben, hatte dieses Dumme flimmern die ganze Zeit auf der Strecke.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2019)

Releasedatum und ein neuer Trailer zu *Assetto Corsa Competizione* sind bekannt: Am *29. Mai 2019* ist die Early Access Phase vorbei und wir kriegen sämtlichen 2018er Blancpain Series Content. Der 2019er Content wird später kostenlos nachgeliefert, da für die aktuelle Saison einfach noch nicht genug Daten vorhanden sind.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLK_739URag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Trailer sieht schon echt fett aus, da kann grafisch momentan wohl kein anderes Rennspiel mithalten. Höchstens noch Gran Turismo Sport mit den tollen PP Effekten in den Replays, dafür sind die Strecken aber halt weniger detailliert.

Ich hoffe aber, bis zum Release wird noch fleißig optimiert. Derzeit läuft es bei mir zwar ok bei gutem Wetter, aber bei Nacht und Regen geht die Framerate mit meiner GTX 1070 baden. Ich hoffe, es dauert nicht mehr allzu lange, bis endlich mal ne RTX 2080 für unter 600 Euro zu haben ist. Die GPU-Preise aktuell gehen mir echt gegen den Strich, aber gut, das ist ein wenig offtopic.

Was ACC meiner Meinung nach (neben dem noch nicht veröffentlichten Content)  noch dringend braucht, damit es bereit für die Veröffentlichung ist:
- Performanceverbesserungen für Regen/Nacht/großes Fahrerfeld
- Überarbeitung der Asphaltspiegelungen bei Nässe und Menükontrolle per Maus in VR (funktioniert beides nicht gut bzw. die Maus im Menü gar nicht)
- Die Möglichkeit Funktionen auf Lenkrad UND Tastatur zu belegen (halte ich für eines der größten Probleme von ACC, da eigentlich kein Lenkrad so viele Tasten hat, dass alle Funktionen belegt werden können). Aktuell kann ich z. B. nicht den Scheibenwischer auf die Tastaturlegen und auf dem Lenkrad sind alle Tasten belegt.
- Verbesserungen der KI in Sachen Wahrnehmung/Vorsicht in der Nähe von Spielerfahrzeugen. In engen Abschnitten wie Schikanen wurde ich schon reichlich oft abgeschossen, weil die KI unabhängig von meiner Position unbedingt von hinten die Ideallinie durchdrücken will. Da hilft nur Zurückstecken und der KI den Vortritt lassen, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn des Rennsports. Außerdem ist aktuell die KI unrealistisch schnell/stabil im Regen unterwegs.

Bleiben noch 1 1/2 Monate ungefähr, um all diese Probleme zu lösen. Ob das machbar ist? Keine Ahnung. Aber ich vertraue Kunos aus meiner Erfahrung in Sachen Assetto Corsa, dass auch nach Release noch lange Zeit Patches folgen, die Features und Bugs behandeln. Ick freu mir, wenn auch mit ein wenig Skepsis, ob man bis dahin wirklich alles fertig und poliert bekommt.


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Fanatec hat übrigens vor einigen Tagen endlich die neuen Direct Drive Wheelbases der Podium Serie vorgestellt. Diese Lenkräder übertragen sehr direkt (Lenkrad direkt am Elektromotor, ohne Gurt- oder Zahnradsysteme) sehr viel Kraft, was sich halt sehr realistisch anfühlt. Nachteil: Verflucht teuer. Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass ich die kleine Fanatec Wheelbase (DD1) für ca. 800 Euro bekommen würde. Aber die große (DD2) kostet 1500 Euro und die kleine wird gar nicht direkt verkauft, sondern nur versteigert. Bin da ein wenig enttäuscht, gleichzeitig bin ich aber umso froher, dass ich mir vor einer Weile die Clubsport 2.5 Wheelbase von Fanatec gekauft habe. Nicht ganz so teuer und kein Direct Drive, aber dennoch insgesamt sehr hochwertig.


Habe mal wieder ein wenig bei Fanatec geschmöckert und bissel geträumt  und was sehe ich da, das kleinere DD1 gibt es ab 16.08 auch zu kaufen, für ganz Humane 1199,94€, also fast ein Schnäppchen . KLICK. Wer dann noch gar nichts von Fanatrc hat muss das andere dann auch noch zukaufen, also Pedale Wheel usw. Da ist man dann schnell bei 2000€


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe mal wieder ein wenig bei Fanatec geschmöckert und bissel geträumt  und was sehe ich da, das kleinere DD1 gibt es ab 16.08 auch zu kaufen, für ganz Humane 1199,94€, also fast ein Schnäppchen . KLICK. Wer dann noch gar nichts von Fanatrc hat muss das andere dann auch noch zukaufen, also Pedale Wheel usw. Da ist man dann schnell bei 2000€



Yep, Fanatec ist teuer. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass die DD1 Wheelbase vor kurzem noch bei 999 EUR stand.  Aber im Vergleich zu z. B. Lenkrädern von Leo Bodnar in Kombination mit Heusinkveld Pedalen und Rig sind die Fanatec Direct Drive Wheelbases dann doch noch irgendwie so eine Art Schnäppchen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2019)

Ich bin eigentlich niemand, der sich leicht hypen lässt. Gibt vieles, auf das ich warte, aber wo ich doch vorsichtig abwarte, ob es denn wirklich meine Erwartungen erfüllen wird. Die Valve Index ist z. B. so ein Fall. Wird sicher ein tolles VR Headset, aber wird es wirklich den hohen Preis ggü. z. B. der Oculus Rift S rechtfertigen können? Ich hab da so meine Zweifel. Auch Assetto Corsa Competizione ist so ein Fall. Die Erwartungen waren vorsichtig groß, aber doch mit einigen Zweifeln gemischt, was z. B. die Verwendung der Unreal Engine betrifft. Leider haben sich einige meiner Befürchtungen bewahrheitet: Ich halte die Unreal Engine nicht für die richtige Wahl für eine Rennsimulation.

Aber wenn die Reiza Studios eine neue Rennsimulation ankündigen, hab ich wirklich absolut NULL Anlass in irgend einer Form weniger, als die beste Simulation zu erwarten. Vor wenigen Tagen wurde Automobilista 2 mit diesem Trailer angekündigt, außerdem verlinke ich mal noch ein paar Screenshots dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hv_s-VcSqRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es abzukürzen (ich habe gerade ziemlich viel Blabla geschrieben und wieder gelöscht, da ich den Post übersichtlich halten will): Automobilista 2 wird eine Simulation eines haupts. brasilianischen Entwicklerns und wird auf der Madness Engine von Project CARS 2 basieren, aber die ganze Physik und der Qualitätslevel soll auf dem hohen Niveau von Automobilista 1 (aus meiner Sicht in vielen Punkten immer noch die beste Simulation neben rFactor 2) bleiben, was das Spiel deutlich von Project CARS 2 abheben sollte bei ähnlich guter Grafik und Performance.

Contentmäßig wird wohl sehr viel (alles?) aus Automobilista 1 übernommen. Ein "paar" Beispiele: 

- alte und moderne brasilianische Stockcars, 
- Super V8 (nicht lizensierte V8 Supercars),
- Boxer Cup (nicht lizensierter Porsche 911 GT3 Cup),
- versch. alte und moderne Tourenwagen, 
- Renntrucks, 
- Stadium Supertrucks,
- versch. Caterham Rennklassen,
- versch. Prototypenklasse,
- Formel 3 Autos,
- Formel 1 Autos aus den 60ern, 
- Formel 1 Autos aus den 70ern, 
- Formel 1 Autos aus den 80ern, 
- Formel 1 Autos aus den 90ern, 
- Formel 1 Autos aus den frühen 2000ern, 
- Formel 1 Autos aus den späten 2000ern, 
- aktuelle Formel 1 Autos, 
- sehr viele südamerikanische (haupts. brasilianische) Strecken,
- Imola (versch. historische Varianten und die aktuelle Strecke)
- Hockenheimring (versch. historische Varianten und die aktuelle Strecke)
- Red Bull Ring (historisch und aktuell)
- Adelaide (historisch und aktuell)
- Virginia International Raceway
- Brands Hatch
- Cadwell Park
- Oulton Park

Das ist wirklich nur ein Teil des sehr großen Contentpaketes, das Automobilista enthält. Ich denke auch, dass einige der bisher nicht lizensierten Klassen evtl. nachlizensiert werden könnten. Neue Lizenzverträge mit BMW und McLaren z. B. wurden vom Entwickler schon genannt.

Was wollte ich noch sagen? Ach ja: Ich wollte es kurz halten. Warum bin ich so gehypt? Weil Automobilista 1 für mich das beste Simracing Komplettpaket darstellt, lediglich die Mainstreamklassen a la GT3, GT4, GTE, TCR, LMP & Co. fehlen. Trotz der enormen Menge an Fahrzeugen und Strecken in Automobilista 1 gibt es keinen Fall wo ich sagen würde: "Ist zwar gut gemeint, fährt sich aber nicht so geil". Die Typen haben es wirklich drauf, das absolut maximal Mögliche aus einer fremden Engine herauszuholen und ich erwarte nicht weniger von den Reiza Studios, wenn es um die Madness Engine von Slightly Mad Studios geht. Physik und Force Feedback fühlen sich nahezu perfekt an und sind auch perfekt für's Rennen fahren optimiert.

Voraussichtl. im Dezember 2019 soll das Ding schon rauskommen, ich und mein Lenkrad können es kaum abwarten!

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Interview mit einem der Entwickler: https://www.racedepartment.com/threads/automobilista-2-the-big-interview-part-1.168990/


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2019)

Öhm ja, also Automobilista mit der Grafikpower von PC2. Ja ist denn heute schon Weihnachten.



Gerade gesehen. Wer es noch nicht hat und in die Sim Racing Szene für kleines Geld mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Assetto Corsa bei Instand Gaming gerade für 8,89€ zu schnappen.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juni 2019)

Nachdem das echte 24h Rennen von Le Mans heute zu ende ging (Toyota hat gewonnen ... weil es mal wieder keine nennenswerte Konkurrenz gab. Ab nächstes Jahr kommt endlich die neue Hypercar-Klasse mit neuen Herstellern) hat Studio 397 eine virtuelle, im Jahr 2018 gescannte Version von Le Mans als DLC für rFactor 2 veröffentlicht. Mit 11 Euro ist diese Version allerdings nicht ganz billig und eines der Probleme von rFactor 2 bleibt damit bestehen: Der Basiscontent ist ein wenig schwach, man braucht schon einige, meist nicht ganz billige DLCs, um den wirklich guten Kram zu kriegen. 

Anstatt des schönen, aber nicht allzu spektakulären Trailers verlinke ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal ein toll gemachtes Vergleichsvideo, das Original und Simulation miteinander vergleicht (Spoiler: Die Strecke ist sehr nah am Original): 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjRSH01Ef3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und hier verlinke ich trotzdem nochmal den Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NIqOEXH17g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2019)

Auf dem Handy muss man, vor allem zu Beginn, drei Mal hinschauen.


----------



## Batze (11. Oktober 2019)

Ja, der Thread lebt noch. 

Für alle die sich eventuell Grid 2019 zulegen wollen habe ich hier mal 2 kleine Videos von mir die die Kaufentscheidung eventuell beeinflussen könnten.

Nr.1 Die Fahrer Ansichten





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3D3Xdp1jZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nr.2 Die Performance





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYnlAsYZBY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Viel Spass beim Schauen und für Fragen zum Spiel bin ich natürlich auch noch da. Eventuell falls gewünscht kommt auch noch ein kleines Statement/Test zum Game. Der Test von PCG steht ja auch noch aus, mal sehen was die so sagen.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Oktober 2019)

das ist doch 2x das selbe Video


----------



## Batze (11. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ist doch 2x das selbe Video



Hatte da einen Fehler, ist jetzt berichtigt. Das 2. Video war falsch eingebunden, SORRY.
Man warst du schnell.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Oktober 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione hat heute das 1.1 Update bekommen, das neben technischen Verbesserungen und Features, wie z. B. echten Triple Screen Support, vor allem kostenlosen neuen Content in Form von sechs neuen Fahrzeugen, einer neuen Strecke und nem Update für die alten Strecken bekommt: Die komplette 2019er Blancpain Saison und den McLaren 720S GT3 für die McLaren Shadow Competition. Nen Trailer von Kunos gibt es aus irgend einem Grund noch nicht, daher verlinke ich mal das Preview von Chris Haye, der immer sehr gute Infovideos zum Thema Simracing macht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPE8IsDDj1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nen extrem umfangreichen Changelog gibt es natürlich auch:

Changelog v1.1.0

GENERAL:
- Added Audi R8 LMS Evo.
- Added Lamborghini Huracán GT3 Evo.
- Added Honda NSX GT3 Evo.
- Added Aston Martin AMR V8 Vantage GT3.
- Added Porsche 911 GT3 R (991.2).
- Added McLaren 720S GT3 bonus content as part of the McLaren Shadow Project.
NOTE: the car has its BoP set based on the 2019 season tests and is playable with the rest of the content.
- Added Zandvoort Circuit.
- Added 2019 Blancpain GT Championship entries.
- First implementation of triple screen rendering.
NOTE: supports application with Surround mode on and off. Triple rendering properties can be adjusted in the View Settings ingame.
- Reduced FMod CPU occupation over time (mainly with external cameras and chasecam).
- Performance optimizations in cloudy, rainy and night conditions.
- Barcelona 2019 surface grip (slightly slower).
- Silverstone 2019 surface grip adjustments (around 2 seconds slower).
- Paul Ricard 2019 surface grip (around 1 second faster).
- Spa 2019 surface grip (small difference).
- Brake pressure added to shared memory.
- Fixed car model name in shared memory
- FuelEstimatedLaps added in shared memory.
- TrackStatus added to shared memory.
NOTE: shared memory/API documentation is updated, please see the relevant topic on the support forum.

GAMEPLAY:
- Added 2019 Championship season.
- Added possibility to play with more AI opponents on tracks with large pitlanes (notably Spa).
NOTE: grid sizes still depend on the available pit slots for each track and the Cup type selected.
E.g.: Sprint Cup fields are still limited in size to their real-life counterpart.
- Fixed a bug when only the first session of a weekend had correct track wetness.
- Championship weekends now include 2 practice sessions.
- Fixed 3H race driver stint strategy bug.
- Fixed strategy bug for mandatory pit with irregular driver crew.
- Fixed automatic driver cycle in endurance races.
- Various fixes for replay tyre radius/wheel speed (smoke particles and disc glow were not visible in certain situations).
- Fixed valid mandatory pitstop if tyreset is not changed.
- Forced auto save replay after an MP race when the car is stopped.
- Fixed pit strategy selector update issues in the car setup page.
- Driver skills updated based on 2019 results and added skills for new drivers.
- Fixed old replay HUD shortcut overriding the new FFWD and slow motion system.
- Potential fix for SP replay autosave on quit game.
- Fixed autosave replay during the limbo page.
- Autosave replay shows a message before the saving itself.
- Potential fix for Custom Race limbo page crash.
- Pitstops are now enabled in Free Practice and Qualifying sessions.

UI/HUD:
- UI car selection no longer jumps around when selecting different game modes.
NOTE: if there's an unavailable entry when changing game modes, a new selection is made to match the previous selection as close as possible.
- Default single player selections and settings revised.
- All-new track selection screen.
- Added pit animation toggle in General settings.
- Interactive showroom in car selection screen: zoom, pan, rotate, remember last position.
- Initial implementation of gamepad/keyboard control of showroom camera:
default controls for gamepad: right thumbstick view control, triggers zoom
default controls for keyboard: comma/period/a/z, left/right/up/down
hide UI: scroll button.
- Warning popup when selecting more than 29 opponents.
NOTE: playing with a high number of AI cars requires significant computing power and is not recommended/supported on low and mid-range configurations.
- Default showroom angle changed to spotter guide view in the car selection screen.
- Increased PP gamma for car preview images to match showroom brightness.
- Fixed Special Event season and car selection overwriting single-player page selection history.
- Added FPS cap to the menu screens to limit GPU load.
- Added option in Video Settings to enable/disable the UI FPS cap.
- Messages for manual and automatic replay saving.
- Added option to disable the flashing pit markers when pit animations are enabled for added immersion.
- FFB frequency option exposed in the Controls settings.
- Triple screen mode added to Video Options.
- Triple screen parameters added to View Settings.
- Added gaining/losing time split messages.
- Standings and realtime widgets (HUD, broadcast, pit page) now have a "mandatory pitstop(s) left" indicator for each car.
- Timetable laps are now accessible for the current and previous sessions, both in SP and MP.
- Distance, Height and Pitch parameters can now be set at 0.5 intervals in View Settings.
- Adjustable HUD boundaries exposed in HUD Options.
GENERAL NOTE: due to the significant restructuring of the user interface, it is recommended to delete your docs/ACC/Config/menuSettings.json file after installing the latest update.

GRAPHICS:
- All-new pitstop animation.
- Disabled advanced sharpen filter in TV/F7/Heli cameras.
- Sharpness set to 0 and sharpen filter disabled if antialiasing type is set to FXAA.
- Revised wiper animation system - particularly to fix the abrupt jump when the player stopped the wiper while any vibration or g-force movement was active.
- Added Car LOD setting to Video options.
NOTE: higher value - delayed LOD switch, lower value - more aggressive LOD switch. 70% equals the old default.
- Fixed nameplate bloom at night.
- Brake pressure/temperature added to car displays.

PHYSICS:
- Brand new aerodynamic slipstream simulation. Vortices created by leading car affect airflow that influences both leading and following car in drag and downforce. Leading car will experience slightly lower drag and downforce, and the following car will experience less dynamic pressure that results in lower drag and lower downforce. Results are affected by conformity of diffuser and rear wing angle.
- Circuits have now different surface grip and tyre degradation for different seasons (2018 - 2019)
- Improvements on OOW (out of world) scenarios and AI collision box activation upon impact and tyre deflation.
NOTE: potential performance gain with high number of AI cars.
- Bentley 2019 homologation.
- Ferrari 2019 improvements. More wheel rates available for front and rear.
NOTE: you'll need to add 4-5 clicks at the front wheel rates of your old setups to have the same results
- Improvements in BoP and balance of Nissan GTR 2018, BMW M6.
- Fixed Audi R8 Monza and Paul Ricard wet presets lacking wet tyres.
- Tyre graining and blistering fine tuning.
- Brake temperature influence on tyres fine tuning.
- Improvements in FFB forces calculation.
- Sand traps FFB enhancement.
- Kerbs FFB enhancement.
- Fixes in setup strategy page.
- Fixes in setup automatic functionality in issues occurring from very stiff dampers and bumpstop gaps.
- Improved collisions to the ground.
- Fixed automatic gearbox not shifting in 1st with pit limiter.
- Fixed Mercedes-AMG occasionally starting session with broken suspension.

AUDIO:
- Added performance sector audio message compared to the personal best in qualifying sessions.
- Enabled audio messages about time gain/loss.
- Positional hit audio for track objects.
- Hit sound for destructible objects.
- Hit sound for small objects.
- Updated all tracks with hit sounds for track objects.
- Added starting comms to audio options.
- Fixed backfire audio.
- Added another car spotter filter (should be more quiet during continuous two-wide).

MULTIPLAYER/RATINGS:
- Adjusted the TR Rating to scale to 33 track medals.
- Added pitstop rules for non-public MP servers: mandatory pitstop count, pit window, max stint times, minimum driving time for swap situations.
- Fixed issue in Racecraft Rating on MP servers.
- Added (general) options to turn off Ratings and/or Statistic tracking in Singleplayer.
- Fix for remote cars collision object left on the track and causing crashes in MP.
- Potential fix for car sparks in replay and bottoming audio effect.
- Updated car selection in MP, now allows all entries of all seasons ("Free-for-all" mode).
- Added 2019 cars & tracks to backend, rating and statistics.
- Added 2019 tracks to server definitions. Using "nurburgring" as track will run in the BoP and track settings for 2018, "nurburgring_2019" will use the 2019 BoP and track data context.
- Drive button is now disabled until the last 30 seconds before session start, and a countdown progress bar is displayed.
- Driver Statistics can now be viewed in "Combined", "Singleplayer", "Multiplayer" modes.
- Increased stability to driver swap situations.


Quelle: https://steamcommunity.com/games/805550/announcements/detail/1573371450626181188


----------



## Batze (23. Oktober 2019)

Gerade von der Arbeit gekommen und sehe es. Fein, dann setzen wir uns doch erstmal in den 911er rein und düsen ein paar Runden.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt Neues zu Automobilista 2 zu Themen wie: 

- dem neuen Force Feedback und wie es berechnet wird
- Formula V12 (basierend auf der 1995er Formel 1 Saison), zu sehen im Video unten
- neue Shader für die Rennstrecken, ebenfalls zu sehen im Video unten
- die 1999er Chevy Omega Saison (basierend auf dem Opel Omega A, aber natürlich weit besser motorisiert und mit viel Renntechnik ausgestattet) für die brasilianische Stock Car Meisterschaft (die alten Opalas und die aktuelle Saison mit dem bereits bekannten Chevrolet Cruze wird es natürlich auch wieder geben), ab 2020 kommt dann Toyota als neuer Hersteller dazu, nachdem Peugeot vor ein paar Jahren ausgestiegen ist. Die ganze Rennserie ist dabei als eine Mischung aus DTM und australischen V8 Supercars zu betrachten. Aus meiner Sicht eine tolle Rennserie, die international leider kaum Beachtung findet.

Der Release ist weiterhin für März geplant, Reiza Backer sollen aber schon ab Februar Zugriff auf eine Prerelease-Version bekommen.

Und, wie Reiza Chef Renato Simioni es so schön formuliert: Version 1.0 wird im März nicht das Ende der Entwicklung von Automobilista 2 darstellen, sondern der Ende vom Anfang. Das Spiel soll auch nach Release noch VIEL Liebe von den Entwicklern bekommen, und aus den Erfahrungen mit Automobilista 1, das erst vor wenigen Monaten noch zwei neue Strecken bekommen hat (Donington Park und Snetterton) kann ich bestätigen, dass die sich im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Entwickler wirklich gut und langfristig um ihre Produkte kümmern und nicht nur Bugs fixen, sondern auch viel neuen Content und Features bringen ... teilweise kostenlos, teilweise als Bezahl-DLC.

Und hier ist das Video mit der Formula V12 auf der Strecke Kansai (nicht lizensierte Version von Suzuka, die Lizenz ist wohl scheinbar sehr teuer/schwer zu bekommen):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzD6gNGN-vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hier ist der Link zum aktuellen Update: https://forum.reizastudios.com/threads/reiza-november-2019-development-update.7370/




Batze schrieb:


> Gerade von der Arbeit gekommen und sehe es. Fein, dann setzen wir uns doch erstmal in den 911er rein und düsen ein paar Runden.




Auch wenn's ein wenig verspätet kommt: ACC hat bei mir jetzt endlich einen Status erreicht, wo es bei mir in praktisch jeder noch so extremen Situation so gut läuft, dass ich keine spielerischen Einschränkungen mehr habe. VR + Nacht + Regen + 25 Autos (alles gleichzeitig) ... läuft! Hätte Kunos damals mit dem Release einfach noch ein halbes Jahr gewartet und Version 1.0 wäre gleich im aktuellen Zustand erschienen, dann hätte man wohl das ganze Drama vermieden werden können. Und ACC ist inzwischen auch ne echt gut Simulation geworden. Einziger Punkt, der mich noch stört: Die miese Kantenglättung der Unreal Engine, aber da kann Kunos leider nichts machen, da die die Engine nur lizensiert haben.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei Steam gibt es die DLC`s zu Assetto Corsa momentan zu echten Schleuderpreisen. Wer also noch DLC Lücken hat, sollte sie jetzt schließen


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2020)

Auch wenn ich gerade selbst nicht so richtig in Zockstimmung bin, möchte ich hier nochmal daran erinnern: Heute erscheint die brasilianische Rennsimulation *Automobilista 2*. 

Anders als geplant aufgrund der ganzen Coronakrise aktuell leider noch nicht als Version 1.0, sondern als Early Access, dafür aber mit nem fetten 40% Rabatt gegenüber der Releaseversion in einigen Wochen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit der Beta kann ich sagen: Auch wenn der Einstieg holprig war ist es erstaunlich, wie schnell die Simulation Fortschritte in den letzten Wochen gemacht hat. Nichts ist bisher komplett fertig oder perfekt, aber mit jeder Woche gab es bisher in allen Punkten deutlich spürbare Verbesserungen. Das Force Feedback ist knackig, präzise, evtl. für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu viel Self Aligning Torque (Zentrierung der Lenkung beim Geradeausfahren), aber da wird immer noch fleißig optimiert. Die KI ist noch nicht 100%ig ausbalanciert und es fehlen noch ein paar Spielmodi (Championship und Time Trial), aber ansonsten ist die derzeitige Beta schon ziemlich komplett.

Fahrzeugklassen und Strecken sind Reiza-typisch extrem abwechslungsreich. Es gibt Caterhams in vier verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen von ca. 120 PS und H-Schaltung bis 310 PS mit sequentieller Schaltung, vier verschiedene Prototypenklassen, unzählige Formel 1/Grand Prix Klassen aus (fast) allen Jahrgängen mit unterschiedlichsten Motorisierungen von 8-, 10-, und 12-Zylindern bis hin zu historischen und aktuellen V6 Turbos (Mitte 60er, späte 60er, Mitte 80er, späte 80er, frühe 90er, Mitte 90er, frühe 2000er, 2010er, 2019er, weitere Jahrgänge werden noch folgen, teilweise als DLC, teilweise kostenlos).

Dann gibt es verschiedene Vintage-Tourenwagen (VW Käfer, VW Passat, VW Gol, Puma GTE/GTB, Chevrolet Chevette), moderne Silhouette-Fahrzeuge (brasilianische Stock Cars, Super V8, Sprint Cars), Trucks (yep, große fette Renntrucks mit über 1000 PS und fast 4000 Nm), zwei verschiedene Ultima GTRs, verschiedene Karts, Superkarts, Formel 3 in zwei verschiedenen Jahrgängen, Formula Vee (kleine Formelwagen mit Käfer-Technik). Angekündigt sind noch GT3, GT4 und 90er DTM-Fahrzeuge (soweit ich weiß kostenlos für alle Vollversionskäufer) und einige Strecken-DLCs. Insgesamt soll die Sim mindestens zwei Jahre lang mit neuen Features und Content (teilweise kostenlos, teilweise DLCs) nachgefüttert werden.

Ebenfalls geplant ist ein Rating-System für den Multiplayermodus (vermutlich vergleichbar mit dem aus Assetto Corsa Comptizione oder RaceRoom Racing Experience). Hardwareunterstützung (egal ob verschiedenste Lenkräder, Triplescreen oder VR) sind absolut ausgereift, auch wenn beim Force Feedback immer noch ein wenig herumoptimiert wird. Aber wie gesagt: Die Sim ist noch nicht fertig (KI muss auf jeden Fall noch weiter optimiert werden, auch sind einige Streckengrafiken und Animationen noch nicht implementiert bzw. es gibt Platzhalter) und heute kommt erstmal eine Early Access Version, die auch noch nicht fertig sein wird, aber die Entwickler kommen so schnell voran, dass man sich fragt, ob die überhaupt genügend Schlaf kriegen. Aber das sind alles motivierte Leute, die nicht von einem Publisher unter Druck gesetzt werden.

Auf jeden Fall hat sich die Befürchtung mancher, dass Automobilista 2 nur eine große Project CARS 2 Mod werden könnte, absolut nicht bewahrheitet. Bis auf die Grafikengine fühlt sich AMS 2 sehr eigenständig an und so ziemlich alles, was mir an Project CARS 2 nicht gefallen hat, funktioniert hier jetzt schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Batze (31. März 2020)

Hm, auf Steam ist noch nichts was man kaufen könnte. Mal sehen wann sie es freischalten.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Hm, auf Steam ist noch nichts was man kaufen könnte. Mal sehen wann sie es freischalten.



Verspätet sich um ein bis zwei Stunden, da der Upload bei denen noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Eigentlicher Release wäre hier um 19 Uhr gewesen, wird dann wohl 20 bis 21 Uhr werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. April 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hat sich die Befürchtung mancher, dass Automobilista 2 nur eine große Project CARS 2 Mod werden könnte, absolut nicht bewahrheitet.



Tja, genau das kritisieren aber jetzt manche. Andere eher dass ihre Steuerungsperipherie nicht erkannt wird. Aber wenn ich dann höre dass es kein Audi, Ferrari, Porsche und BMW gibt, dann reicht mir das zumindest schon mal um noch zu warten. So sehr mich die Truck Rennen auch reizen würden.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. April 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tja, genau das kritisieren aber jetzt manche. Andere eher dass ihre Steuerungsperipherie nicht erkannt wird. Aber wenn ich dann höre dass es kein Audi, Ferrari, Porsche und BMW gibt, dann reicht mir das zumindest schon mal um noch zu warten. So sehr mich die Truck Rennen auch reizen würden.



Die Lizenzen? Ich glaube, Automobilista 2 ist eine Sim, die man aus einer etwas anderen Richtung betrachten sollte. Das Spiel ist sicherlich kein Ersatz/Alternative zu Assetto Corsa Competizione oder andere Sims in Sachen Mainstreamcontent. Gerade Assetto Cors aCompetizione ist in Sachen Detailreichtum in der GT3-Klasse aktuell wohl auch nicht zu schlagen, die konzentrieren sich dafür aber auch nur auf eine einzige Rennklasse. Um mal einen Fressbuden-Vergleich anzustellen: Zwischen McDonalds und Dönerbude ist AMS 2 der Imbiss, der vor allem exotische südamerikanische Spezialitäten anbietet, die zwar wenige Leute kennen, aber trotzdem unglaublich lecker sind. Kein Ersatz für die anderen, aber eine tolle Ergänzung.

Allerdings sind noch ein paar größere Lizenzen im Anmarsch. Im Sommer erscheinen (soweit ich weiß kostenlos für alle Besitzer des Spiels) Ein 90er DTM-Paket und ein GT3/GT4 Paket. Wenn man sich jetzt einige Screenshots und Videos anschaut, kann man davon ausgehen, dass darin zumindest McLaren, Mercedes, BMW und Aston Martin vertreten sein könnten. Zumindest nen Mercedes gibt es mit dem Actros Renntruck ja auch schon. Porsche könnte ich mir evtl. noch vorstellen, aber bestätigt ist dafür bisher rein gar nichts. Lamborghini und Ferrari halte ich allerdings für schwierig. Beide sind wohl sehr schwierig/teuer als Lizenzen zu bekommen. Kunos hatte in Assetto Corsa wohl Glück, dass die schon vorher Beziehungen hatten und in ACC halt die Gesamtlizenz für die Blancpain-Serie über die SRO bekommen haben, iRacing und Project CARS 1 & 2 hatten ein deutlich höheres Budget (Kunos inzwischen wohl auch). RaceRoom und rFactor 2 haben, trotz umfangreicher GT3-Pakete, leider auch keine Ferrari- und Lamborghinilizenzen und Reiza Studios (AMS 2 Entwickler) sind da nochmal ne ganze Ecke kleiner, als die beiden.

Die wahre Stärke von Autobilista 2 ist aber meiner Meinung nach das Fahrgefühl und die Ergänzung mit Strecken und Fahrzeugklassen, die es in vielen anderen Sims halt nicht gibt.


----------



## Batze (1. April 2020)

Ist jetzt zumindest gelistet, für 26,99€


----------



## Neawoulf (1. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zumindest gelistet, für 26,99€



Yep, den Preis finde ich absolut fair für ne Early Access Version. Etwas ungeschickt finde ich allerdings, dass man schon jetzt in der Early Access Phase den Season Pass auflistet. 90 Euro sind da echt schon ein Brett, das viele erstmal abschrecken dürfte. Als Backer muss mich das zum Glück nicht kümmern, da ich ohnehin schon das ganze Paket habe, aber wenn ich den Kram noch nicht hätte, würde ich wohl auch erstmal heftig schlucken. 

Aber auf der anderen Seite: Das Ganze gilt für 2 Jahre und Reiza sind echt gut darin in relativ kurzer Zeit viel hochwertigen Content zu produzieren. Und für rFactor 2 oder RaceRoom hab ich schon deutlich mehr für DLCs ausgegeben. Es kann eben nicht jeder Kunos Preise anbieten. Wie Kunos es schafft seinen Content so günstig anzubieten ist mir ohnehin ein Rätsel (trotzdem gibt es auch da Leute, die sich über 14 Euro für vier lasergescannte Strecken in ACC beschweren).


----------



## Batze (1. April 2020)

Ja, bei den 90€ musste ich auch erstmal schlucken.
Kunos macht es da wohl eher mit der Masse und mit AC haben sie sich ja einen guten Namen gemacht, der in ACC Anfangs leider viel gelitten hat. ACC jetzt ist allerdings Top, ich würde sogar sagen jetzt mit ganz oben zur Referenz zählend, wenn man rein auf GT steht.
Automobilista ist hier in Europa nicht so bekannt.


----------



## Batze (20. April 2020)

Für GRID 2019 gibt es im Moment diverse Angebote.

Bei Steam, Angebot bis 25.April
Normal Edition 15,99€
Ultimate Edition 21,99€

Wer nichts gegen Keyseller hat,

bei Instand Gaming
Normal Edition 11,35€
Ultimate Edition 13,62€

bei MMOGA
Normal Edition 8,49€
Ultimate Edition 13,49€

Unbedingt, wenn schon die Ultimate Version kaufen, lohnt sich da jetzt schon Saison 3 raus ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2020)

Gerade ist ein Ankündigungstrailer für Project CARS 3 erschienen. Kommen soll das Ding anscheinend schon irgendwann im Sommer 2020 für PC, PS4 und Xbox One. Ehrlich gesagt ... ich bin nicht super beeindruckt. Die Fahrzeugbewegungen, gerade die der Straßenfahrzeuge am Anfang sehen jetzt nicht unbedingt super realistisch aus. Aber evtl. hat man für den Trailer ja eigene Animationen erstellt und nicht die Physikengine genutzt? Wie auch immer: Hier ist der Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkiZijDDG_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Mit dem optischen Tuning scheint das Ganze wieder mehr in die Richtung von Need for Speed Shift zu gehen. Finde ich nicht grundsätzlich falsch, aber evtl. hätte man dem Spiel dann einen anderen Namen geben sollen. Project CARS Nitro oder sowas. Immerhin hat die Reihe (mit mal mehr, mal weniger erfolgreichen Versuchen) als Hardcore Rennsimulation angefangen. Aber gut, es ist nur ein Trailer. Warten wir's ab, was noch kommt, wie erstes Gameplay aussieht usw. Aber evtl. zielt man ja auch auf die Zielgruppe der Forza Motorsport/Gran Turismo Fans? Ehrlich gesagt: Warum nicht? Wenn die Qualität am Schluss stimmt.


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2020)

Ich war/bin von PCars noch nie Überzeugt gewesen.
Das war immer so ein Mischmasch. Nichts halbes und nichts gares. So ein Zwischending, gehypt von Werbung und Marketing von auch Redis die nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Racing E-Sport haben.
Irgendwie konnte sich PCars sich nie wirklich in eine Richtung Positionieren.
Das Spiel war/ist ja nicht schlecht, aber wohin wollte es?
Viel versprochen und so gut wie nichts gehalten.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2020)

Project CARS 1 & 2 waren für mich immer so eine Hit & Miss Geschichte. Manche Fahrzeuge und Strecken waren richtig gut, andere Kombinationen haben sich nach übelst lieblosem Müll angefühlt. Wenn alle Fahrzeuge auf dem Qualitätslevel von z. B. dem Caterham SP300R wären (mein Lieblingsauto in Project CARS 2) wäre das ne richtig tolle Rennsimulation, aber leider ging die Qualitätsschere teilweise weit auseinander.

Was Teil 3 angeht bin ich jedenfalls skeptisch, mehr noch als vor ein paar Jahren bei Teil 2. Der Trailer gefällt mir einfach nicht, ich fühle mich hier nicht wirklich als Zielgruppe angesprochen. Trotzdem behalte ich's im Auge und kaufen werde es ich mir sicher, evtl. aber nicht gleich zum Release/Vollpreis.


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2020)

So sehe ich das auch.
Du konntest Autos und Strecken fahren, da hast du gemeint, uiui, richtig toll und Racing und gut, und dann hast du ein anderes Auto gefahren auf der gleichen Strecke oder Umgekehrt und es war wie ein Wunschkonzert, oder das gleiche bei total anderem Auto.
Die haben alles in allen nichts hinbekommen.
Kein Wunder warum es in der (SIM) Racing Szene so gut wie Null Wertung hat, also anders wie von sagen wir mal möchte gerne Redis gerne dargestellt. Werbung/Marketing, oder sogar gekaufte Tests? Wer weiß?
Für mich selbst hat PCars null Wertung. Da ist mir zu viel Verlogenheit dabei, und so etwas mag ich gar nicht. Und das werde ich auch immer angehen.
Rein Persönlich ist PCars für mich ein riesiger Blender. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ein gutes Racing Game, ja, außer Frage, aber nicht das wofür sie sich selbst halten und präsentiert haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2020)

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist: Im Trailer sieht man die Strecke Interlagos. Es ist natürlich weit hergeholt, aber da Slightly Mad Studios vor einer Weile ihre Engine Reiza Studios für Automobilista 2 zur Verfügung gestellt hat und Reiza da ne echt gute Fahrphysik rausgekitzelt hat ... evtl. ist ja doch das eine oder andere Fünkchen Know-How von Reiza zurück zu SMS geflossen? Immerhin würde die Strecke Interlagos dafür sprechen, da die von Anfang an in Automobilista 2 enthalten war. Ist aber natürlich nur Spekulatius, vielleicht nutzt Project CARS 3 auch eine eigene Version der Strecke.

Aber WENN tatsächlich Reizas Physikverbesserungen in Project CARS 3 einfließen würden und gleichzeitig das Spiel ein wenig zugänglicher für Neueinsteiger wäre was den Content und Spielmodi angeht, dann könnte das evtl. möglicherweise vielleicht gar nicht schlecht werden. Aber wie gesagt: Ist nur Spekulatius und ich bin skeptisch, gerade durch die merkwürdigen Driftanimationen im Trailer. Die Trailer von Project CARS 1 und 2 waren eigentlich immer recht geil, die neueren von Fast & Furious und eben hier Project CARS 3 nicht so wirklich.

Ich warte ab, was das wird. Wenn es gut wird, dann freue ich mich, wenn es ein Reinfall ist, dann wäre ich aber nicht überrascht.


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2020)

Für mich selbst schreckt der Trailer nur ab, weil, außer NfS Porsche mochte ich die ganze NfS Serie noch nie wirklich. Und genauso sieht es aus. Ne danke.
Man könnte vermuten zu meinen, im Sim Sektor haben sie es nicht geschafft, also versuchen sie es jetzt woanders. Also so hat es den Anschein danach.
Und das woanders könnte eventuell die Kids hervorlocken, aber mich ganz bestimmt nicht.
Also ich glaube nicht das da etwas kommt was mich interessieren würde.
Ich spiele gerne auch mal etwas auf Arcade, aber PCars war mir eben immer nichts von allem.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

*Projekt Cars 3*, meine ersten selbst gemachten Eindrücke.

So, bei meinem Kumpel der eine EA Version hat durfte ich mal ein wenig reinschnuppern. Also wirklich spielen und nicht nur Eindrücke sammeln aus diversen Streams.

Das Spiel fängt ganz nett an. Was für ein Wunder. 
So, und nun geht es schon los, das Spiel nimmt uns an die Hand, wie ein Babysitter. Und ja, wir haben erstmal keine Chance dem zu entweichen.
Zuerst werden wir gefragt ob wir das Tuto und so weiter durchspielen wollen, machen wir natürlich. Ich hatte erstmal auf Nein gedrückt, ging dann aber zurück weil ich nicht wusste was mir passiert, und Tutos finde ich im allgemeinen richtig gut. Also man kann sich ja mal Überraschen lassen.
Sofort werden wir ins erste Rennen geschmissen. halt, ich glaube erstmal darf ich auswählen wie gut ich bin, also Noob, Halb Noob, Weniger Noob oder Voll Profi Noob. Ich entscheide mich für das mittlere.
Dann geht es auch schon los. Halt warte mal, ich möchte bitte vorher noch ein paar Einstellungen vornehmen, also Grafik, Sound, Eingabe (wegen der Werbung spiele ich mit einem MS-Xbox PAD). Nix da, das Programm läst mich nichts machen.
Okey, also erstmal die Proberunde fahren. Ging ganz gut und ich bin wirklich erstaunt wie leicht es geht mit dem Pad um die Kurven zu düsen, warum sag ich dann noch. 
So, die erste Hürde genommen, etwas BlaBla, was man aber schneller umgehen kann und weiter geht es.
Das erste richtige Menü ploppt auf, also erstmal natürlich Karriere düsen, damit wurde ja auch geworben, also ran an den Speck.
Aber vorher noch ein paar Einstellungen vornehmen, also die Grafik sieht so schrecklich aus, da muss das Programm irgendetwas Auto falsch gemacht haben. Das UI muss auch noch ein wenig angepasst werden. Such Such Such, nichts gefunden, es geht nicht. Hm, das Spiel beendet und nochmal gestartet, kann ja nicht sein das man da nichts einstellen kann. Aber auch der Neustart brachte nichts. Erstmal Fragezeichen?
Also in die Karriere rein, mehr kann man auch nicht machen, oder ich habe da zu Anfang was übersehen.
Erstes Rennen, ich habe Geld auf dem Konto, aber noch kein Auto. Das ich keine Start Auto habe wusste ich nicht, wird auch nirgendwo angezeigt. Okey, habe ja bissel Kohle und gebe gleiche alles für den besten Flitzer aus.
Erstes Rennen also, irgendwas mit Serie E, also fiktiv, macht ja nichts. Los geht es.
Am Start dann, schocking, was ist das für eine Grafik, Hilfeeeee ich will ins Menü, geht nicht. Okey, also weiter dem Schema folgen. Start.
Ich gebe Vollgas, nach 3-5 Sekunden Ploppt ein Fenster auf, fuck was ist denn jetzt los, ich will Auto fahren. Eine Info wie man doch bitte Bremsen soll vor einer Kurve und so weiter, Okey, ist eben Tuto. Ich drücke auf weiter und habe gleich mal 1-2 Plätze verloren. Jetzt aber ran an den Speck. Erstmal an das Fahrgefühl gewöhnen, ist ja bei jeden Racer anders. Hier brauche ich keine 10 Sekunden und Überhole eine Trantüte nach der anderen. Pad Steuerung geht wirklich perfekt.
Rennen zu Ende, ich Sieger auf dem Treppchen. Toll. Aber irgendwas fehlte da.
Und weiter geht es, will endlich ins Menü, Juhu, bin drin, aber nur sporadisch, irgendwie komme ich nicht ins Grafik Menü.
Nach langen hin und her also erstmal weitergefahren in der Karriere.
Nebenbei, mein Kumpel hinter mir lacht sich einen schlapp, weil der das alles ja schon hinter sich hatte. 
Also weiter, ich habe 4 Strecken zur Auswahl, eine ist ausgegraut, geht erst mit mehr Erfolg. kein Problem.
Die erste wirkliche Strecke, alles fertig und los. Erster. Mehr muss ich nicht sagen.
Will ins Menü....Juhu, jetzt endlich geht es.
Grafik Einstellungen Hochschrauben. Ich schaue nach, steht schon alles auf mindest Hoch. Ich denke, das kann es ja wohl nicht sein, eine Einstellung verändert, gespeichert, Game nochmal neu gestartet, und ja, das war es. Vorweg, selbst auf Ultra sieht das Spiel Schei** aus.
Nun ja, weiter geht es in der Karriere. ich fahre hier und da, muss wirklich jedesmal des öfteren genau die gleiche Streck abfahren. Was für ein Witz.
Nebenbei noch versucht ein bissel am Sound zu drehen, also ACC und R3E haben mich da verwöhnt. Hier brauche ich nichts Umstellen oder Einstellen, meine Waschmaschine im Schleudergang hört sich besser an. Grausam.

Ich könnte jetzt noch ein paar Seiten so schreiben, aber ich denke der Kern sollte rüber gekommen sein.

In 2020 ist die Grafik einfach eine Frechheit. Vor allem in der Cockpit perspektive.
Der Sound ist für ein Racer Game ebenfalls eine Frechheit.
Das die Einstellungen erst nach den ersten 2-3 Rennen zugänglich sind, wer hat sich denn so einen Blödsinn ausgedacht.
Das wichtigste aber für einen Racer, das fahren.
Und ja, das geht Super Klasse, die Pad Steuerung ist auch voll Super, das Auto macht was man will. Man kann auch alle Hilfen ausschalten und mit wenig Übung wird man doch noch erster, Toll.
Na, habt ihr erkannt wohin ich hinaus will? Neben den üblichen Sim Titeln wie ACC/R3E mag ich gut gemacht Arcade Racer sehr gerne.
Aber das hier ist einfach nur lächerlich. Ein Straßen Rennspiel mit wirklich Null Ambitionen und Null Anspruch.
Es gibt genau Zwei Sachen die in meinen Augen etwas Gewicht haben.
Das eine ist die wirklich gelungene Pad Steuerung. Das haben sie diesmal wirklich hinbekommen. Also niemand braucht für dieses Spiel ein Lenkrad.
Das andere könnte eventuell die Karriere sein, die aber sehr sehr Grind lastig zu sein scheint.

Nebenbei, es fehlen 2 wirklich wichtige Strecken, Spa und LeMans.
Reifenabnutzung, Boxenstopp, Qualirunde usw. oder ähnlich gibt es nicht.

Meine erste Eigene Wertung nach erstmal so kurzer Spielzeit, 6-6.5 von 10. Und das ist noch sehr sehr freundlich gestimmt und weil ich nur ein paar Runden drehen konnte.
Ganz Persönlich. PC 1 und PC 2 waren noch wirklich gute Racer, aber was sie hier abgeliefert haben, gerade in Jahr 2020 ist in meinen Augen eine Frechheit. Für wie Dumm muss dieses Studio die Gamer eigentlich halten? Ganz ehrlich, ich bin schon gespannt auf das Steam Bombing.

Mein Tipp an alle hier im Forum die auch nur ein wenig Anspruch haben wollen, gebt blos kein Vollpreis für dieses Game aus. Irgendwann mal im Sale. Das ist eine ernste Warnung. Wer bissel Arcade auch mit etwas Anspruch spielen möchte, Forza 4 oder auch Grid 2019 ist gar nicht so schlecht, gerade mit den Legendary Events.


----------



## fud1974 (27. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Start dann, schocking, was ist das für eine Grafik,



Wie kann das sein? PC1 und 2 galten doch noch damals als richtig, richtig schick? Wenn sonst die Qualitäten diskutabel waren, aber Grafik hat man von den Teilen doch immer recht gerne gezeigt?


----------



## Batze (27. August 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein? PC1 und 2 galten doch noch damals als richtig, richtig schick? Wenn sonst die Qualitäten diskutabel waren, aber Grafik hat man von den Teilen doch immer recht gerne gezeigt?



Ja, damals war eben damals. Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß auch nicht was die da geritten hat. Und ja, PC1/2 hatten so ihre Macken, aber Grafisch war es in meinen Augen immer Okey.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn du mir nicht glaubst, schau dir Yt Videos an, da gibt es mittlerweile eine ganze Menge. Und wie ich auch schon sagte, auf PS 4 (Pro)soll der Downgrade ganz extrem sein.


----------



## Batze (31. August 2020)

Was  mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, nach etwas mehr Racing.
Eine übelst cheatende KI inclusive teils schlimmsten Gummiband strukturen. Gerade wenn man im Regen fährt.
Kampagne macht teils Spass, wenn, ja wenn das Geldproblem nicht wäre. Den Grindfaktor finde ich doch zu hoch angesetzt in der Kampagne.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. September 2020)

Eine interessante Neuigkeit, die ich eben gelesen habe: Offenbar arbeitet Stefano Casillo (Ex Lord Kunos, inzwischen Indie-Segelsimulationsentwickler) zumindest zeitweise wieder an Assetto Corsa Competizione mit, um ein paar KI-Probleme zu beseitigen. Fester Mitarbeiter bei Kunos ist er aber wohl nicht, da er inzwischen sein eigenes Entwicklerstudio gegründet hat, aber immer noch guten Kontakt zu seinem Ex-Kollegen pflegt.

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/727900384


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

Supi.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. September 2020)

Da ich mich in den letzten Monaten nicht sooo intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe (man muss halt auch mal was anderes spielen), fehlt mir aktuell ein wenig der Gesamtüberblick, aber ein paar aktuelle Eindrücke gebe ich mal trotzdem:

*rFactor 2* hat zwei neue GT3 Autos bekommen, den 2020er Bentley Continental GT3 und den 2020er Ferrari 488 GT3 Evo. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTgqh8ej8w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der eine oder andere wird an dieser Stelle evtl. (nachvollziehbarerweise) gähnen, da es sicherlich einfallsreicheren Content, als GT3 Autos gibt, aber die Qualität stimmt hier definitiv. Während der Bentley mich nicht allzu sehr vom Hocker haut (das trifft aber auch auf die Bentleys in anderen Sims zu und hat nichts mit der Qualität zutun, sondern mit der Sitzposition) gehört der Ferrari definitiv zum Besten, was es aktuell in Sachen Simracing gibt. Das Fahrgefühl, das 3d-Modell und auch der Sound sind richtig gut gelungen.

Leider hat rF2 einige Unschönheiten und Probleme auf technischer Seite (KI, Multiplayerlags, UI etc.), aber rein vom Fahren her kommt da einfach nichts dran. Und die beiden Ferraris (der GTE Ferrari, der vor einigen Wochen kam und der aktuelle GT3 Evo) haben da nochmal einen draufgesetzt. Fahrfreude pur! Mit 4,99 EUR pro Fahrzeug sind die allerdings auch nicht billig. Den 2020er Bentley gab es immerhin kostenlos für alle, die bereits den 2017er Bentley hatten.



Außerdem sollte bald wieder ein neuer Patch für *Automobilista 2* kommen, neben vielen Feature- und Technikupgrades auch wieder neue Autos und Strecken bringt. Da aktuell ein paar Sachen in der Backer-Beta getestet werden und darüber nicht gepostet werden darf, kann ich leider nicht viel dazu schreiben, aber ich poste einfach mal die Bilder, die Reiza vor kurzem auf Twitter gepostet hat:

https://twitter.com/ReizaStudios/status/1309877133129527296

Eine (halbwegs aktuelle) 2020er Roadmap gibt es auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2020)

Da der neue* Automobilista 2 *Patch V1.0.4.0 mit ein paar Tagen Verspätung endlich aus der Beta raus ist, kann ich ja endlich unzensiert darüber schreiben. Der finale Patch kam ohnehin nur ein paar Stunden vor der Public Version in die Beta. Jedenfalls gibt es neuen Content:

- BMW M1 Procar
- BMW M3 E30 Gruppe A (90er DTM)
- Mercedes Benz 190 Evo (90er DTM)
- Lotus 23 
- Mini Cooper S (1965)
- Mini JCW UK Series
- Buskerud (Kartstrecke, tolle Landschaft!)
- Speedland (Hallenkartstrecke)
- Hockenheim 1988 Kurzversion (Teil des Hockenheim DLCs)

Ich bin ja schon vor ca. ner Woche einige Runden mit dem BMW M1 Procar auf Monaco gefahren und war ziemlich begeistert. Mit den Physikverbesserungen des neuen Patches, der endlich das Untersteuern bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (war wohl ein Problem mit der Differentialsimulation) eliminiert hat, ist die Kiste nochmal ne Ecke besser geworden. Und dieses Geschrei bei 9000 Umdrehungen aus dem Reihen 6-Zylinder ist einfach nur schön. Mit 3,5 Litern Hubraum und über 470 PS leistet das Ding nicht weniger, als die damaligen (Ende 1970er) Formel 1 Autos. Immerhin war die Procar Serie ja auch Teil des Formel 1 Rahmenprogramms damals.

Hier ist nochmal der komplette (und ziemlich umfangreiche) Changelog des neuen Updates:



Spoiler



V1.0.4.0 CHANGELOG

CONTENT
Added 1960s Touring Car Series (featuring Lotus 23 & Mini Cooper S 1965)
Added BMW M1 Procar Series
Added German Group A Series (featuring BMW M3 E30 & Mercedes 190 Evolution
Added Mini JCW UK Series
Added Buskerud Kart Track (2 layouts)
Added Speedland Kart track (4 layouts)
Added Hockenheim 1988 Short layout (part of Hockenheimring DLC)*

GENERAL
Added borderless window mode option (Perfromance Options Screen)
Altered behaviour of helmet/cockpit cameras to prevent locking to world horizon and improve smoothing/damping of camera view
Fixed issue where event date was not correctly set if host changed track via multiplayer lobby
Added 'Start New Championship' flow; Added Select championship type, select vehicle/livery, Pre-allocate opponents Added championship specific AI Skill / Aggression settings to championship overview (can be adjusted mid season as desired
Fixed clamping of range when validating Multiplayer AI difficulty setting on client.
Added support to look backwards when pressing loo left / look right simultaneously
Fixed "dummy" objects unintentionally appearing in reflections at higher settings.
Player now retains control of steering/shifting during pitstops when 'Manual pitstops' setting is enabled.
Fixed issue where sometimes player control was not restored after an AI controlled pitstop.

UI & HUD
Added Help text to advanced setup screen
Fixed missing center suspension setting heading localisations
Added help text for all setings (subject to further review/localisation adjustments)
Changed 'WORLD MOVEMENT' to 'HEAD MOVEMENT' to reflect new functionality
Adjusted showroom climate brightness
Added French & Spanish localization options
'Waiting for host' message now also displayed after race sessions in multiplayer when appropriate.
Changed 'EXIT' button to 'RETURN TO MAIN MENU' on post session leaderboard
Added confirmation step when attempting to exit while waiting for host to return to lobby at the end of multiplayer events.
Fixed incorrect activation states on Broadcast Control overlay toggles.
Fixed menu mouse activations and highlight state throughout on Broadcast Control
Added Start New Championship screen for championship and vehicle/livery selection (additional championships to follow)
Replaced "Reset Championship" button with "Start New Championship"
Entering championship mode now opens new championship page if no valid save is present.

DEDICATED SERVER TOOL
Limit AI Difficulty slider to 70-120%
Max Grid Size and Max Human Opponents now allowed to be equal in http UI
Replaced AllowableTimePenalty with AllowedCutsBeforePenalty and limit to correct range (1-50)

PHYSICS & AI
Replaced open Salisbury-based open differential physics with more effective alternative;
Further reduced differential lock per clutch setting
Fixed CTD with Caterham Academy / Supersport
Fixed F-V12, MP4-12, kart shifter & other unreleased cars missing latest minimal AI strentgh adjustment (being too slow below 100% setting as a result)
M1 Procar: Revised tyre construction; Revised Suspension Geometry; Lowered engine inertia; Increased brake torque; Revised tyre constructio
Adjusted AI lateral movement in initial launch off the line
Reduced differential locking increment per clutch setting (all cars)
Slightly adjusted kart tyre treads & FFB max force
Slightly reduced F-V10 Gen2 AI tyre rolling resistance to better match player´s

AUDIO
Onboard cameras now all use onboard sounds
All cars revised for any persisting inacurate engine sound position (forward-rear, left-right)
Added helictoper & drone sound effect (track dependent, where animation is present as sound effects are tagged to the respective objects)
Puma P052: engine sound offset to side fixed, corrected small click in low-ish rpm loop.
Kart 125 2T: increased internal engine volume slightly, external decreased slightly
Camaro SS: increased external sound volume (both trackside and external on car views); fixed bad on-power low RPM samples overlap and general transition from idling to on-power.
Ultima GTR Race: Adjusted filtering on external audio (trackside).
Super V8: Adjusted SUB-frequencies over RPM range
Puma P052 small adjustment to interior sound.

TRACKS
Reworked treeline and grass blade shader, added few new types of grass blades & reworked existing ones.
Reworked fog/haze shader with different exponent steps depending on angle you look at, so you can see the sunlit air when facing the sun
Adjusted fog levels in heavy cloud/overcast setting for european tracks
Added custom track animated objects (still WIP) to Spielberg, Kyalami and Buskerud
Small art passes to Spielberg, Bathurst, Kansai
Ortona: Fixed pit speed warning on track over 60kph; Added correct trigger for pit exit on layout 4;
optimized track cut mesh
Fixed VIR South hole after pit exit
Silverstone 2020: Extensive performance pass
Outon Park: Marbles test : less boxes (78->24), bigger boxes, 0.5-1.5 range, no brake zones
Snetterton: Fixed some AI pit lane issues (hitting pitwall, driving onto grass at pitlane to main path merge)
Adjusted textures; fixed some object LOD popping; Adjusted 100 layout pitlane/pitexit/trackcut to prevent a DQ in some cases
Curitiba: Minor optimization & art pass; improved pit lane path merge to main path; remapped garage/pitbox locations; calibrated dynamic brake marker spacing
Spielberg Historic:Restored road patch bumps; minor optimization pass; calibrated brake marker spacing
Londrina: Fixed black treelines
Imola 2001: Added period-accurate ad boards
Silverstone 2020 Intl: Improved AI line.
Added VR Spectator cams to Interlagos, Silvestone 2001, Bathurst, Hockenheimring, Imola
Fixed objects popping in Spielberg, Silverstone 1975, Silverstone 2020
Brasilia: Fixed several object LOD popping; Various object & texture adjustments
Brands Hatch: Upgraded road seam & roadline shaders; Improved brake marker texture and spacing; Minor optimization pass
Interlagos: Fixed object LOD popping; Upgraded road seam & roadline shaders;
Imola: Fixed hole at Acque Minerali; closed some open edges between double sawtooth curbs; fixed some grass glitches; calibrated brake marker spacing; upgraded sign placement to latest references;
Upgrade distance marker shader to rz_basic, rework sign placement based on recent reference video; moved start trigger 5m to align with pitwall starting gantry; added garage door collisions; relaxed road noise slightly; minor optimization pass
Ortona; Minor Art pass; Added new AI paths for paddock area; Fixed broken UV4 groove mapping. Upgraded road seam & roadline shaders; ;New HUD track maps. Optimized track cut mesh; Added starting lights; Fixed wrong way/DQ bug from new paddock pit lane; Updated fast lines for layout 1 and 3; Minor optimization pass
Guapore: Fixed various object LOD issues; Minor Optimization & art pass; Fixed some open edges; added animated drones
Adjusted road noise for Guapore and Ibarra

VEHICLES
SuperKart: Updated liveries
Added Stock Car 2020 dangling damaged parts
Added Sprintrace dirt and damage effects + dangling parts
Added Super_V8 dirt and damage effects + dangling parts
Fixed Caterham Academy Driver & car animations



https://forum.reizastudios.com/threads/automobilista-2-v1-0-4-0-update-released.13195/


----------



## Batze (29. Oktober 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione

Jetzt bis 2.Novomber im Sale bei Steam

Das Hauptspiel jetzt für 15,99€, der DLC Intercontinental GT Pack (4 neue Strecken, natürlich Lasergescannt)für 9,74€ und der DLC GT4 Pack ( 11 Neue Autos der GT 4 Serie) für 12,99€
Zum Angebot


----------



## Neawoulf (13. November 2020)

Sieht so aus, als würde bald die Nordschleife für *Automobilista 2* kommen. Sieht schon mal ziemlich gut aus:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4Iamj1Sl5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2020)

Oh yeah, optisch sieht es wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Oh yeah, optisch sieht es wirklich gut aus.



Fährt sich auch gut (das Update ist gestern Abend noch freigeschaltet worden). Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Nordschleife, die sich nicht hinter Assetto Corsa/RaceRoom/iRacing (stammen alle aus dem gleichen 2012er oder 2013er Scan) und rFactor 2 (2018er Scan) verstecken muss. Man merkt immer ein paar kleine Unterschiede, aber insgesamt sind alle sehr gut umgesetzt. Ein paar Leute meinen, die AMS 2 Nordschleife wäre zu schmal und würde sich fahren, wie eine Project CARS 2 Kopie, aber ehrlich gesagt: Das trifft meiner Meinung nach gar nicht zu. Davon abgesehen hatte ich bei Project CARS 2 immer eher das Gefühl, die Strecke wäre zu breit, von daher widersprechen sich die "Kritiker" schon selbst.

Meiner Meinung nach ne richtig gute Umsetzung, allerdings nur basierend auf meinem Wissen aus anderen Sims, da ich die echte Strecke noch nie gefahren bin.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2020)

In Real liegt die durchschnittliche Streckenbreite bei 8 Meter. Also 3 Autos könnten nebeneinander fahren. Hier bei AMS 2 scheint es wirklich etwas enger zu wirken. Sieht eher aus wie 5-6 Meter.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> In Real liegt die durchschnittliche Streckenbreite bei 8 Meter. Also 3 Autos könnten nebeneinander fahren. Hier bei AMS 2 scheint es wirklich etwas enger zu wirken. Sieht eher aus wie 5-6 Meter.



Hast du spontan ne Stelle, wo die 8 Meter sein sollten, es aber weniger scheinen? Evtl. könnte man da ja mal ein Auto quer stellen, von dem man die exakte Länge kennt und schauen, ob es passt oder nicht. Oft spielt einem die Wahrnehmung ja auch einen Streich. Was mich ein wenig stört, ist die Lücke in der Boxenwand, aber ich denke mal, die wird noch geschlossen. Evtl. hat man die aber auch (vorerst) mit Absicht reingemacht, weil andere Streckenvarianten inkl. GP-Strecke (VLN und 24h) noch nachgeliefert werden und einige Fahrzeuge (z. B. die Copa Trucks) nicht durch den aktuellen Ausgang passen.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2020)

Also jetzt die richtige Stelle habe ich natürlich nicht. Habe das auch nur rausgelesen das es im Durchschnitt 8 Meter sein sollen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2020)

Es geht wieder los: Ian Bell von den Slightly Mad Studios hat *Project CARS 4* angekündigt und es soll die "_realistischste Simulation aller Zeiten_" werden. Ich hab die Slightly Mad Studios ja lange verteidigt, vor allem nachdem Project CARS 2 doch in vielen Punkten deutlich besser war, als der Vorgänger. Und auch was den dritten Teil angeht war ich relativ optimistisch. Project CARS konnte im Simracing-Genre aber nie so richtig Fuß fassen aufgrund nicht eingehaltener Versprechen, Bugs und teilweise sehr lieblos wirkender Fahrphysik und KI. 

Daher hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass man sich bei Project CARS 3 mit einem nicht ganz so auf Simulation fokussierten Rennspiel deutlich besser mit Genre-Kollegen, wie z. B. Gran Turismo oder Forza Motorsport, messen kann. Aber leider kam auch Project CARS 3 als halbgares Produkt auf den Markt, das irgendwie an seiner Zielgruppe vorbei entwickelt wurde. Es hat versucht vieles zu sein, aber in kaum einem Punkt konnte es wirklich überzeugen. In vielen Punkten war es qualitativ sogar schlechter, als die beiden Vorgänger. Und dann hat SMS auch noch das furchtbare Fast & Furious Spiel nahezu zeitgleich auf den Markt geworfen. Beide Rennspiele wurden von der Fanbase nicht wirklich positiv angenommen, in beiden Fällen wohl aus ähnlichen Gründen: Technische Probleme, lieblose Umsetzung und große Versprechen, die nicht einmal annähernd eingehalten wurden. Und dazu kommt noch ein äußerst respektloser und unprofessioneller Umgang mit in vielen Punkten durchaus gerechtfertigter Kritik.

Jetzt reißt Ian Bell wieder das Maul auf und verspricht mit Project CARS 4 die "_realistischste Simulation aller Zeiten_" ... wer soll das noch glauben? Wie auch immer, Quelle ist hier: https://www.gtplanet.net/project-cars-4-most-realistic-simulation-20201215/

Meinen Respekt hat SMS jedenfalls verspielt. Wenn Project CARS 4 die großen Versprechen wirklich einhalten kann und es eine gute Rennsimulation, oder zumindest ein gutes Rennspiel wird, dann Respekt ... aber ich glaube nicht daran. In mancherlei Hinsicht könnte man sagen Ian Bell ist sowas wie der Donald Trump des Racing-Genres: Große Klappe, leere Versprechen, ein Ego von hier bis zum Jupiter, aber nicht allzu viel dahinter.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (17. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los: Ian Bell von den Slightly Mad Studios hat *Project CARS 4* angekündigt und es soll die "_realistischste Simulation aller Zeiten_" werden. Ich hab die Slightly Mad Studios ja lange verteidigt, vor allem nachdem Project CARS 2 doch in vielen Punkten deutlich besser war, als der Vorgänger. Und auch was den dritten Teil angeht war ich relativ optimistisch. Project CARS konnte im Simracing-Genre aber nie so richtig Fuß fassen aufgrund nicht eingehaltener Versprechen, Bugs und teilweise sehr lieblos wirkender Fahrphysik und KI.
> 
> Daher hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass man sich bei Project CARS 3 mit einem nicht ganz so auf Simulation fokussierten Rennspiel deutlich besser mit Genre-Kollegen, wie z. B. Gran Turismo oder Forza Motorsport, messen kann. Aber leider kam auch Project CARS 3 als halbgares Produkt auf den Markt, das irgendwie an seiner Zielgruppe vorbei entwickelt wurde. Es hat versucht vieles zu sein, aber in kaum einem Punkt konnte es wirklich überzeugen. In vielen Punkten war es qualitativ sogar schlechter, als die beiden Vorgänger. Und dann hat SMS auch noch das furchtbare Fast & Furious Spiel nahezu zeitgleich auf den Markt geworfen. Beide Rennspiele wurden von der Fanbase nicht wirklich positiv angenommen, in beiden Fällen wohl aus ähnlichen Gründen: Technische Probleme, lieblose Umsetzung und große Versprechen, die nicht einmal annähernd eingehalten wurden. Und dazu kommt noch ein äußerst respektloser und unprofessioneller Umgang mit in vielen Punkten durchaus gerechtfertigter Kritik.
> 
> ...



Ian Bell ist der Molyneux der Rennspiele, den kann man nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ian Bell ist der Molyneux der Rennspiele, den kann man nicht mehr ernst nehmen.



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich glaube, Peter Molyneux ist tatsächlich meist von dem überzeugt, was er verspricht, überschätzt dabei aber seine Möglichkeiten und erzählt einfach ungefiltert alles heraus, was er an Ideen hat, unabhängig davon, wie umsetzbar die für ihn sind. Ein bisschen wie ein Kind, das seinen Freunden erzählt, dass es den größten Lego-Lastwagen der Welt bauen will, aber vorher seine Legosteine nicht gezählt hat.

Bei Ian Bell dagegen hab ich eher den Eindruck, dass er ganz bewusst übertreibt und auch weiß, dass er viele seiner Versprechen nicht einlösen kann (oder will, weil zu aufwendig/teuer). Generell hab ich seit dem Release von Fast & Furious und Project CARS 3 und dem Lesen einiger Kommentare von SMS-Mitarbeitern in Foren, Youtube-Kommentaren und Chats den Eindruck, dass die Firma generell ziemlich toxisch drauf ist. Kritik (selbst sachliche) ist da nicht gern gesehen und wird gern auf zynische Weise behandelt. Ich würde Ian Bell eher mit Uwe Boll vergleichen.

Molyneux dagegen verspricht zwar oft auch viel und hält vieles davon nicht ein, aber aus einer ganz anderen Motivation heraus. Immerhin hat er ja vor längerer Zeit auch schon einige gute Spiele gemacht, auch wenn die meist raue Ecken und Kanten hatten und nicht alle Features boten, die vorher angekündigt waren. Aber sie haben Charme und man merkt, dass da zumindest ein bisschen Entwickler-Herzblut reingeflossen ist. Populous, Theme Park, Magic Carpet, Dungeon Keeper, Fable, Black & White ... waren alles tolle Spiele, wenn auch oft mit kleinen oder größeren Problemen.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Dezember 2020)

Naja, Uwe Boll nimmt sich wenigstens nicht so ernst.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2021)

*Automobilista 2*

Ich muss zugeben: Ich bin in den letzten Monaten ein wenig aus dem Simracing-Thema rausgerutscht. Ich spiele zwar noch ab und zu, hab aber auch sehr viel anderes Zeug gespielt, daher hab ich vermutlich das eine oder andere Update übersehen. Wie auch immer: Über ein paar Neuigkeiten, die evtl. untergegangen sind, schreibe ich mal:

Automobilista 2 hat über die letzten Monate reichlich neuen Content bekommen: Mehrere GT3 und GT4 Fahrzeuge, Spa Francorchamps (seit kurzem auch in der 1993er Version), 98er GT1, Gruppe C aus den späten 80ern, Nürburgring Nordschleife inkl. GT-Strecke usw.

Den aktuellsten Changelog von vor ein paar Tagen und ein Video (nicht mein eigenes) poste ich mal:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8O0CKjNBl4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> V1.1.1.3 -> V1.1.2.0 CHANGELOG
> 
> CONTENT
> 
> ...



Quelle und mehr Infos: https://forum.reizastudios.com/threads/automobilista-2-v1-1-2-0-released.16140/




*rFactor 2*

Auch rFactor 2 hat viel Neues bekommen. Neben dem neuen UI, das endlich auch der Beta raus ist (ich muss allerdings zugeben: Ein großer Fan bin ich bisher nicht) gibt es inzwischen wohl auch Ranked Server (mangels Fahrpraxis noch nicht selbst ausprobiert) und auch einiges an neuem Content, z. B. Spa Francorchamps und ein neues Endurance Paket mit der Corvette C8.R GTE, Cadillac DPi-V.R und Ligier JS P217 LMP2.

Davon abgesehen sind auch zwei Ferraris erschienen: Die GTE Variante des 488 und die GT3 Variante. Beides toll zu fahrende Fahrzeuge. Das Endurance Pack 2 ist auch toll, dass ich mit der Corvette C8.R nicht warm werde, liegt weniger an der Qualität des Contents, als daran, dass ich das Original schon nicht besonders mag (wie kann ein Mittelmotorsportwagen eine miesere Sicht nach vorne haben, als der Vorgänger mit Frontmotor??).

Aber gut ... der Corvette C8 ist ihr ganz eigenes Thema, das ich hier nicht extra anschneiden möchte 

Mit dem RCCO eX ZERO 2021 ist außerdem ein fiktives Elektroauto dazugekommen.

Quelle und mehr Infos: https://www.studio-397.com/2020/12/endurance-bundle-2-dlc-now-available/



*Assetto Corsa Competizione*

Auch hier gibt es neuen Content und einen neuen Patch. Das British GT Pack ist erschienen und bietet neben den Strecken Donington Park, Oulton Park und Snetterton auch reichlich neue Lackierungen. So langsam wird es was in Sachen Content mit ACC. Über zu wenig kann man sich jedenfalls nicht mehr beschweren. Auch die KI wurde über die Zeit inzwischen deutlich verbessert.

Hier ist der Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFWn1yw_Jns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Quelle und mehr Infos: https://www.racedepartment.com/thre...-7-and-british-pack-dlc-now-available.198064/



*RaceRoom Racing Experience*

Hier ist zuletzt die 2020er WTCR Saison erschienen, die alles in allem ein solides Update der vergangenen WTCR Saisons ist. Wer bereits Fahrzeuge der Vergangenen Jahre hat kann beim 2020er Paket, wie üblich, mit nem ordentlichen Rabatt rechnen.

Schon vor einer Weile ist außerdem die 2020er DTM Saison erschienen: 4-Zylinder Turbos statt V8 Sauger. Klingt erstmal schlimmer, als es ist. Nachdem die echte DTM wohl in Kürze auf GT3 Autos (als ob es nicht schon genug Rennserien mit GT3-Autos gäbe) umsteigt, wird das wohl erstmal der Abschied von den DTM Prototypen sein. Wirkliche Tourenwagen sind das ja leider schon lange nicht mehr. Aber GT3 ist meiner Meinung nach  hier wirklich der Gipfel der Einfallslosigkeit. Da kann man die Serie meiner Meinung nach auch ganz einstellen.

Quelle und mehr Infos: https://www.racedepartment.com/threads/raceroom-racing-experience-wtcr-2020-now-available.199023/



*Euro Truck Simulator 2*

Kein Rennspiel, aber ich liste es mal trotzdem auf: Anscheinend wird wohl bald der Iberia-DLC erscheinen. Außerdem gibt es ein Technikupgrade mit einem neuen Beleuchtungssystem und ein paar andere Dinge, die ich gerade nicht im Auge habe.

Quelle und mehr Infos: https://store.steampowered.com/news/app/227300/view/3025827357312631946





Chemenu schrieb:


> Naja, Uwe Boll nimmt sich wenigstens nicht so ernst.


Das mag zwar sein, aber alles andere nimmt er leider auch nicht besonders ernst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2021)

Hat jemand hier schon Spielerfahrung mit *Dirt 4*? Gibt es momentan bei Fanatical.com für 83 Cent, und ich würde gerne wissen ob es sich nur für Profis oder auch Casual-Spieler eignet, da ich kürzlich mit *Dirt Showdown*  meinen Spaß hatte und durchaus gerne mehr in der Form spielen würde. Die Reihe genießt ja sonst den Ruf die perfekte Spielwiese für Realismus-Fans zu sein, dazu gehöre ich allerdings nicht wirklich zu.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier schon Spielerfahrung mit *Dirt 4*? Gibt es momentan bei Fanatical.com für 83 Cent, und ich würde gerne wissen es sich nur für Profis oder auch Casual-Spieler eignet, da ich kürzlich mit *Dirt Showdown*  meinen Spaß hatte und durchaus gerne mehr in der Form spielen würde. Die Reihe genießt ja sonst den Ruf die perfekte Spielwiese für Realismus-Fans zu sein, dazu gehöre ich allerdings nicht wirklich zu.


Die nummerierten Dirt Spiele (Colin McRae Dirt, Dirt 2, Dirt 3, Dirt 4 und Dirt 5, also nicht die Dirt Rally Reihe) ist eigentlich dafür bekannt, dass sie vergleichsweise casual und hauptsächlich auf Controllersteuerung ausgelegt ist. Ich glaube für 83 Cent machst du da nicht viel falsch. 

Es wird zwar nicht ganz so heftig den typischen Energydrink-Sponsor-Event Charakter von Dirt Showdown haben (den sollte es aber in Dirt 5 wieder annähernd geben), aber ne schwierig zu fahrende Simulation ist es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die nummerierten Dirt Spiele (Colin McRae Dirt, Dirt 2, Dirt 3, Dirt 4 und Dirt 5, also nicht die Dirt Rally Reihe) ist eigentlich dafür bekannt, dass sie vergleichsweise casual und hauptsächlich auf Controllersteuerung ausgelegt ist. Ich glaube für 83 Cent machst du da nicht viel falsch.
> 
> Es wird zwar nicht ganz so heftig den typischen Energydrink-Sponsor-Event Charakter von Dirt Showdown haben (den sollte es aber in Dirt 5 wieder annähernd geben), aber ne schwierig zu fahrende Simulation ist es auf keinen Fall.


Ich hab doch nochmal ein Paar Gameplay-Videos angesehen... und es gelassen. Scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, aber es fehlt mir doch etwas Leben außerhalb der Streckenbegrenzungen, zumal es doch etwas Rallye-fokussierter zu sein scheint. Vermisse da Städte-Strecken und Stadion-Atmosphäre. Das waren Punkte wo mir Showdown richtig gut gefallen konnte.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. März 2021)

Early Access würde ich eigentlich nur kostenlos spielen wollen. Ich sehe das als Betatest und die sind immer kostenlos zum Reinschnuppern gewesen als Demo vor Release. Nur weil das jetzt EA heißt, heißt das nicht, das ich da plötzlich Geld für ausgebe.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2021)

Es gibt eine interessante Neuigkeit für Simracing-Fans, aber wahrscheinlich nicht nur für die: 

Studio 397 (rFactor 2) wurde von Motorsport Games (unter anderem bekannt durch die NASCAR Heat Serie) gekauft und aus dieser Partnerschaft soll ein neues NASCAR Spiel entstehen, das nicht nur an Hardcore-Simracer gerichtet ist, sondern auch auf Gamepad- und Konsolenspieler, ohne dafür für eine der beiden Seiten allzu viele Kompromisse einzugehen.

Auch sollen die neuen Konsolen wohl deutlich besser dazu geeignet sein, gute (nicht zwingend schwerer beherrschbare) Physik und KI umzusetzen. Evtl. nutzen ja auch andere Entwickler diese zusätzliche Rechenleistung, um z. B. der Gran Turismo und Forza Reihe in Zukunft bessere Physik und KI zu verpassen. Die Spiele waren zwar grafisch immer schön, aber KI und Physik waren immer ein wenig träge aufgrund der begrenzten Rechenleistung.

Bin gespannt, was daraus wird. Ein erstes Interview mit beiden Studios und ersten Infos zum neuen NASCAR Titel gibt es hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRuA7qQwu80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Was ich persönlich davon halten soll, da ich kein NASCAR Fan bin, weiß ich zwar noch nicht, aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt, was aus der Zusammenarbeit entsteht. Die Arbeit an rFactor 2 soll auf jeden Fall weitergehen und gerade der E-Sports Bereich weiter ausgebaut werden.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nochmal ein Paar Gameplay-Videos angesehen... und es gelassen. Scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, aber es fehlt mir doch etwas Leben außerhalb der Streckenbegrenzungen, zumal es doch etwas Rallye-fokussierter zu sein scheint. Vermisse da Städte-Strecken und Stadion-Atmosphäre. Das waren Punkte wo mir Showdown richtig gut gefallen konnte.


Da sollte dann wohl Dirt 5 eher in die Richtung gehen. Ich glaube, da hat man sich wieder mehr an Dirt Showdown orientiert.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Early Access würde ich eigentlich nur kostenlos spielen wollen. Ich sehe das als Betatest und die sind immer kostenlos zum Reinschnuppern gewesen als Demo vor Release. Nur weil das jetzt EA heißt, heißt das nicht, das ich da plötzlich Geld für ausgebe.


Für mich kommt es dabei immer drauf an: Unterschiedliche Entwickler haben auch unterschiedliche Early Access Konzepte. Manche veröffentlichen einfach eine beschnittene Demo des Spiels und verkaufen da, was ich nicht okay finde. Wenn Early Access aber als Crowdfunding-Konzept genutzt wird und der Spieler auch wirklich noch Einfluss auf die Entwicklung nehmen kann, dann halte ich das für eine gute Sache, die ich auch gerne finanziell unterstütze. 

Und gerade im Racing-Bereich gab es da einige interessante Early Access Projekte, die es ohne Crowdfunding wohl nicht in der Form gegeben hätte, z. B. Assetto Corsa, Automobilista 1 oder Project CARS 1. Okay, über die Qualitäten von Project CARS 1 kann man streiten


----------



## Batze (4. März 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und gerade im Racing-Bereich gab es da einige interessante Early Access Projekte, die es ohne Crowdfunding wohl nicht in der Form gegeben hätte, z. B. Assetto Corsa, Automobilista 1 oder Project CARS 1. Okay, über die Qualitäten von Project CARS 1 kann man streiten


Dirt Rally (1) wollen wir doch noch erwähnen, das im EA wirklich Top und Beispielhaft war.
Ebenso natürlich Assetto Corsa Competizione.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dirt Rally (1) wollen wir doch noch erwähnen, das im EA wirklich Top und Beispielhaft war.
> Ebenso natürlich Assetto Corsa Competizione.


Teilweise. 

Dirt Rally 1 fand ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll, aber ohne Early Access hätte es das Spiel (und den Nachfolger) in der Form wohl nicht gegeben, von daher: Yep, könnte man dazurechnen, auch wenn ich nicht der Meinung bin, dass Codemasters als vergleichsweise großer Entwickler das nötig gehabt hätte. Hat wohl eher dazu gedient zu schauen, ob Interesse an einer "Hardcore" Rallye-Simulation besteht.


Bei Assetto Corsa Competizione bin ich auch gespalten: Ich glaube, Kunos wäre erstens zu dem Zeitpunkt (und durch den Publisher) groß genug gewesen, um das Spiel ohne Crowdfunding rauszubringen. Evtl. liege ich damit auch falsch, keine Ahnung. Die Lizenz war sicher nicht billig. Zu Anfang, auch nach Ende der Early Access Phase, war ACC für mich ziemlich enttäuschend, aber inzwischen ist es vermutlich wohl die beste Simulation in Sachen moderne GT-Rennen. 
Nur die Unreal Engine finde ich nach wie vor enttäuschend in ACC, was Performance und Bildqualität angeht. Und leider wird es wohl erstmal kein Update geben, um DLSS 2.1 nutzen zu können. Aber das ist wieder ein Thema für sich. 

Meiner Meinung nach war die Early Access Phase von ACC einfach viel zu kurz und das Spiel kam reichlich unfertig auf den Markt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da sollte dann wohl Dirt 5 eher in die Richtung gehen. Ich glaube, da hat man sich wieder mehr an Dirt Showdown orientiert.


Danke für den Hinweis. Setz ich mir mal auf die Wishlist, sieht tatsächlich genau nach dem aus was ich bevorzuge.


----------



## Batze (4. März 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Teilweise.
> 
> Dirt Rally 1 fand ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll, aber ohne Early Access hätte es das Spiel (und den Nachfolger) in der Form wohl nicht gegeben, von daher: Yep, könnte man dazurechnen, auch wenn ich nicht der Meinung bin, dass Codemasters als vergleichsweise großer Entwickler das nötig gehabt hätte. Hat wohl eher dazu gedient zu schauen, ob Interesse an einer "Hardcore" Rallye-Simulation besteht.
> 
> ...


Ist aber leider bei sehr sehr vielen so das EA einfach extrem ausgenutzt wird von Firmen die das gar nicht nötig haben.
Man könnte auch sagen, vorweg abkassieren, obwohl eben gar nicht nötig.
Das ist eine Entwicklung die eben mit EA/Crowdfunding Einzug gehalten hat.

Das mit der UE verstehe ich nicht ganz was du da meinst? Sieht doch gut aus und es läuft auch auf einem Mittelklasse System recht gut. 
Und für die reine Bildqualität ist immer noch der Entwickler zuständig und nicht die jeweilige Engine. Also die UE ist wohl mehr als nur kompetent um Top Grafik zu liefern. Oder meinst du da etwas anderes?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist aber leider bei sehr sehr vielen so das EA einfach extrem ausgenutzt wird von Firmen die das gar nicht nötig haben.
> Man könnte auch sagen, vorweg abkassieren, obwohl eben gar nicht nötig.
> Das ist eine Entwicklung die eben mit EA/Crowdfunding Einzug gehalten hat.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Temporal Anti Aliasing der Unreal Engine furchtbar, vor allem bei schnellen Bewegungen. Es glättet Kanten zwar relativ gut, aber macht das Bild sehr unscharf, außer man gleich es mit Supersampling aus und es gibt Artefakte hinter den Fahrzeugen und auf den Displays in den Fahrzeugen.

Generell finde ich die Bildqualität (damit meine nicht nicht die Grafik in Form von Beleuchtung, 3d-Modelle, Texturen, Effekten usw.) in ACC recht schlecht. Gerade in 1080p oder in VR sieht das aus der Nähe betrachtet echt nicht gut aus, finde ich.


----------



## Batze (4. März 2021)

Kann sein, aber wie gesagt, daran ist erstmal der Entwickler daran schuld und bestimmt nicht die Engine.
Denn die Engine ist soweit Extrem Skalierbar.
Wir  reden hier ja von UE und nicht von irgendeiner 08/15 Engine.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann sein, aber wie gesagt, daran ist erstmal der Entwickler daran schuld und bestimmt nicht die Engine.
> Denn die Engine ist soweit Extrem Skalierbar.
> Wir  reden hier ja von UE und nicht von irgendeiner 08/15 Engine.


Es ist wohl auch ne Frage der Engineversion und der Rendertechnik. ACC nutzt eine ältere Version der Unreal Engine (daher auch kein DLSS), die von Kunos modifiziert wurde, so dass man nicht einfach auf eine neuere Version wechseln kann. Außerdem nutzt ACC Deferred Rendering, was die Nutzung anderer Kantenglättungsoptionen (z. B. MSAA) aus irgendwelchen technischen Gründen schwierig bis unmöglich macht.

An sich ist die Unreal Engine gut und macht in den meisten Spielen ne gute Figur. Aber bei ACC bin ich eben mit dem Verhältnis Bildqualität/Performance ziemlich unzufrieden. Andere Sims bieten mir da bei gleicher Auflösung ein klareres, schärferes Bild, während ACC oft eben in manchen Situationen sehr blurry oder überstrahlt wirkt oder einfach diverse Lag-Effekte hat (z. B. beim Wechseln von Zahlen auf den Displays im Fahrzeug). Auch die Scheibenwischer verursachen bei den Reflexionen auf der Straße Probleme, die andere Sims mit Regen (z. B. rF2, PC2 oder AMS 2) nicht haben.

Mag sein, dass Kunos selbst dran Schuld ist (teilweise). Ich hab einfach den Eindruck, dass die Unreal Engine und Deferred Rendering für Rennsimulationen einfach nicht gut geeignet sind. KartKraft z. B. nutzt auch die Unreal Engine, hat zwar bessere Performance, aber ähnliche Probleme mit der Bildqualität.

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach altmodisch: Mir ist ein knackig scharfes, flimmerfreies und sauberes Bild lieber, als zahlreiche Post Processing Effekte, zumindest beim Fahren selbst. In Replays dürfen es gerne reichlich Effekte sein, aber im Spiel selbst stört mich sowas mehr, als dass es die Immersion oder die Grafik für mich verbessert.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Setz ich mir mal auf die Wishlist, sieht tatsächlich genau nach dem aus was ich bevorzuge.


Gerade gesehen: https://www.pcgames.de/Steam-Softwa...e-live-Test-Vollversion-Gratis-Spiel-1368083/



> Wer Dirt 5 vor dem Kauf Probe spielen will, erhält die Möglichkeit dazu: Das Rennspiel lässt sich bis zum 8. März kostenlos auf Steam ausprobieren.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2021)

> Wer Dirt 5 vor dem Kauf Probe spielen will, erhält die Möglichkeit dazu: Das Rennspiel lässt sich bis zum 8. März kostenlos auf Steam ausprobieren.


 Danke für die Info. Bin gerade am Laden. Mal reinschauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen: https://www.pcgames.de/Steam-Softwa...e-live-Test-Vollversion-Gratis-Spiel-1368083/


Top. Dann werd ich die Gunst der Stunde mal nutzen.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2021)

Frage an Neawoulf:
Ich habe vor mir dieses Jahr/Jahresende endlich mal was von Fanatec zu kaufen. Mein Sparschweinchen füllt sich so langsam.
Bin aber noch stark am überlegen was.
Allerdings sehe ich gerade, das ehemalige Elite CSL Pack für um die 550€ gibt es da gar nicht mehr.
Das Günstigste Komplett Paket liegt da jetzt bei  850€ Ocken.
Sehe ich das so richtig oder habe ich auf der Fanatec Page etwas übersehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Frage an Neawoulf:
> Ich habe vor mir dieses Jahr/Jahresende endlich mal was von Fanatec zu kaufen. Mein Sparschweinchen füllt sich so langsam.
> Bin aber noch stark am überlegen was.
> Allerdings sehe ich gerade, das ehemalige Elite CSL Pack für um die 550€ gibt es da gar nicht mehr.
> ...


Die CSL Wheelbase scheint im Moment wohl nicht verfügbar zu sein, daher fehlt das Set wohl. Das Paket für 850 Euro ist das Clubsport Paket.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2021)

Danke für die Info. Na mal sehen nach den Sommerferien was sich da tut. Dann ist auch mein Budget da.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2021)

Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen in *Dirt 5* reingeschnuppert.  Joah, wäre tatsächlich was für mich. Muss ich nicht sofort haben, aber wenn es mal für kleineres Geld zu haben ist werde ich wohl zugreifen.

Allerdings hat das Teil nen ziemlich großen Hardware-Hunger. Mit meiner GTX 1080 komme ich zwar auf gut 60 - 70 Frames bei Ultra-Details in FHD - was fürs Spielen über die Glotze auch dicke ausreicht -, aber irgendwie hab ich mir etwas mehr von der Optik versprochen. Sieht schon gut aus, so ist es nicht... Aber 10 Jahre nach *Dirt Showdown* hätte ich doch einen wesentlich größeren Unterschied erwartet. Next-Gen ist das jedenfalls nicht. Dafür ist die Soundkulisse schön wuchtig, der Aufprall hat richtig Schmackes.


----------



## Coolio (10. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Frage an Neawoulf:
> Ich habe vor mir dieses Jahr/Jahresende endlich mal was von Fanatec zu kaufen. Mein Sparschweinchen füllt sich so langsam.
> Bin aber noch stark am überlegen was.
> Allerdings sehe ich gerade, das ehemalige Elite CSL Pack für um die 550€ gibt es da gar nicht mehr.
> ...



Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und hol dir die CSW 2.5 wheelbase anstatt der CSL Elite.
Die ist zwar teurer aber erstens qualitativ hochwertiger und zweitens bedeutend weniger fehleranfällig.
Ich kenne zu viele die (wiederholt) technische Probleme mit ihrer CSL Elite hatten und sie deshalb einschicken mussten.
Die CSW 2.5 ist mMn die beste non-DD Wheelbase die du derzeit kaufen kannst.
Ich weiß nicht ob du ein Rig hast aber wenn du die an einem Schreibtisch benutzen willst, brauchst du noch zwingend die Clubsport Table Clamp V2 für 60€ dazu. Und die Laodcell Pedale aus dem 850€ Set musst du auch irgendwie festschrauben.
Ich hab mir dafür eine 30mm Sperrholzplatte zugesägt, unter dem Schreibtisch eingepasst und die Pedale darauf geschraubt.
Kauf auf jeden Fall während des Black Friday Sales wenn du bis Ende des Jahres warten willst. Das ist die einzige Zeit in der Fanatec Rabatte auf ihr Sortiment gewährt.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. März 2021)

Die CSW 2.5 Wheelbase hab ich auch und die ist tatsächlich sehr gut. Ich hab allerdings die (kleine) Hoffnung, dass evtl. bald eine CSW 3.0 Wheelbase kommen könnte, die vielleicht sogar Direct Drive (unterhalb der DD1) werden könnte. Die CSW 2.5 ist halt schon ein paar Jahre alt.


----------



## Batze (10. März 2021)

Joa danke. Habe ja zeit. Mal sehen ob Fanatec bis Jahresende was neues bringt.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2021)

Direct Drive Lenkräder sind toll, aber in erster Linie auch verflucht teuer. Unter 1.000 Euro ist kaum eines zu bekommen, wenn man nichts gebrauchtes haben will.

Direct Drive Lenkräder (wer's nicht kennt: Ich schreibe unten noch was darüber) sind überraschend günstig, wie Fanatec jetzt gezeigt hat. Die neue CSL DD soll ein echtes Direct Drive Gerät mit einem Drehmoment von bis zu 8 Nm werden und 350 Euro kosten.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCT2728F-rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich muss zugeben: Das lädt irgendwie ein. Wer für vergleichsweise wenig Geld eine richtig gute Simracing Wheelbase haben möchte, könnte hier fündig werden. Allerdings hatte die vorherige CSL Wheelbase (mit Gurtantrieb) und das CSL Zubehör wohl gelegentlich Probleme bei der Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität gehabt. Wie viel das prozentual ausmacht kann ich nicht sagen, aber generell war die Clubsport (CSW) Hardware in der Hinsicht meist ne Ecke hochwertiger.

Von daher werde ich persönlich wohl auf eine mögliche Clubsport 3.0 Wheelbase warten, auch wenn ich zugeben muss: Die CSW DD Wheelbase macht mich für den Preis schon echt neugierig. Die versprochenen 8 Nm Drehmoment sind zwar im Vergleich nicht massiv (die alte CSW Wheelbase hatte irgendwas zwischen 6 und 6 Nm, glaube ich. Die CSW 2.5 müsste 8,5 haben, soweit ich weiß), aber durch die Direktheit und die Reaktionsschnelligkeit dürfte der Unterschied zum Gurt- oder Zahnradsystem (Logitech) trotzdem massiv sein.

Bin gespannt, was da noch kommt und ob andere Sim Hardware Hersteller da auch noch nachziehen. 350 Euro für ein Direct Drive System sind schon echt günstig.


Info zum Direct Drive Prinzip: Bei den meisten Force Feedback Lenkrädern wird die Kraft nicht linear übertragen, sondern über Zahnräder oder Gurtsysteme, um mit dem Prinzip eines Getriebes die Kraft zu verstärken. Das funktioniert zwar generell, fühlt sich aber eben nicht super direkt an und ist gerade beim Zahnradsystem (Logitech) sehr laut und generell gibt es viele bewegliche Teile, die kaputt gehen können.

Beim Direct Drive Lenkrad ist das Lenkrad ganz direkt mit einem reaktionsschnellen Elektromotor verbunden. Dadurch können selbst winzige Details im Force Feedback sehr direkt wiedergegeben werden und man bekommt beim Fahren, wenn das Forcefeedback im Spiel gut funktioniert, das Gefühl, als wäre das echte Lenkrad tatsächlich mechanisch mit der virtuellen Vorderachse verbunden.


----------



## Batze (22. April 2021)

Geil
Da ich mir zum Jahresende eh was Neues kaufen wollte kommt mir das natürlich sehr gelegen.
Und wegen dem Nm was du ansprichst sehe ich es auch so das es eben mehr auf die Präzision ankommt, und da kann einem DD weder Zahnrad noch Riemenantrieb das Wasser reichen.
Und sollte das Teil wirklich nur 350€ (Lenkrad und Pedale kommen ja noch dazu)kosten wäre das ja fast schon ein Schnäpchen und man könnte kaum glauben das da Fanatec drauf steht.
Ich bin schon auf erste Testes gespannt.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2021)

Wo wir gerade bei Trailern sind, es gibt nen neuen Trailer/Teaser zu Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlI2rYAxhC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Leider ziemlich nichtssagend, da kein Ingame-Material gezeigt wird, sieht aber trotzdem ganz nett aus. Ich hoffe nur, das Spiel geht wieder in eine ähnliche Richtung, wie das Original damals und nicht allzu sehr in Richtung Forza Horizon. Ich mag die Horizon Reihe zwar, aber die werden in vielen Punkten nur schwer zu schlagen sein.

Und bitte vernünftigen Lenkrad-, Triplescreen- und VR-Support.



Batze schrieb:


> Geil
> Da ich mir zum Jahresende eh was Neues kaufen wollte kommt mir das natürlich sehr gelegen.
> Und wegen dem Nm was du ansprichst sehe ich es auch so das es eben mehr auf die Präzision ankommt, und da kann einem DD weder Zahnrad noch Riemenantrieb das Wasser reichen.
> Und sollte das Teil wirklich nur 350€ (Lenkrad und Pedale kommen ja noch dazu)kosten wäre das ja fast schon ein Schnäpchen und man könnte kaum glauben das da Fanatec drauf steht.
> Ich bin schon auf erste Testes gespannt.


Yep, Lenkrad, Pedale, Shifter usw. kommen immer noch dazu. Unter'm Strich werden es sicher auch wieder mindestens 500 bis 600 Euro für ein komplettes Set werden, evtl. auch mehr. Aber für ein Direct Drive System ist's trotzdem ziemlich günstig, finde ich (wenn die Qualität stimmt). Und zur Not kann man ja erstmal alte Pedale weiterverwenden. Ich hab immer noch meine alten CSR Elite Pedale, die schon seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt werden.

Ich warte da erstmal ab, ob die CSL DD Wheelbase nen guten Ruf hat, was Qualität angeht. Wenn ja, dann greife ich evtl. auch zu, ansonsten warte ich, wie gesagt, auf eine neue Clubsport DD Wheelbase, die sicherlich auch noch kommt.


----------



## Batze (22. April 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Unter'm Strich werden es sicher auch wieder mindestens 500 bis 600 Euro für ein komplettes Set werden, evtl. auch mehr.


Ja.
Also in meiner Konfikuration dann 650€.
Aber egal, da zahl ich dann etwas mehr und habe dann aber mehr Freude daran als wie bei einem 300-400€ Logitec/Thrustmaster.
Aber wie gesagt, erstmal die ersten Tests abwarten.
Vielversprechend klingt es aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. April 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Trailern sind, es gibt nen neuen Trailer/Teaser zu Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, dass sind ja auch nur noch ein paar Monate hin, wenn es dann rauskommen soll und man hat bisher noch kein Gameplay sehen können... geschweige denn ein bisschen Promomaterial, was auf die Grafik schließen lassen könnte.
Ich möchte ja gerne falsch liegen, aber bei dem Publisher/Entwickler stell ich mich auf ein mittelmäßiges, wenn nicht sogar unausgereiftes  Spiel ein.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (22. April 2021)

Schade dass das Wheel nicht PS kompatibel ist, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine separate Version für die PS so wie es ja das DD1 extra für die PS gibt.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Jo, dass sind ja auch nur noch ein paar Monate hin, wenn es dann rauskommen soll und man hat bisher noch kein Gameplay sehen können... geschweige denn ein bisschen Promomaterial, was auf die Grafik schließen lassen könnte.
> Ich möchte ja gerne falsch liegen, aber bei dem Publisher/Entwickler stell ich mich auf ein mittelmäßiges, wenn nicht sogar unausgereiftes  Spiel ein.


Yep, in Nacon hab ich vor allem seit der Frogware Geschichte auch das Vertrauen verloren.


----------



## Batze (22. April 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Schade dass das Wheel nicht PS kompatibel ist, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine separate Version für die PS so wie es ja das DD1 extra für die PS gibt.


Dazu folgende Info so wie sie auf 4Players steht,


> Das CSL DD bietet eine generelle Kompatibilität zu PC. Zusätzlich lässt sich die Base in Kombination mit kompatiblen Lenkrädern auch an Xbox-Konsolen verwenden. PlayStation-Raser bleiben dagegen außen vor: Laut Angaben von Fanatec gibt es auch keinerlei Pläne, eine PlayStation-Unterstützung via Upgrade nachzureichen.


Da wird es wohl an den Lizenzen hapern.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (22. April 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dazu folgende Info so wie sie auf 4Players steht,
> 
> Da wird es wohl an den Lizenzen hapern.


Das ist mir auch klar, das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Muss trotzdem nichts heißen. Das Podium DD1 Wheel gibt es ja auch in einer separaten Version für die PS Systeme. Und das Teil kann man ja dann auch mit der Xbox benutzen wenn man ein Xbox Kompatibles Lenkrad drauf setzt, weil das normale Podium DD1/2 ist auch nicht mit der PS kompatibel.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Mai 2021)

Diesen ganze Kompatiblitäts-"Krieg" zwischen den Konsolen, gerade bei so vergleichsweise teurer Zusatzhardware, wie eben Simracing- oder Flugsimulationskram, finde ich einfach nur daneben.

Gibt viele Leute, die nutzen nen PC, ne Xbox und ne Playstation, um verschiedene Spiele/Sims zu zocken und haben dann halt ein Rig aufgebaut mit Sitz, Lenkrad, Pedalen usw. und haben da echt viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert. Sollen die jedes Mal, um von einer zur anderen Konsole zu wechseln, komplett alle Hardware tauschen und auch noch hunderte oder gar tausende Euro dazu bezahlen? Allein die Pedale zu tauschen würde bei mir vermutlich schon über ne halbe Stunde dauern, evtl. sogar länger, inkl. viel Fluchen und evtl. sich verziehenden Metallteilen, die mit jedem Umbau an Qualität und Passgenauigkeit verlieren (die RaceRoom Rigs sind in Sachen Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität wirklich nicht so toll. Würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen).

Wie auch immer: Das macht doch keiner und das ist einer der Gründe, warum eine Konsole für mich nicht in Frage kommt, auch wenn ich gerne mal wieder ein Gran Turismo zocken würde. Bringt mir aber nix, wenn mein Lenkrad und meine Pedale nicht unterstützt werden. Ich hab seit Jahren meine Hardware und die hat insgesamt auch vierstellig gekostet. Für den Preis erwarte ich auch, dass die Kompatiblität auf gängigen Konsolen nicht künstlich eingeschränkt wird. Und für zwei Rigs  zum wechseln hab ich weder das Geld, noch den Platz. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Konsolenhersteller sich mit solchen Kompatiblitätseinschränkungen einen Gefallen tun. Das schreckt mehr Leute ab, als dass Leute angelockt werden, um die für die Konsole exklusive Zusatzhardware zu kaufen.


*edit* Warum ich das hier schreibe: Ich denke tatsächlich wieder darüber nach, meine Simhardware aufzurüsten. Da es mit neuen Grafikkarten in diesem Jahr wohl nix wird, muss ich mein Hobbybudget ja woanders irgendwie loswerden. Ich hoffe, Fanatec kündigt bald eine CSW 3.0 Wheelbase mit Direct Drive Technik an, idealerweise für nen Preis unter 600 Euro. Und auf Heusinkveld Sprintpedale und ein neues Rig hätte ich irgendwie auch Bock.

Und ein Ergometer, aber dafür gibt's leider keine Fahrradsimulationen. Wie geil wäre das: Ergometer treten und dabei Fahrradrennen in VR fahren oder einfach nur durch schöne Gegenden cruisen!


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und ein Ergometer, aber dafür gibt's leider keine Fahrradsimulationen. Wie geil wäre das: Ergometer treten und dabei Fahrradrennen in VR fahren oder einfach nur durch schöne Gegenden cruisen!


Wäre doch eine coole Idee für ein Startup.
Also schwer kann das nicht sein so eine Fahrrad Sim in ein Ergometer einzubauen, bzw. ein Ergometer so mit Software auszustatten das ich das in ein PC stöpseln kann und schon kann die Radtour losgehen.
Also das könnte auch ein richtiger Verkaufsschlager werden, und mit der Software/DLC's zu tausenden verschiedenen Strecken könnte man sich Dumm und Dämlich verdiehnen.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2021)

*Automobilista 2*

Auf dem Weg ins Bett bin ich gerade noch über den Trailer zum ersten Teil des gerade erschienenen Racin´ USA Expansion Packs (es kommen wohl noch zwei weitere) gestolpert:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fv1NScMJm40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der DLC enthält folgenden Content und nen dicken 1.2 Patch gibt's auch für alle dazu:

- (Strecke) Daytona International Speedway (Rundstrecke mit Infield, Oval kommt später)
- (Strecke) Weathertech Laguna Seca Raceway
- (Strecke) Acura Grand Prix of Long Beach
- (Fahrzeug) Cadillac DPi-V.R (DPi Class)
- (Fahrzeug) BMW M8 GTE
- (Fahrzeug) Corvette C8.R GTE (yep, die ganz neue Mittelmotor-Corvette)
- (Fahrzeug) Porsche 991 RSR GTE

Changelog gibt's hier: https://store.steampowered.com/news/app/1066890/view/3040472934151929694

Die Releaseversion hab ich noch nicht getestet, aber in der Beta hat das alles schon mal nen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, lediglich den Onboard Sound der Corvette fand ich qualitativ nicht so toll.


----------



## Just2Laps (10. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen !

Automobilista 2 hat seit dem Update mit dem Racin' USA Pack extrem zugelegt.
Reiza haut momentan einen Update nach dem anderen heraus.

Insbesondere die mit dem Update einhergehende Einführung der "Live" Wetterbedingungen bzw. die Möglichkeit für ALLE Strecken historische Wetterdaten zurück bis zum 01.01.1979 zu nutzen ist richtig gut gelungen.

Aktuell kommen ständig Updates Strecken mit jahreszeitabhängigen Texturen hinzu.

Das letzte Update hat die UK Tracks Snetterton, Oulton Park, Donington Park und Cadwell Park damit versorgt.
Die Premium DLC Packs wie z.B. Hockenheim sind auch schon damit versorgt.

Schaut Euch z.B. mal Hockenheim am 01.01.1979 an, echt grandios.
Hab ein Video dazu und auch für alle Strecken aus dem neuen Update V1.2.1.4 auf YT geposted.

Gruß , keep on Racing und schönes Wochenende,

Just2Laps





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9HrSoqBiVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nw47_g1xKe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (10. Juli 2021)

Das erste Video erinnert mich ein wenig an Grand Prix Legends. Nur das GPL noch um eine gehörige Spur schwieriger war. 
Das wäre für mich eh mal ein Traum wenn jemand dieses Spiel neu machen würde, also nur die Grafik neu und natürlich angepasst an heutige Racing Hardware, alles andere, vor allem die Physik muss so bleiben wie es war.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2021)

Stichwort Grand Prix Legends: Einerseits finde ich's toll, dass Automobilista 2 (und mit Mods auch Assetto Corsa) so viel historischen Content haben, aber ich würde mir trotzdem mal wieder eine Sim wünschen, die eine (oder wenige) historische Rennserien mit dem Detailgrad simulieren, wie z. B. ACC die GT3 und GT4 Klassen.

Leider ist historischer Motorsport aber wohl nicht populär genug, um eine Simulation komplett darauf zu fokussieren. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich übersättigt, was moderne GT3/GTE Fahrzeuge und Co. angeht. Ein paar coole Fahrzeuge gibt's da zwar (z. B. dem McLaren 720S GT3, für mich einer der schönsten modernen Rennwagen), aber insgesamt machen mir Autos aus den 60er/70er/80er Jahren in Simulationen doch deutlich mehr Spaß, weil die einfach viel mechanischer sind und nen breiteren Grenzbereich haben und dadurch auf TC, ABS usw. verzichten können.


----------



## Just2Laps (12. Juli 2021)

Ja, leider gibt es momentan keine Sim die sich auf "historische" Fahrzeuge spezialisiert hat.

Als eine gute Alternative bietet sich hier (nur im Bezug auf Tourenwagen) auch R3E an wo so einige Perlen wie  z.B. der BMW 320 Turbo Gruppe 5 oder die NSU TT-S, die GTO Classics mit dem Audi 90 oder auch die DTM aus 1992 zu finden sind.

Grüße, Just2Laps





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Buy_IFIAb6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2021)

Just2Laps schrieb:


> Ja, leider gibt es momentan keine Sim die sich auf "historische" Fahrzeuge spezialisiert hat.
> 
> Als eine gute Alternative bietet sich hier (nur im Bezug auf Tourenwagen) auch R3E an wo so einige Perlen wie  z.B. der BMW 320 Turbo Gruppe 5 oder die NSU TT-S, die GTO Classics mit dem Audi 90 oder auch die DTM aus 1992 zu finden sind.


R3E hat zwar vieles an historischen Autos, aber eben leider keine historischen Strecken.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> R3E hat zwar vieles an historischen Autos, aber eben leider keine historischen Strecken.


Bleibt also nur Assetto Corsa mit den ganzen Mods. Oder eben doch wieder Grand Prix Legends, wobei man da ja leider auch fast nur wieder auf einen Typ von Auto festgelegt ist.
Eine andere Top Alternative wäre noch GT Legends. Dafür gibt es auch hunderte von Mods/Autos/Strecken.
Aber vorweg ACHTUNG, wer GTL in der Grundform jetzt auf seinen Win10 Rechner installiert der schrottet sein Win10, also aufpassen.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber vorweg ACHTUNG, wer GTL in der Grundform jetzt auf seinen Win10 Rechner installiert der schrottet sein Win10, also aufpassen.


Wie das denn?


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Bleibt also nur Assetto Corsa mit den ganzen Mods. Oder eben doch wieder Grand Prix Legends, wobei man da ja leider auch fast nur wieder auf einen Typ von Auto festgelegt ist.
> Eine andere Top Alternative wäre noch GT Legends. Dafür gibt es auch hunderte von Mods/Autos/Strecken.
> Aber vorweg ACHTUNG, wer GTL in der Grundform jetzt auf seinen Win10 Rechner installiert der schrottet sein Win10, also aufpassen.


AMS 2 hat ja inzwischen auch einiges an historischen Strecken und mit Mods auch rFactor 2. Aber es gibt eben keine Sim, wo man ne komplette historische Rennserie authentisch mit allen Strecken und Fahrzeugen fahren kann.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie das denn?


GTL, also das Hauptspiel hat den Starforce Kopierschutz. Installierst du das Spiel in wie gesagt der Grundform und startest es dann, zerstört der Kopierschutz deine Win 10 installation. Wenn du Großes Glück hast hilft eventuell noch die Systemreparatur/Wiederherstellung. Meist ist aber eine Neuinstallation von Nöten.
Also Aufpassen bei älteren Games die man von Original Disk oder ähnlichen installiert mit diesem fiesen Kopierschutz.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2021)

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal versucht GTL von der CD zu installieren. Es lief zwar nicht wegen Starforce, aber meinem Windows hat es damals nicht geschadet. Bin mir aber auch nicht 100%ig sicher, ob ich damals schon Win10 hatte.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> AMS 2 hat ja inzwischen auch einiges an historischen Strecken und mit Mods auch rFactor 2. Aber es gibt eben keine Sim, wo man ne komplette historische Rennserie authentisch mit allen Strecken und Fahrzeugen fahren kann.


Also ich fand das bei GTL schon ganz gut. Fängst in einem MINI an und düst dann irgendwann mit einem GT 40 über die Strecken.
Okey, die ganz alten Strecken, wie z.B. auch das ganz alte Spa fehlen da, da gibt es auch gar kein Spiel das sowas schon drin hat. Da muss man eben auf die Mods zurückgreifen.
Ich denke da traut sich auch kein Hersteller ran, weil es einfach zu aufwendig ist in diesem Nischengenre.


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal versucht GTL von der CD zu installieren. Es lief zwar nicht wegen Starforce, aber meinem Windows hat es damals nicht geschadet. Bin mir aber auch nicht 100%ig sicher, ob ich damals schon Win10 hatte.


Du hattest wohl Win 7. Das hat es nicht geschrottet, aber lief eben auch nicht.
Eine Installationsanleitung gibt es z.B. hier http://www.altbierbude.de/component...temid,99/func,view/catid,2/id,105015/lang,de/
und hier





						GTLInstallation – Bierbuden Wiki
					






					wiki.bierbuden.de


----------



## mikeiminternet (17. Juli 2021)

The Crew 2 hat sich mMn über die Jahre gemausert.

Als es damals rauskam 2018 war ich nicht so begeistert, sah auf der PS4 nicht wirklich toll aus und spielte sich auch nur mäßig im Vergleich zu anderen Rennspielen. Jetzt auf der PS5 und mit sicherlich auch auf PC sieht es besser aus als damals und macht mir aktuell doch Spaß.

Es gibt Autorennen in vielen verschiedenen Kategorien, Motorrad - Rennen & Motorcross, Buggys und Monstertrucks etc. Generell ist die Auswahl an verschiedenen Autos recht groß und man kann seine Lieblingsfahrzeuge sogar aufwerten, indem man durch Rennen gewonnene Items ( z.B einen neuen Sportauspuff ) bei ihnen einsetzt. Zudem kann man Rennboote steuern und sogar mit einem Sportflugzeug Rennen absolvieren.

Die Abwechslung wird hier sehr groß geschrieben.

Die einzigen beiden Mankos in dem Spiel sind eigentlich nur, das die Steuerung zwar besser geworden, aber immer noch nicht auf Top Niveau ist. Man gewöhnt sich aber daran und sie ist okay ( PS5 Controller ) Und die Grafik ist nicht mehr up to date. Für eine solch riesige Spielwelt ( Nord - Amerika ) ist es mMn aber dennoch in Ordnung.

Ansonsten mittlerweile mMn einen Blick wert, vor allem auch weil es sehr günstig zu haben ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2021)

The Crew 2 hat definitiv coole Autos, aber ich fürchte das Spiel könnte, ähnlich wie Forza Horizon, auch ein ziemlicher Zeitfresser sein. Aktuell spiele ich neben diversen Sims recht gerne Need for Speed Heat. Mein erstes Need for Speed seit Most Wanted (2005) bzw. Shift (das ich aber nicht wirklich als Need for Speed zähle).

NFS Heat gefällt mir bisher auch ziemlich gut, nur die Polizei ist für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu stark.


----------



## mikeiminternet (17. Juli 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> The Crew 2 hat definitiv coole Autos, aber ich fürchte das Spiel könnte, ähnlich wie Forza Horizon, auch ein ziemlicher Zeitfresser sein. Aktuell spiele ich neben diversen Sims recht gerne Need for Speed Heat. Mein erstes Need for Speed seit Most Wanted (2005) bzw. Shift (das ich aber nicht wirklich als Need for Speed zähle).
> 
> NFS Heat gefällt mir bisher auch ziemlich gut, nur die Polizei ist für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu stark.


Ja, ein Zeitfresser ist The Crew 2 bestimmt, aber es hetzt einen ja keiner und man bekommt viel für sein Geld. Das ist ja auch nicht immer so  NFS Heat habe ich noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Batze (4. November 2021)

Habe mir jetzt mal Günstig gebraucht eine Oculus Rift besorgt, ja und was soll man sagen, ist ja voll das Geile Feeling in ACC.
Ich hatte mir ja viel ausgemalt wie das rüberkommt, aber das es so Krass ist hätte ich jetzt bestimmt nicht gedacht.
Jetzt verstehe ich auch die ganzen Racer die VR schon länger nutzen und gerade bei Racing immer sagen, ohne VR kein kauf. Ab sofort gilt das für mich auch.  
Bin wirklich voll geflasht.
Jetzt muss nur noch der schwierigere Part her in der Heutigen Zeit, ich brauch ne Neue Graka.  
Also im Auto das umschauen und selbst fahren ist relativ flüssig, da ruckelt auch nichts, so bei 35-45 fps (Graka RX 580). Aber die Autos vor mit wenn sie weiter weg sind hoppeln immer so komisch und ich denke das liegt an der Graka das die für VR schon arg an die Grenzen kommt.
Am Weekend nehme ich mir dann mal Elite und Starwars Squadron vor. Ich denke das wird mir dann nochmal einen Extra Kick geben.
Nur ein Nachteil hat die ganze Sache. Ich bin Brillenträger. Also mit Brille ist das nicht ganz so einfach zu handhaben, drückt auch dann ganz schön auf die Nase.
Na ich gehe mir jetzt nochmal ein paar andere Cockpits in ACC anschauen.  Das mit dem Rundumblick im Cockpit ist ja echt der Burner.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal Günstig gebraucht eine Oculus Rift besorgt, ja und was soll man sagen, ist ja voll das Geile Feeling in ACC.
> Ich hatte mir ja viel ausgemalt wie das rüberkommt, aber das es so Krass ist hätte ich jetzt bestimmt nicht gedacht.
> Jetzt verstehe ich auch die ganzen Racer die VR schon länger nutzen und gerade bei Racing immer sagen, ohne VR kein kauf. Ab sofort gilt das für mich auch.
> Bin wirklich voll geflasht.


ACC ist meiner Meinung nach im Vergleich noch der schwächste VR-Racingtitel, was Bildqualität und Performance angeht. Bei Assetto Corsa oder Automobilista 2 geht in den Punkten noch einiges mehr. Auch rFactor 2, Dirt Rally 2.0 und RaceRoom Racing Experience sind in VR toll, auch wenn da ein wenig mehr Leistung und Optimierungarbeit nötig ist, um auf die 80/90 fps zu kommen.


----------



## Batze (5. November 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ACC ist meiner Meinung nach im Vergleich noch der schwächste VR-Racingtitel, was Bildqualität und Performance angeht. Bei Assetto Corsa oder Automobilista 2 geht in den Punkten noch einiges mehr. Auch rFactor 2, Dirt Rally 2.0 und RaceRoom Racing Experience sind in VR toll, auch wenn da ein wenig mehr Leistung und Optimierungarbeit nötig ist, um auf die 80/90 fps zu kommen.


Danke für den Tipp.
AC habe ich ja auch und R3 sowieso. Ob ich bei meiner Graka in VR auf 80 fps komme bezweifle ich allerdings mal.
Aber ich werde mir jetzt am Weekend mal so einige der Racing Titel vornehmen und hier und da mal schrauben.
PCars soll auch ganz gut in VR sein habe ich so gehört.
Bin ja erst am Anfang meiner VR Karriere und habe da noch alles aufzuholen was es an Erfahrung gibt.
Aber der erste Eindruck in ACC ist schon mal gewaltig gewesen.

Erste wichtige Frage,
wo/was kann ich denn in den Grafikeinstellungen (Spielunabhängig)was runterdrehen was ich in VR gar nicht brauche aber Leistung frist?


----------



## Neawoulf (18. November 2021)

Zwei kleine, aktuelle News:

*Assetto Corsa Competizione* bekommt mit dem nächsten Patch ENDLICH DLSS 2.3 spendiert. Damit dürfte das für mich in VR auch endlich spielbar sein, nachdem ich seit Release wegen der miesen Performance und Bildqualität (Temporal Anti Aliasing) gerade mal 60 Stunden in dem Spiel zusammen hab. Die Performanceverbesserungen im Video sehen gut aus:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWH8cwKutns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Außerdem ist gerade eine *Demo *von *Automobilista 2* erschienen, die zwei frontgetriebene Rennfahrzeuge (VW Polo und die Limousinenvariante VW Virtus in jeweils zwei Varianten enthält), zusammen mit der brasilianischen Strecke Autódromo Velo Città. Definitiv keine PS-Monster, aber solche Tourenwagen sind meist recht einfach zu fahren und gut geeignet für spannende Kopf an Kopf Rennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund der Aktion ist die Zusammenarbeit mit Acelerados, die wohl die echte Rennserie, den Volkswagen TSI Cup, organisieren. Es soll wohl mit der Zeit auch noch mehr Content aus dieser Zusammenarbeit kommen.

Mehr Infos inkl. Screenshots und einem Video, wo ein Reiza Mitarbeiter mit einem der echten Autos unterwegs ist, gibt es hier: https://store.steampowered.com/news/app/1066890/view/3083271082401008228


----------



## Batze (20. November 2021)

Automobilista 2 hätte ich mir schon längst gekauft, dank dir    bekomme ich ja auch Bonus und zahle gerade mal um die 30€.
Aber fast alle Top Strecken und gerade auch meine Lieblingsstrecken in Europa nochmal Extra bezahlen, also das sehe ich als Freche abzocke an und sowas unterstütze ich nicht. Da sind die Europa Top Strecken zusammen ja teurer als das gesamte Grund Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2021)

Wer bzgl. *Forza Horizon 5* ein bisschen frustriert ist (wie ich), weil die meisten Autos fahren wie auf rohen Eiern (ständiges Ausbrechen der Hecktriebler aus langsamen Kurven heraus, massives Untersteuern beim Anbremsen und Einlenken etc.) und gerade mit Leistungstuning oft kaum noch kontrollierbar sind. In diesem Video werden Setup Tipps gegeben, wie man meiner Meinung nach das Fahrverhalten DEUTLICH angenehmer macht, und das nicht nur für's Lenkrad, sondern auch für Controller:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_Po4D5dLRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kurze Zusammenfassung: Einstellbares Fahrwerk, Stabilisatoren und Differential einbauen und alles deutlich weicher einstellen, hinten noch etwas weicher als vorne. Dazu den Reifendruck vorne und hinten reduzieren, hinten nochmal ne Ecke weniger, als vorne. Und dem Auto ein wenig Bodenfreiheit lassen, also nicht die tiefste Fahrwerkseinstellung nehmen, sondern ein paar Klicks höher.

Auf die Weise sind die meisten Autos für mich deutlich fahrbarer geworden und die Physik macht endlich mal Spaß.




Batze schrieb:


> Automobilista 2 hätte ich mir schon längst gekauft, dank dir    bekomme ich ja auch Bonus und zahle gerade mal um die 30€.
> Aber fast alle Top Strecken und gerade auch meine Lieblingsstrecken in Europa nochmal Extra bezahlen, also das sehe ich als Freche abzocke an und sowas unterstütze ich nicht. Da sind die Europa Top Strecken zusammen ja teurer als das gesamte Grund Spiel.


Einzeln würde ich die auch nicht alle kaufen, wobei es bei den meisten Strecken Varianten aus unterschiedlichen Jahrgängen gibt, die sich teilweise stark unterscheiden. Aber der Season Pass lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon und da ist wirklich alles mit drin. Und wenn nicht der, dann lohnt sich auf jeden Fall das Nürburgring/Nordschleife Paket.

*edit* Bei solchen Sachen ist allerdings immer auch noch die Frage: Will mal mal 10 oder 20 Stunden ein bisschen rumfahren oder deutlich mehr Zeit reinstecken. Bei Simulationen rechne ich meist damit, dass ich einige hundert Stunden damit verbringe, daher finde ich auch die Preise an sich in Ordnung. Allerdings war ich schon beim  Crowdfunding dabei und hab den ganzen Kram auch noch ein bisschen günstiger bekommen.

Aber wenn ich mir z. B. RaceRoom Racing Experience so anschaue: Da hab ich sicher schon einige hundert Euro in Content reingesteckt und hab es eigentlich nie bereut.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir z. B. RaceRoom Racing Experience so anschaue: Da hab ich sicher schon einige hundert Euro in Content reingesteckt und hab es eigentlich nie bereut.


Einige Hundert?
Also im Deal habe ich da mal glaube ich so 55-60€ für alles bezahlt und auch das was danach kam war recht günstig.
Da gibt es immer wieder Top Angebote für ein paar kleine €uros. Also kein vergleich zu Automobilista 2. 
Und da wo R3E ist vom reinen fahren her, also da muss wohl AM2 erstmal hinkommen. Selbst ACC ist in meinen Augen da schlechter als R3E.
Nebenbei, sowas wie die Nordschleife ist da Lasergescannt, in AM2 einfach nur aus PCars Übernommen.
Das andere, ich habe mir jetzt mal die Demo gezogen, und zum reinschnuppern mal so schnell mit Pad, fast Unspielbar. Eine Grausame Pad Steuerung. Und die KI, das ganze kannst du auf unter 50 Regeln, du hast Null Chance da gegen zu fahren. Was soll das? Ist doch wohl ein Witz.  
Also auf so einen Blödsinn habe ich keinen Bock. Schade, aber da müssen wohl noch ein paar Patches rausgehen damit das was wird. Und wie man so liest über das Spiel, liest man leider gar nichts. Es interessiert einfach niemanden, jedenfalls hier in Europa. Da wo es herkommt mag es anders sein, aber hier ist es wohl eher ein Nischen Racer, wie schon Teil 1.
Sehr Schade, denn so einiges hat mich wirklich Positiv gestimmt. Vor allem die Menüs fand ich recht gut gelungen.
Und die Grafik hat teils auch gefallen.
Na mal sehen wie es mit dem Spiel weitergeht.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Nebenbei, sowas wie die Nordschleife ist da Lasergescannt, in AM2 einfach nur aus PCars Übernommen.
> Das andere, ich habe mir jetzt mal die Demo gezogen, und zum reinschnuppern mal so schnell mit Pad, fast Unspielbar. Eine Grausame Pad Steuerung. Und die KI, das ganze kannst du auf unter 50 Regeln, du hast Null Chance da gegen zu fahren. Was soll das? Ist doch wohl ein Witz.


Das mit der Nordschleife stimmt so nicht. Reiza Leute waren vor Ort um viele Daten zu sammeln und auch wenn die Basis wohl die PCars Nordschleife war, wurde die massiv überarbeitet, sowohl grafisch, als auch in Sachen Streckenführung und Oberfläche. Die einzige Strecke, die meines Wissens nach 1:1 übernommen wurde, ist Cote d'Azur (Monaco), aber die soll wohl noch überarbeitet werden mithilfe von Laserscandaten.

Was die Gamepadsteuerung angeht: Da kann ich nur zustimmen, hab's einmal versucht, aber nach ein paar Minuten wieder aufgegeben. Da würde ich der KI wohl auch nicht hinterherkommen, mit Lenkrad ist es aber deutlich besser.

Letztendlich ist es immer subjektiv, aber ich finde, dass AMS 2 sich inzwischen richtig gut fährt und die PCars 2 Wurzeln erfolgreich abgeworfen hat. Das trifft noch nicht auf alle Autos zu (Der Lancer R/RS fährt sich ein wenig merkwürdig, zu viel Grip auf der Vorderachse), aber die meisten Autos machen mir richtig Spaß.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (24. November 2021)

Die Nordschleife in AMS 2 ist doch glaube ich sogar einer der aktuellsten wenn nicht sogar die aktuellste Version der NS die es bisher in den ganzen Sims gibt.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. November 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Die Nordschleife in AMS 2 ist doch glaube ich sogar einer der aktuellsten wenn nicht sogar die aktuellste Version der NS die es bisher in den ganzen Sims gibt.


Spontanes Googlen hat mir nichts gebracht, außer nem Eintrag von nem User im Reiza Forum der schrieb, dass zur Lizenz des Nürburgrings jeweils auch die aktuellsten Scandaten dazu gehören: Automobilista 2 July 2020 Development Update

Der aktuellste Scan ist meines Wissens nach der von 2018, der auch in rFactor 2 genutzt wird. Ob der auch für AMS 2 verwendet wurde, weiß ich aber nicht. 3d Objekte, Texturen usw. werden sowieso immer von den jeweiligen Entwicklern erstellt. Die Laserscan-Daten dienen vor allem als Schablone, an der sich die Streckendesigner orientieren. 1:1 übernommen wird die 3d Cloud des Scans nicht, da das Datenpaket einfach zu groß und detailliert ist und eben Umgebungsdetails fehlen.

Alles in allem nichts 100% Greifbares an Informationen, aber da ich ziemlich viele offiziell gescannte Nordschleifen gefahren bin (Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom, iRacing, rFactor 2) und entsprechend sehr enttäuscht von der Project CARS Variante war: Für mich ist die AMS 2 Variante sehr viel näher an AC, R3E, iR und rF2 dran, als an Project CARS.


*edit* *Und heute Abend* müsste übrigens das große* ACC Update* kommen. Bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das Engineupdate auf Bildqualität und Performance auswirkt. Da ich nur in VR fahre (kein Monitor hinter'm Lenkrad), habe ich die große Hoffnung, dass es jetzt endlich vernünftig spielbar für mich wird. Bisher war das leider nicht der Fall bzw. nur mit großen Abstrichen in Sachen Bildqualität.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Die Nordschleife in AMS 2 ist doch glaube ich sogar einer der aktuellsten wenn nicht sogar die aktuellste Version der NS die es bisher in den ganzen Sims gibt.


Das mag eventuell sogar sein. Aber sowas aktuell zu halten, also hier und da mal ein paar neue Bäumchen pflanzen oder die Tribünen hin und her schieben oder sogar an der Strecke zu pfeilen, ist was anderes als eine Laserscannung. 
Und dann für sowas, also es sind ja mehrere Strecken, was man aus einem anderem Spiel Großteil einfach so übernimmt nochmal extra bezahlen, also ich bitte dich. Wenn das Spiel von EA kommen würde, also der Shitstorm wäre nicht mehr aufzuhalten.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. November 2021)

Momentan bin ich in Sachen Racing etwas raus. Vor allem da ich Rally bevorzuge, ist die Auswahl an guten (Sim)Spielen ja auch eher überschaubar.
Allerdings, wenn man die ACC Sachen so sieht, bekomme man doch wieder Bock das Lenkrad zu montieren. Leider wird der Platz eigentlich  benötigt...


----------



## Batze (24. November 2021)

Update zu ACC ist raus, knapp 8GB.
Neben den Patchnotes und so gibt es auch ein Auto dazu. BMW M4 GT3 2022  .


----------



## RevolverOcelot (24. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Das mag eventuell sogar sein. Aber sowas aktuell zu halten, also hier und da mal ein paar neue Bäumchen pflanzen oder die Tribünen hin und her schieben oder sogar an der Strecke zu pfeilen, ist was anderes als eine Laserscannung.
> Und dann für sowas, also es sind ja mehrere Strecken, was man aus einem anderem Spiel Großteil einfach so übernimmt nochmal extra bezahlen, also ich bitte dich. Wenn das Spiel von EA kommen würde, also der Shitstorm wäre nicht mehr aufzuhalten.


Das sind halt Nischen Titel, von Entwicklern die nicht so viel Budget haben wie ein EA oder Codemasters. Die müssen die Lizenzkosten dann eher wieder reinbringen, als sowas wie die F1 Spiele die sich dann eher Millionenfach verkaufen. Und EA/Codemasters schaffen es mit ihrem Budget teilweise nicht mal  die offiziellen F1 Strecken an aktuellen Standard  anzupassen und teilweise das noch aus den alten Spielen verwenden mit teilweise falschen Curbs die schon länger auf den echten Strecken umgebaut wurden.


----------



## Chemenu (30. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein Nürburgring war ich noch nicht. Aber wenn die Kiste selbst bei 50 in Kurven böse untersteuert und zum Straßenrand schiebt wo ich mit meinem die gleiche Kurve locker mit einer knappen 100 nehmen könnte ohne daß er auch nur ansatzweise im Grenzbereich wäre komme ich schon ins Zweifeln. Vielleicht ist wirklich das Setup vermurkst. Muß ich heute Abend mal testen.


Ich hole mal das Thema vom Top 5 Spiele Thread hierher weil es dort Offtopic ist. 
Bzgl AC kann ich sagen dass es vermutlich an den Reifen liegt. Mein Auto (offiziell von Kunos) verhält sich da im Spiel auch so wie von Dir beschrieben, massives Untersteuern und Reifenquietschen bei lächerlich niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten. Allerdings unterschätzt man im Spiel auch schnell die Geschwindigkeit, kommt mir trotz VR oft langsamer vor als die Anzeige auf dem Tacho. Kann aber natürlich auch sein dass einfach das Fahrverhalten von dem Mod Auto nicht gut umgesetzt ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Juli 2022)

So, seit ein paar Tagen ist ja das American Track Pack draußen. Auch  ACC hat ein Update bekommen. Hat das schon jemand hier ausführlicher unter die Lupe genommen ?


----------



## Neawoulf (24. August 2022)

*Project CARS 1 *und *Project CARS 2*

Kleine Info für den Fall, dass noch jemand an Project CARS 1 und 2 interessiert ist: Aufgrund ablaufender Lizenzen verschwinden beide Spiele in Kürze aus dem Steam Store, Teil 1 am 3. Oktober und Teil 2 bereits am 21. September. Wer die Spiele schon besitzt, kann die natürlich aber weiterspielen, nur halt nicht mehr neu kaufen (evtl. als noch Key auf irgendwelchen mehr oder weniger dubiosen Keyseller-Seiten).

Von daher: Wer noch Interesse hat, sollte jetzt schnell noch zugreifen. Project CARS 1 fuhr sich etwas seltsam, aber Project CARS 2 fand ich an sich okay, auch wenn die Contentqualität teilweise stark schwankt. Aber mit den richtigen Autos auf den richtigen Strecken macht es mir ab und zu nach wie vor Spaß.





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1561730018966904832

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (24. August 2022)

Ich hoffe ja das die DLCs vielleicht vorher noch reduziert werden, ist ja oft der Fall wenn Spiele aus den Stores verschwinden das es dann einen etwas größeren Rabatt gibt um noch zum Schluss extra daran zu verdienen.
Der Erste ist zwar reduziert im Moment der zweite und die DLCs leider nicht.


----------



## audiopathik (24. August 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das die DLCs vielleicht vorher noch reduziert werden, ist ja oft der Fall wenn Spiele aus den Stores verschwinden das es dann einen etwas größeren Rabatt gibt um noch zum Schluss extra daran zu verdienen.
> Der Erste ist zwar reduziert im Moment der zweite und die DLCs leider nicht.


Bei Green Man Gaming gibts die PC2 Deluxe Edition mit allen DLC mit Ausnahme vom Japanese Car Pack aktuell um 6,34€.



			Green Man Gaming
		










						Buy cheap Project CARS 2 Deluxe Edition cd key - lowest price
					

Compare prices of over 40 stores to find best deals for Project CARS 2 Deluxe Edition in digital distribution. Check the price history, create a price alert, buy games cheaper with GG.deals




					gg.deals


----------



## audiopathik (24. August 2022)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen Overpass wieder ausgebuddelt nachdem es mich ursprünglich nur frustriert hat. Extremes Offroad Hillclimb-Simulator, mit Buggys und ATVs, Hindernissen, Umschaltung zwischen 2WD, 4WD, Differential und es geht um Zeit.









						OVERPASS™ on Steam
					

Take control of big-name buggies and quads to negotiate scree slopes, steep inclines and various obstacles on extreme off-road and technically challenging tracks. Find the best route, and manage your acceleration, differentials and drivetrain to dominate in local or online competitions.




					store.steampowered.com
				





Spintires/MudRunner und SnowRunner haben dann noch weniger mit klassischem Rennen zu tun, obwohl es auch um Zeit geht. Verschiedene Schwerlaster, Bau-/Industrie-/Militärgerät durch matschiges Offroadgelände mit Seilwinde, Differential ans Ziel bringen, rechtzeitig.









						MudRunner on Steam
					

MudRunner is the ultimate off-road experience putting the players in the driver seat and dares them to take charge of incredible all-terrain vehicles, venturing across extreme Siberian landscapes with only a map and compass as guides!




					store.steampowered.com
				




(SpinTires wurde aus dem Verkauf genommen, die Entwickler haben sich aufgetrennt und die andere Hälfte das selbe Spiel als MudRunner verkauft. Nun ist wohl irgendwann zugunsten der letzteren entschieden worden und SpinTires wurde entfernt)

SnowRunner ist das selbe im eisigen Alaska.









						SnowRunner on Steam
					

Get ready for the next-generation off-road experience! Drive powerful vehicles and overcome extreme open environments to complete dozens of challenging missions solo or with up to 3 friends!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Schon mit Rennen zu tun hat Road Redemption, ein ziemlich unterhaltsames Couch Multiplayer bei dem die Spieler am Motorrad rennen und mit Brechstange, Baseballschläger & Co die anderen aus dem Sitz fegen können.









						Road Redemption on Steam
					

Road Redemption lets you lead a biker gang on an epic journey across the country in this driving combat road rage adventure. Huge campaign, dozens of weapons, full 4-player co-op splitscreen and online multiplayer.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2022)

*Automobilista 2*

Dieses Wochenende soll wohl endlich das große 1.4 Update kommen, das viele neue Features, Verbesserungen und auch neuen Content bringen soll. Nen finalen Changelog gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, aber dafür hat Reiza gerade ein sehr schön gemachtes Vorschauvideo gepostet, das neue Features zeigt und generell den aktuellen Zustand von AMS 2, das sich seit Release enorm weiterentwickelt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4day3vM95L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

